# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Ակումբցիների նկարներ և ծաղրանկարներ

## Chuk

KGD-ի առաջարկով բացում եմ այս թեման, ուր, հուսով եմ, մեր ակումբի տաղանդավոր նկարիչները կդնեն իրենց նկարած մյուս ակումբցիների նկարներն ու ծաղրանկարները  :Smile: 

Կարծում եմ, որ բավական հաճելի ու լավ էներգիա տվող թեմա կարող է դառնալ  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լավ միտք է։  :Smile:  
Բայց ինձ՝ որպես հեռավոր ակումբցու, մի հարց է հուզում. նկարների հիման վրա ծաղրանկարներ արվելու՞ են, թե՞ մենակ իրականում տեսնելով են արվելու։  :Sad:

----------


## Kuk

> Լավ միտք է։  
> Բայց ինձ՝ որպես հեռավոր ակումբցու, մի հարց է հուզում. նկարների հիման վրա ծաղրանկարներ արվելու՞ են, թե՞ մենակ իրականում տեսնելով են արվելու։


Երեկ Չուկը ոնց որ թե նկար էր ուղարկում KGD-ին. ենթադրում եմ, որ նկարով էլ են անում:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Երեկ Չուկը ոնց որ թե նկար էր ուղարկում KGD-ին. ենթադրում եմ, որ նկարով էլ են անում:


Այո լուսանկարից էլ ենք նկարում, կարող էք էս թեմայում թողնել ձեր լուսանկարը, բայց ցանկալիա որ դեմքը լավ երևա, և մենք նկարիչներով կփորձենք նկարել ձեզ: Հուսով եմ կստացվի... :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Իսկը ծաղրանակարի համար ա  :LOL:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Իսկը ծաղրանակարի համար ա


l.JPG       Առաջի զոհն էիր...

----------

Jarre (21.04.2010), Smokie (28.05.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> l.JPG       Առաջի զոհն էիր...


Շնորհակալություն  :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

_Բագ, լաաաավն ես… 

Սաթենիկ ջան, ապրես… աչքիս ես էլ կամավոր զոհ դառնամ…_

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> _Բագ, լաաաավն ես… 
> 
> Սաթենիկ ջան, ապրես… աչքիս ես էլ կամավոր զոհ դառնամ…_


Խնդրեմ,ուրախ եմ որ հավանեցիք... եթե կուզես քեզ նորմալ կնկարեմ, ոչ թե Ձայնալարի նման :LOL:

----------

Jarre (21.04.2010)

----------


## Երկնային

> Խնդրեմ,ուրախ եմ որ հավանեցիք... եթե կուզես քեզ նորմալ կնկարեմ, ոչ թե Ձայնալարի նման


_իսկ կարելի ա՞ երկուսից էլ…

թե որ նկարիցս նայես նկարելուց, դու ինքդ ընտրի…_

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> _իսկ կարելի ա՞ երկուսից էլ…
> 
> թե որ նկարիցս նայես նկարելուց, դու ինքդ ընտրի…_


Կարելիա... :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

Սաթենիկ ջան, շատ լավ ես նկարել :Hands Up:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթենիկ ջան, շատ լավ ես նկարել


Շնորհակալություն... :Smile:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> l.JPG       Առաջի զոհն էիր...


Ոնցոր մեր հիմնարկի Ռազմիկը լինես :LOL:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ոնցոր մեր հիմնարկի Ռազմիկը լինես


Հա բա ոնց, ով իրեն խելոք չպահի ցաղրանկար եմ անելու :LOL:  :Goblin:

----------


## Chuk

> Ձեռքով ես նկարել?


Կարելի ա տենց էլ ասել  :Smile: 
Մկնիկով, ձեռքով: Այսինք մի հատիկ վրձին եմ օգտագործել, ոչ թե էֆեկտ, մեֆեկտ, նախնական լուսանկարի վրա խաղեր տալ, բաներ անել...

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ ու՞մ ես նկարել։


Հայկն ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ու՞մ ես նկարել։


...



> Հայկն ա:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հայկը սևամո՞րթ ա։  :Jpit:  Բերանն ինչ–որ անհասկանալի ա...  :Think:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հայկը սևամո՞րթ ա։  Բերանն ինչ–որ անհասկանալի ա...


Հայկը լեննագանցի ա  :Blush:

----------


## Chuk

> Հայկը սևամո՞րթ ա։  Բերանն ինչ–որ անհասկանալի ա...


Ինչի՞ մենակ բերա՞նն ա անհասկանալի  :LOL: 
Ինքն իրականում էլ ա տենց  :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հայկը լեննագանցի ա


Վահագ, էդ բերանի՞ լուսաբանումն էր, թե՞ սևամորթի։  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ինչի՞ մենակ բերա՞նն ա անհասկանալի 
> Ինքն իրականում էլ ա տենց


Տենց՝ ո՞նց, տենց սևամո՞րթ, թե՞ տենց անհասկանալի բերանով։  :LOL:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Վահագ, էդ բերանի՞ լուսաբանումն էր, թե՞ սևամորթի։


Հայկի...  :Blush:

----------

Freeman (16.10.2010)

----------


## Kuk

Այ սենց եք անում, որ մարդ չի ուզում նկարը դնի ակումբում, դրա համար էր վանականը ուրիշների նկարները դնում. գիտեր, որ Հայկի նկարի մասին եք էսքան խոսում, իրա նկարի մասին ինչքան կխոսայիք, մի հատ թեմա կբացեիք առանձին :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ծո, ըդիգ ես եմ?  :Shok: 

Չճանչցա....  :LOL: 

Աբրիս, Արտակ ջան, զագարս վերջն է......  :Wink:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

http://www.akumb.am/images/attach/jpg.gif
 Ծո, մի հադ էլ իմ կողմից, ստեղ զագարից առաջ ես :Wink:

----------

Jarre (23.04.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> http://www.akumb.am/images/attach/jpg.gif
>  Ծո, մի հադ էլ իմ կողմից, ստեղ զագարից առաջ ես


Ականջը ծակած ա՞ :Shok:  թե՞ ինձ ա թվում :Think: 
Լավ ա ստացվել:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ականջը ծակած ա՞ թե՞ ինձ ա թվում
> Լավ ա ստացվել:


Չգիտեմ, կարողա :Think:  երևի օղը հանելա նոր նկարվել :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> http://www.akumb.am/images/attach/jpg.gif
>  Ծո, մի հադ էլ իմ կողմից, ստեղ զագարից առաջ ես


Լավ ա ստացվել, ուղղակի էն նկարի մեջ, որից դու նկարել ես, Հայկն ավելի վախենալու էր, քան քո նկարածում։  :LOL:  Այսինքն՝ քո նկարածն ընդհանրապես վախենալու չի։ Դե, նենց չի, որ լրիվ ինքն ա, բայց ահագին նման ա ու որպես ուղղակի նկար էլ ա շատ հաջող, իմ կարծիքով։  :Smile:  Այ էս մեկի մեջ արդեն բնավորություն կա, իսկ նախորդները մի տեսակ ոնց որ անդեմ լինեին։  :Blush:  Հուսով եմ՝ չես նեղանում, որ սենց եմ ասում։

----------


## Տատ

> Ծո, ըդիգ ես եմ? 
> 
> Չճանչցա.... 
> 
> Աբրիս, Արտակ ջան, զագարս վերջն է......


Վախ, վերջապես, խոսաց, Լեննագանի համովհոտով: Շատ հավնեմ գը :Hands Up:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Լավ ա ստացվել, ուղղակի էն նկարի մեջ, որից դու նկարել ես, Հայկն ավելի վախենալու էր, քան քո նկարածում։  Այսինքն՝ քո նկարածն ընդհանրապես վախենալու չի։ Դե, նենց չի, որ լրիվ ինքն ա, բայց ահագին նման ա ու որպես ուղղակի նկար էլ ա շատ հաջող, իմ կարծիքով։  Այ էս մեկի մեջ արդեն բնավորություն կա, իսկ նախորդները մի տեսակ ոնց որ անդեմ լինեին։  Հուսով եմ՝ չես նեղանում, որ սենց եմ ասում։


Շնորհակալ եմ Ուլուանա,  :Smile: դու չես պատկերացնի, թե ինչքան ես օգնում ինձ, որ ավելի խիստ քննադատեիր ավելի լավ կլիներ, ես դրանից մենակ կշահեի, :Wink:  Բայց ինչ շահամոլն եմ չէ ես :Cool:

----------

Jarre (23.04.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1227687808
Մեր Երկնայինը երազանքա պահում :Think:  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (16.10.2010), Jarre (23.04.2010)

----------


## Երկնային

> http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1227687808
> Մեր Երկնայինը երազանքա պահում


_աաաա, ինչ լաաավն եմ…_

----------

Jarre (23.04.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1227687808
> Մեր Երկնայինը երազանքա պահում


Հլը Նյուտի տապչկեքը նայեք :Jpit:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1227724774  Վերջին խզբզոցսա, տեսնեմ կճանաչեք :LOL:  ?

----------

Jarre (23.04.2010)

----------


## Norton

> http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1227724774  Վերջին խզբզոցսա, տեսնեմ կճանաչեք ?


ԱԱԱ :LOL:  Հայկի տաքսան փաստորեն բրդատույա :LOL:

----------

Jarre (23.04.2010)

----------


## Երկնային

> ԱԱԱ Հայկի տաքսան փաստորեն բրդատույա


_բա ի՞նչ էիր ուզում. տաքսա ու ոչխարիկ. դվա վ օդնօմ… _

----------

Jarre (23.04.2010)

----------


## T!gran

> http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1227724774  Վերջին խզբզոցսա, տեսնեմ կճանաչեք ?


Սաթ հո Միկին չի՞  :LOL:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթ հո Միկին չի՞


Չէ տաքսայա,  :LOL: ուղղակի ցուրտա դուբլյոնկեն հագելա :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1227687808
> Մեր Երկնայինը երազանքա պահում


Նյութը 5 տարեկան  :Love:   :LOL: 




> http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1227724774  Վերջին խզբզոցսա, տեսնեմ կճանաչեք ?


 :Shok: 

Դեմքությունա… Դիլխոր դիլխոր կանգնել եմ, շունս էլ ոչ էնա տաքսա է, ոչ էնա ոչխար, ոչ էնա գել...  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

Ապրես, Սաթ ջան  :Wink:

----------

Jarre (23.04.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ինքնածաղրանկար  :Smile: : smokincannabisonthewire.

----------

ars83 (27.02.2011), CactuSoul (26.02.2011), einnA (26.02.2011), Jarre (23.04.2010), Monk (27.02.2011), Moonwalker (26.02.2011), Yeghoyan (26.02.2011), Արևածագ (27.02.2011), Ձայնալար (26.02.2011), Մանուլ (02.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (26.02.2011)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ինքնածաղրանկար :


Վերջն ա քեզ էլ նման ա ահագին  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

Հայկօ, լավ ես նկարել :Hands Up:

----------

Jarre (23.04.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ինքնածաղրանկար : smokincannabisonthewire.


Ոնց էդ նկարդ էն օրը չցրեցի....  :LOL: 

Լավն ա, վերջնա....  :Hands Up:

----------

Jarre (23.04.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ինքնածաղրանկար : smokincannabisonthewire.


Շատ լավա ստացվել, :Hands Up: շատ խարակտերնի ծիտիկա, մնում էր կոմպի դեմը նստած նկարեիր, որ լրիվ դու լինեիր :LOL:  լավ էլ նկարում ես էլի :Shok:

----------

Jarre (23.04.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինքնածաղրանկար : smokincannabisonthewire.


Սանրվածքդ լավն ա։  :Hands Up: 
Դեմք ծիտ ես։  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 
Էդ գիշերները Զրուցարանում լռված վիճա՞կն ա։  :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Սանրվածքդ լավն ա։ 
> Դեմք ծիտ ես։   
> Էդ գիշերները Զրուցարանում լռված վիճա՞կն ա։


 :LOL:  :LOL:   :LOL:  Գիշերվա 3ին  :LOL:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1231142089 http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1231142120
Շուտ եմ նկարել, :Blush:  բայց ձեզ ցույց չեմ տվել, ինչ կասեք ում եմ նկարել :Think:

----------

Jarre (23.04.2010), Kuk (05.01.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1231142089 http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1231142120
> Շուտ եմ նկարել, բայց ձեզ ցույց չեմ տվել, ինչ կասեք ում եմ նկարել


Արտգեոն ու Հայկօն  :Tongue:

----------

Jarre (23.04.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Արտգեոն ու Հայկօն


Առաջինը ճիշտ ասիր, բայց երկրորդը`ոչ, դա նշանակումա, որ մոտս չի ստացվել :Sad:   Կուկին էի փորձել նկարել, բայց Հայկօինա երևի նմանվել, չնայած որ իրա նկարը մոտս չկա:

----------

Jarre (23.04.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Արտգեոն ու *Հայկօն*


Անսլու՛խ  :Angry2:  :LOL: :

----------

Freeman (16.10.2010), Jarre (23.04.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Անսլու՛խ :


Բայց քեզ ավելի շատա նման, քան Արթուրին...  :LOL:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Անսլու՛խ :


Անսլուխը Էթելվուլֆը չի է~, :Sad:  ես եմ , ես :Sad:  :Not I:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

http://www.akumb.am/images/attach/jp...attach/jpg.gif Եվս մի քանի անսլուխ նկար :Sad:

----------

*e}|{uka* (05.01.2009), Jarre (23.04.2010), Երկնային (06.01.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> http://www.akumb.am/images/attach/jp...attach/jpg.gif Եվս մի քանի անսլուխ նկար


Առաջինը ոնց որ թե Նորթոննա, մյուսներն էլ Չուկն ու Նյութը  :Tongue:

----------

Jarre (23.04.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Առաջինը ոնց որ թե Նորթոննա, մյուսներն էլ Չուկն ու Նյութը


Առաջինի հարցում էլի անսլուխ դուրս եկա,  :Sad:  բայց են երկուսը ոնց-որ թե մի փոքր ստացվել են, ամեն դեպքում գոնե ճանաչեցիր: Առաջինի անունը լավ չեմ հիշում, բայց էս ֆոտոից եմ օգտվել:http://www.akumb.am/images/attach/jpg.gif

----------


## Երկնային

> Եվս մի քանի անսլուխ նկար


_խի-խի, ապրես_

----------


## քաղաքացի

> http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1231142089 http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1231142120
> Շուտ եմ նկարել, բայց ձեզ ցույց չեմ տվել, ինչ կասեք ում եմ նկարել


2-ն էլ Արթուր են, մեկը Kuk-ն ա  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Առաջինի հարցում էլի անսլուխ դուրս եկա,  բայց են երկուսը ոնց-որ թե մի փոքր ստացվել են, ամեն դեպքում գոնե ճանաչեցիր: Առաջինի անունը լավ չեմ հիշում, բայց էս ֆոտոից եմ օգտվել:http://www.akumb.am/images/attach/jpg.gif


Ա դե ես որ ճանաչել էի Նորոյին... Հայկնա էլի նմանացնել չգիտի  :Tongue:

----------


## Kuk

> http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1231142089 http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1231142120
> Շուտ եմ նկարել, բայց ձեզ ցույց չեմ տվել, ինչ կասեք ում եմ նկարել


Մերսիիիի :Love:  Բայց ունքերս ինչի՞ ես հանել, շատ բարակ ա :Jpit:  Իսկ ընդհանուր լավ ա ստացվել, ապրե՛ս :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1231142089 http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1231142120
> Շուտ եմ նկարել, բայց ձեզ ցույց չեմ տվել, ինչ կասեք ում եմ նկարել


Առաջինը զուտ պոնչոյությունից գլխի ընկա, որ Artgeo–ն է, բայց էությունը չես բռնել.  :Blush: զուտ արտաքին թեթևակի նմանություն կա, բայց ընդհանրապես ոնց որ հոգնած ծերուկ լինի։  :LOL:  
Երկրորդը միանգամից գլխի ընկա, որ Կուկն է, չնայած ռեալում չեմ տեսել, բայց նկարներից դատելով՝ նման է թվում, չգիտեմ։ Կարծում եմ՝ ընդհանուր առմամբ հաջողված նկար է։  :Wink: 




> http://www.akumb.am/images/attach/jp...attach/jpg.gif Եվս մի քանի անսլուխ նկար


Նորմարդուն ոչ մի կերպ տեղը չբերեցի։  :Blush:  Միանգամից մտածեցի, որ իմ չտեսած ակումբցիներից է։  :Jpit:  Իմ կարծիքով, հեչ ինքը չի։  :Blush:  
Չուկն էլ նման չի. էլի որոշ արտաքին նմանություն կա, բայց կերպարը չես բռնել. էլի ինչ–որ հոգնած, թլֆած դեմք ա ստացվել։  :LOL:   ::}: 
Երկնայինը միանգամից ճանաչելի է, արտաքին նմանությունը բավական հաջող է ստացվել, իսկ դեմքի արտահայտությունը՝ մասամբ։ 

Կներես, էսօր մի քիչ շատ քննադատեցի։  :Blush:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Առաջինը զուտ պոնչոյությունից գլխի ընկա, որ Artgeo–ն է, բայց էությունը չես բռնել. զուտ արտաքին թեթևակի նմանություն կա, բայց ընդհանրապես ոնց որ հոգնած ծերուկ լինի։  
> Երկրորդը միանգամից գլխի ընկա, որ Կուկն է, չնայած ռեալում չեմ տեսել, բայց նկարներից դատելով՝ նման է թվում, չգիտեմ։ Կարծում եմ՝ ընդհանուր առմամբ հաջողված նկար է։ 
> 
> 
> Նորմարդուն ոչ մի կերպ տեղը չբերեցի։  Միանգամից մտածեցի, որ իմ չտեսած ակումբցիներից է։  Իմ կարծիքով, հեչ ինքը չի։  
> Չուկն էլ նման չի. էլի որոշ արտաքին նմանություն կա, բայց կերպարը չես բռնել. էլի ինչ–որ հոգնած, թլֆած դեմք ա ստացվել։  
> Երկնայինը միանգամից ճանաչելի է, արտաքին նմանությունը բավական հաջող է ստացվել, իսկ դեմքի արտահայտությունը՝ մասամբ։ 
> 
> Կներես, էսօր մի քիչ շատ քննադատեցի։


Շնորհակալ եմ Ուլուանա, ես էդ ամեն ինչը չեմ նկատում, որովհետև մոտիկից շփում չեմ ունեցել,  :Blush: ինչքան էլ որ ունեցել եմ բավական չի, որ ստանամ ներքին աշխարհը, մանավանդ ֆոտոից: :Sad:  Կողքից մեկը պետքա, որ սխալներս ասի, որ մյուս անգամ նույնը չկրկնեմ:  :Smile:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

http://www.akumb.am/images/attach/jp...attach/jpg.gif  Ուլուանա~, ուր ես... :Clapping: Քննադատիր:  :Tomato: Առաջինը էլի Չուկնա, երկրորդը էլի Երկնայինը, են մեկին էլ դուք կճանաչեք երևի :Think:

----------

Chuk (06.01.2009), ivy (06.01.2009), Jarre (23.04.2010), Երկնային (06.01.2009)

----------


## impression

երրորդն Այվայն ա  :Blush:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ամենալավը Այվին ա ստացվել՝ հատկապես ժպիտի պահը. իրա հումորը նկարի մեջ մտել ա:

----------


## ivy

> երրորդն Այվայն ա


Վայ  :Smile:  Ինչ լավ նկար ա, մենակ ձախ աչքս ինձ նման չի, մնացածը ես եմ:  :Blush:

----------


## Kuk

Այվին շատ լավ ա ստացվել :Smile:  Իրան ռեալ չեմ տեսել, բայց նկարներին շատ նման ա :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> http://www.akumb.am/images/attach/jp...attach/jpg.gif  Ուլուանա~, ուր ես...Քննադատիր: Առաջինը էլի Չուկնա, երկրորդը էլի Երկնայինը, են մեկին էլ դուք կճանաչեք երևի


Հա, ivy-ն իրոք լավ ա ստացվել։  :Smile:  Ձայնալարը ճիշտ նկատեց. հատկապես ժպիտի պահը շատ հաջող ա։  :Ok:  Այս էս նկարում էությունը բռնել ես, ապրես։  :Smile: 
Չուկն էլի նման չի, էս անգամ՝ նույնիսկ ավելի նման չի։  :Blush:  Սաթենիկ, արի դու Չուկին էլ մի նկարի, էլի։  :Jpit:  Կամ գոնե մի որոշ ժամանակ դադար տուր, հետո էլի կփորձես, եթե ուզենաս։ Երկնայինի նկարն էլ նման չի, չնայած որպես նկար՝ սիրուն ա։  :Wink:

----------


## Երկնային

_մի տեսակ ջղայն եմ չէ՞ ստացվել…_

----------


## Ուլուանա

> _մի տեսակ ջղայն եմ չէ՞ ստացվել…_


Չէի ասի՝ ջղային, ուղղակի էդ ընդհանրապես դու չես։

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Հա, ivy-ն իրոք լավ ա ստացվել։  Ձայնալարը ճիշտ նկատեց. հատկապես ժպիտի պահը շատ հաջող ա։  Այս էս նկարում էությունը բռնել ես, ապրես։ 
> Չուկն էլի նման չի, էս անգամ՝ նույնիսկ ավելի նման չի։  Սաթենիկ, արի դու Չուկին էլ մի նկարի, էլի։  Կամ գոնե մի որոշ ժամանակ դադար տուր, հետո էլի կփորձես, եթե ուզենաս։ Երկնայինի նկարն էլ նման չի, չնայած որպես նկար՝ սիրուն ա։


Շնորհակալ եմ...  :Smile: Հա դու ճիշտ ես Ուլուանա Չուկը չի ստացվում,  :Xeloq:  ես էլ դա գիտեմ :Sad:  չնայած, որ էս նկարները շուտ եմ նկարել, ու չէի ուզում ցույց տալ, գիտեի, որ անհաջող են, բայց ձեր կարծիքն էլ էի ուզում իմանալ:  Շատերը կան, որ չեն ստացվում, դրանում  մեղավոր եմ, շատ պետք է աշխատել: :Sorry:  Բայց ուրախ եմ, որ գոնե մի քանիսը լավից վատից ստացվեցին :Smile:

----------

Jarre (25.04.2010)

----------


## impression

մի օր ինձ էլ նկարի էլի  :Blush:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> մի օր ինձ էլ նկարի էլի


Մեծ հաճույքով, :Ok:  միայն նկարդ դիր ակումբում :Smile:  բայց չեմ երաշխավորում, որ նման կստացվի: :Smile:

----------


## impression

հա, ոչինչ  :Wink:  ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա ոնց կստացվի  :Smile: 
հեսա կդնեմ նկար  :Smile:

----------


## impression

հիմա չի  ստացվում... վաղը կաշխատեմ անպայման նկարս դնել էստեղ  :Smile:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> հիմա չի  ստացվում... վաղը կաշխատեմ անպայման նկարս դնել էստեղ


Եղավ,  :Smile: բայց նենց նկար կդնես, որ լույս ու տվերը լավ երևա: :Smile:

----------


## murmushka

իսկ  ես կարո՞ղ եմ միանալ զվարճությանը :Blush:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> իսկ  ես կարո՞ղ եմ միանալ զվարճությանը


Ոնց կուզես :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## murmushka

> Ոնց կուզես


շաաաատ եմ ուզում :Wink: 
հիանալի են ստացվել ծաղրանկարները
հուսով եմ ես էլ եմ ծաղրանկարագենիկ :Smile:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Եղավ, բայց նենց նկար կդնես, որ լույս ու տվերը լավ երևա:


չգիտեմ, թե մինչև հիմա արված նկարներն ինչ ոճի են, բայց դա լրիվ *իմպրեսիոնիզմ* կլինի  :Love:   :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ես մի անգամ էստեղ առաջարկել էի, որ *տվյալ անդամին դեմքով չճանաչող* մարդը նրան նկարի՝ զուտ պատկերացումներից ու տպավորություններից դատելով  :Smile: : Նույնիսկ մի հոգու (*Lion*, ներող :Smile:  ) ես նկարեցի... Հետո էլ ի՛նձ նկարեցի էստեղ նույն ձևի:

Չեք ուզու՞մ շարունակել  :Smile: :

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> չգիտեմ, թե մինչև հիմա արված նկարներն ինչ ոճի են, բայց դա լրիվ *իմպրեսիոնիզմ* կլինի


Ես էլ չգիտեմ ինչ ոճի են, բայց իմպրեսիոնիզմի սիրահար եմ, հատկապես պոստ իմպրեսիոնիզմ`Վան գոգ, :Love:  Սեզան :Love:  Գոգեն...

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ես էլ չգիտեմ ինչ ոճի են, բայց իմպրեսիոնիզմի սիրահար եմ, հատկապես պոստ իմպրեսիոնիզմ`Վան գոգ, Սեզան Գոգեն...


 Դե եթե *impression*-ին նկարես՝ իմպրեսիոնիզմ կլինի, չէ՞  :Wink: :
Մի հատ հայկօիզմ եմ ուզում  :Goblin: : Բայց՝ գաղափարական  :Jpit: :

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ես մի անգամ էստեղ առաջարկել էի, որ *տվյալ անդամին դեմքով չճանաչող* մարդը նրան նկարի՝ զուտ պատկերացումներից ու տպավորություններից դատելով : Նույնիսկ մի հոգու (*Lion*, ներող ) ես նկարեցի... Հետո էլ ի՛նձ նկարեցի էստեղ նույն ձևի:
> 
> Չեք ուզու՞մ շարունակել :


Ուզում ենք,  :Think: բայց ես քեզ դեմքով ճանաչում եմ, չնայած, որ լավ չեմ հիշում, ամեն դեպքում լավ միտքա, կարելիա փորձել: :Hands Up:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Դե եթե *impression*-ին նկարես՝ իմպրեսիոնիզմ կլինի, չէ՞ :
> Մի հատ հայկօիզմ եմ ուզում : Բայց՝ գաղափարական :


Կարողա գեղանկարչության նոր ուղղվածություն առաջանա :LOL:  Հայկօիզմ :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Հայկօիզմ*  :Wink: :

----------

Jarre (23.04.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> *Հայկօիզմ* :


Այսուհանդերձ :Goxakan:  արվեստի այս ճյուղը կոչվում է Հայկoիզմ :Clapping:

----------

Jarre (23.04.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1231195683  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (06.01.2009), Jarre (23.04.2010), murmushka (06.01.2009), Երկնային (06.01.2009), Երվանդ (06.01.2009), Մանուլ (16.09.2009), Ռեդ (06.01.2009), Ռուֆուս (06.01.2009), Ֆոտոն (05.12.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Լօօօօօօօօօօլ  :Hands Up: :

Բա հլը ծիձագ կոշիկներս ու գալուստի՛կս  :Jpit: : Ես ըտնեց կոշիկ չունե՛մ  :Angry2: : Տենց աթոռ էլ չունեմ...  :Sad: 
Զրուցարանով մեկ խայդառագ էղա  :Lol2: :

Լա՜վ, դու հլը սպասի՜, հեսա նե՜նց եմ քեզ նկարելու՜...  :Diablo:

----------

Jarre (24.04.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Լօօօօօօօօօօլ :
> 
> Բա հլը ծիձագ կոշիկներս ու գալուստի՛կս : Ես ըտնեց կոշիկ չունե՛մ : Տենց աթոռ էլ չունեմ... 
> Զրուցարանով մեկ խայդառագ էղա :
> 
> Լա՜վ, դու հլը սպասի՜, հեսա նե՜նց եմ քեզ նկարելու՜...


 :LOL: Ծիծակներն էլ կօկօրդիլօսի կաշվիցա :Crazy:  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (24.04.2010)

----------


## Ռեդ

> http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1231195683


Ա ա ա  :LOL:  Լավն էր  :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1231195683


Դեպրեսիվ Հայկօ, աչքերիս չեմ հավատում....  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (24.04.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1231195683


Վերջնա :LOL:  Հայկօ, ոնց որ 96-ի ընտրություններից դժգոհ մնացած ըլնես :LOL:

----------

Freeman (16.10.2010), Jarre (24.04.2010)

----------


## Երկնային

_ընտիիիիիր ա _

----------

Jarre (24.04.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> _ընտիիիիիր ա _


Քեզ մի հատ :բեեեեեեեեեեեեեե՜  :Beee: :

----------

Jarre (24.04.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Դեպրեսիվ Հայկօ, աչքերիս չեմ հավատում....


Ծիտն էլ կոմպի վրա թառած, տիրոջ դարդից ծխումա :LOL:

----------

Jarre (24.04.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

http://www.akumb.am/images/attach/jpg.gif  Մեր   Aminai  տատը :Lol2:

----------

Jarre (24.04.2010)

----------


## Second Chance

> http://www.akumb.am/images/attach/jpg.gif  Մեր   Aminai  տատը


Հա ապրես Սաթ ջան ինձ էլ անմահացրիր  :Jpit:  
 Տատս ահագին կուրախանա   :Jpit:   :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ. գրելս ես ամինաի տատը բոլորը կմտածեն, որ իսկականից տատիս ես նկարել :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ Վերջին մի քանի էջի գրառումներն այս թեմայից տեղափոխվել են «Մեր նկարածները» թեմա, քանի որ այս թեման նախատեսված է միայն ակումբցիների նկարների ու ծաղրանկարների համար։*

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ես չէի ուզում,   :Blush: պատահական ստացվեց :LOL: http://www.akumb.am/images/attach/jpg.gif

----------

Chuk (15.01.2009), Enigmatic (15.01.2009), Freeman (16.10.2010), Jarre (24.04.2010), Norton (15.01.2009), Երկնային (15.01.2009), Երվանդ (15.01.2009), Ձայնալար (15.01.2009), Մաեստրո (27.12.2010), Ռեդ (16.01.2009), Ռուֆուս (15.01.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ես չէի ուզում,  պատահական ստացվեցhttp://www.akumb.am/images/attach/jpg.gif


 :Lol2:  Կուկ, բյուստդ շատ փարթամնա....  :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

_մեռաաաաաաաաա_

----------


## Kuk

Դաշնակ ըլնեմ, էս ի՞նչ ես արել :LOL:  Իմանայի` դաշնակների մասին ճիշտը չէի ասի, հայրենասիրական երգերի վերնագրեր կգրեի, էս նկարս չէի տեսնի :LOL:

----------

Jarre (24.04.2010), ԿԳԴ (15.01.2009), Մաեստրո (27.12.2010), Նարե (15.01.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

մեռա եեես,Կուկ էս ինչ օրն են քեզ քցել...........

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Դաշնակ ըլնեմ, էս ի՞նչ ես արել Իմանայի` դաշնակների մասին ճիշտը չէի ասի, հայրենասիրական երգերի վերնագրեր կգրեի, էս նկարս չէի տեսնի


Դե սրանից հետո իմացի ում հետ ես խոսում :Cool:  :LOL:  Հետո գնա դաշնակցական երգեր լսի, թե չէ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դաշնակ ըլնեմ, էս ի՞նչ ես արել Իմանայի` դաշնակների մասին ճիշտը չէի ասի, հայրենասիրական երգերի վերնագրեր կգրեի, էս նկարս չէի տեսնի


*Kuk*, չմտածե՛ս, բռա՛տ, սարի պես մեջքիդ կանգնած եմ  :Jpit: :

*KDG*, բռոնեժիլետ հագի, վաղը հրապարակավ խայդառագման օր ա  :Tongue: : Հիշում ե՞ս՝ որ ինձ կորորդիլոսի կաշվից ծիծակներով էիր նկարել  :Angry2: :

----------

Jarre (24.04.2010), Kuk (15.01.2009), Ռուֆուս (15.01.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> *Kuk*, չմտածե՛ս, բռա՛տ, սարի պես մեջքիդ կանգնած եմ :
> 
> *KDG*, բռոնեժիլետ հագի, վաղը հրապարակավ խայդառագման օր ա : Հիշում ե՞ս՝ որ ինձ կորորդիլոսի կաշվից ծիծակներով էիր նկարել :


Ես միշտ պատրաստ եմ հակահարվածներ տալու :Tongue:  :LOL:  Դուք իրար մեջքի կանգնեք, որ դիմանաք :LOL:  Մյուս անգամ ծիձագներիդ հետ կարմիր սպարտիվկայա ավելանալու :LOL:  :Cool:

----------

Jarre (24.04.2010)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ես միշտ պատրաստ եմ հակահարվածներ տալու Դուք իրար մեջքի կանգնեք, որ դիմանաք Մյուս անգամ ծիձագներիդ հետ կարմիր սպարտիվկայա ավելանալու


Որ իրար մեջքի կանգնեն, հայֆիլմի արձանի նման իրանց կնկարես :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ես չէի ուզում,  պատահական ստացվեցhttp://www.akumb.am/images/attach/jpg.gif


ԱԱԱաաաաաաաաաա, վերջն ա, Կուկ, ես քեզ ուզում եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Moon

> Ես չէի ուզում,  պատահական ստացվեցhttp://www.akumb.am/images/attach/jpg.gif


աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա, մա մա....էս իմ կուկուսին ի՞նչ եք արել :Shok:  :Scare:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ես չէի ուզում,  պատահական ստացվեցhttp://www.akumb.am/images/attach/jpg.gif


Գեղեցկագույն կոթող :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Արվեստը թևեր է տալիս* (21-րդ դարի անհայտ հեղինակ)

*KDG*-ն գիշերվա կեսին նկարում է ակումբցիներին.  :Lol2:

----------

Chuk (16.01.2009), Enigmatic (16.01.2009), Freeman (16.10.2010), Jarre (24.04.2010), Kuk (16.01.2009), Monk (24.03.2009), Երկնային (16.01.2009), Երվանդ (16.01.2009), ԿԳԴ (16.01.2009), Մաեստրո (27.12.2010), Մանուլ (03.11.2010), Ներսես_AM (16.01.2009), Ուլուանա (16.01.2009), Ռուֆուս (16.01.2009), Քամի (24.03.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> *Արվեստը թևեր է տալիս* (21-րդ դարի անհայտ հեղինակ)
> 
> *KDG*-ն գիշերվա կեսին նկարում է ակումբցիներին.


Աաաաաաաաաաաաաա  լավնա, ապրես բալիկ ջան :LOL:  :LOL:  ես  եմ,  որ կամ, :LOL:  զգուշացեք ինցանից :LOL:  :Diablo:  աստալա վիստա Հայգօ :Diablo:  :Lol2:

----------

Jarre (24.04.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> *Արվեստը թևեր է տալիս* (21-րդ դարի անհայտ հեղինակ)
> 
> *KDG*-ն գիշերվա կեսին նկարում է ակումբցիներին.


Իսկական Բռուխա է...  :LOL: 

աաաաա.....  :Hands Up:

----------

Jarre (24.04.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Հայգօ  վերջդ եկելա  :LOL:  :LOL:  Ետօ եշօ ցվետոչկի :LOL:  :LOL:  http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1232053590

----------

Chuk (16.01.2009), Jarre (24.04.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ընտրված է սխալ Կցորդ: Եթե համոզված եք, որ ճիշտ հասցե եք օգտագործել, կապվեք ադմինիստրատորի հետ:


 :Think:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Էն  ով՞ա,  :Acute:   :Acute:  :Lol2:

----------

Jarre (24.04.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Եղի՞մ  :Jpit: : Ով ասես՝ կարող ա լինի  :Pardon: :

----------


## Enigmatic

> Էն  ով՞ա,


էս ովա՞ :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Էն  ով՞ա,


Կառլսոնի գլուխն ա, Մանչուկի մարմինը  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> էս ովա՞


Ով ա չգիտեմ բայց ինչաաա անում ինչաաա անում :LOL:

----------

ԿԳԴ (16.01.2009), Հայկօ (16.01.2009)

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Էն  ով՞ա,


ՀակՕ-ի ականջներին ա նման… :LOL:  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Ով ա չգիտեմ բայց ինչաաա անում ինչաաա անում


Շտանգա ա բարձրացնում, ինչ ա անում  :Smile:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Եղի՞մ : Ով ասես՝ կարող ա լինի :


Լա ուշադիր նայի, :Acute:  ասում են արջը ահիցա գոռում :Lol2:  :Lol2:

----------


## Enigmatic

հաաաա Հայկօի փոքր ժամանակվա նկարնա

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> ինչ ա անում


 Հայկօ հարցնում են, ի՞նչ ես անում:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկօ հարցնում են, ի՞նչ ես անում:


Շտանգա եմ բարձրացնում  :LOL: :

Բայց ինձ նման չի  :Beee: :

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Շտանգա եմ բարձրացնում :
> 
> Բայց ինձ նման չի :


Նման ա… հլը ուշադիր ականջներին նայի… :LOL:  :Lol2:

----------


## Kuk

Ես չնմանացրի :Dntknw:

----------

Հայկօ (16.01.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Շտանգա եմ բարձրացնում :
> 
> Բայց ինձ նման չի :


Լավ ամոթ չի, խոստովանի , թե ինչ ես անում,  :LOL:  :LOL:  բա  ո՞նց ճանաչեցին երեխեքը, որ նման չի: :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հա, Հայկօյի փոքր ժամանակվան մի քիչ նման ա, բայց նենց չի, էլի, որ միանգամից ճանաչես։  :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

Հա՜... Նոր հասկացա՝ ինչ նկարից ես նայել-նկարել  :LOL: :

Բայց մեկ ա՝ նման չի  :Beee: :

Հ.Գ. Նայելով ով ասես կնկարի, դու կարա՞ս՝ առանց նայելու նկարի՝ հիշողությամբ, ոնց որ ես  :Tongue:  :Lol2: :

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Հա՜... Նոր հասկացա՝ ինչ նկարից ես նայել-նկարել :
> 
> Բայց մեկ ա՝ նման չի :


Ի՞նչ  պարտադիրա նման լինի,  :LOL: կարևորը գործողություն կա, թեմա կա:  :Acute:  :Lol2: Բայց քո նկարածում ես շատ եմ նման :LOL:  :LOL:  Հիշողությունա որ մնացել  բալիկ ջան, պառավել ենք, մեծացել ենք: :LOL:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Բաժանորդը արգելափակվել է քաղաքականություն թեմայում, կամ գտնվում է  ռադիոծածկույթից դուրս :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (17.01.2009), Empty`Tears (16.01.2009), Enigmatic (17.01.2009), Jarre (24.04.2010), Kuk (16.01.2009), Selene (18.01.2009), Երկնային (17.01.2009), Լեո (16.01.2009), Ձայնալար (18.01.2009), Մաեստրո (27.12.2010), Ռեդ (16.01.2009), Ռուֆուս (18.01.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

Ա ա ա  :Lol2:  էս ինչ եք արել խեղճ տղուն  :Lol2:   :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Ու՞մ եմ նկարել:


Նկարը լավն ա, բայց Անուկը չի, չնայած Անուկի դնչի փոսը միանգամից հուշում է, թե ում ես նկարել  :Smile:

----------

ԿԳԴ (13.11.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ու՞մ եմ նկարել:


Նմանություն կա ահագին, բայց ինչ–որ բան էն չի... Դժվար ա բնորոշել, թե ինչն ա, որ իմը չի, բայց կա ինչ–որ բան... Համենայնդեպս, հասկանում եմ, թե Չուկն ինչ նկատի ունի։ Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ վատ չի ստացվել, Սաթ, ապրես։  :Smile:  Ինձ մինչև հիմա ինչքան նկարել ես, միշտ էլ հենց առաջին հայացքից առնվազն ճանաչելի եմ ստացվել։  :Jpit:

----------

ԿԳԴ (13.11.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Նմանություն կա ահագին, բայց ինչ–որ բան էն չի... Դժվար ա բնորոշել, թե ինչն ա, որ իմը չի, բայց կա ինչ–որ բան... Համենայնդեպս, հասկանում եմ, թե Չուկն ինչ նկատի ունի։ Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ վատ չի ստացվել, Սաթ, ապրես։  Ինձ մինչև հիմա ինչքան նկարել ես, միշտ էլ հենց առաջին հայացքից առնվազն ճանաչելի եմ ստացվել։


Շնորհակալ եմ, էսքան ակումբցիներին ճեպանկար եմ արել մենակ քեզ և Ձայնալարին եմ գրեթե առանց նայելու նկարել, :Smile:  դու հատկապես շատ խարակտերնի գծեր ունես ու գեղանկարչական ես: Ասեմ , որ նկարը նկարել եմ մի քանի րոպեում, չեմ էլ ձգտել նմանեցնեմ, ազատ եմ նկարել, առանց կաշկանդվելու: Դիմանկարի մեջ կարևորը արտաքին նմանությունը չի՝ դա շատ հեշտ է ստանալ երկարատև աշխատանքի արդյունքում, այլ ներքին, հոգին, էդ մարդու խառնվածքը, թե որքանովա ինձ դա հաջողվել չգիտեմ: :Blush:

----------

Ambrosine (13.11.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Էս ո՞վ ա:  :Think: Ասեմ որ էս աղջկան առաջին անգամ եմ նկարում, էնպես որ շատ խիստ չդատեք ինձ:  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (13.11.2009), Chuk (13.11.2009), Enigmatic (13.11.2009), Kita (13.11.2009), murmushka (13.11.2009), Norton (18.11.2009), Yellow Raven (15.11.2009), Yevuk (13.11.2009), Երկնային (15.11.2009), Լեո (23.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (13.11.2009), Հայկօ (14.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (16.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (13.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Չգիտեմ ով ա, բայց սիրուն ա:  :Blush:

----------

davidus (13.11.2009), Ungrateful (13.11.2009), Երկնային (15.11.2009), ԿԳԴ (13.11.2009), Մանուլ (14.11.2009), Շինարար (13.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Դիմանկարի մեջ կարևորը արտաքին նմանությունը չի՝ դա շատ հեշտ է ստանալ երկարատև աշխատանքի արդյունքում, այլ ներքին, հոգին, էդ մարդու խառնվածքը, թե որքանովա ինձ դա հաջողվել չգիտեմ:


Սաթ, հենց արտաքին նմանություն կա, դիմագծերի ընդհանուր ձև, դնչի փոս, սանրվածք: Բայց էությունը չկա, իրա միմիկան ա, ինչն ա, հստակ չեմ կարող ասել, էդ նկարում Անուկը չի: Կարծում եմ, որ եթե Անուկին իրական կյանքում տեսած լինեիր, էդ էությունն էլ կարտահայտեիր նկարի մեջ, էն, ինչը լուսանկարները կարող են հաղորդել, ըստ էության արտահայտված է նկարիդ մեջ, բայց երևի թե դա բավական չի  :Smile:

----------

ԿԳԴ (13.11.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

չեմ կռահում ով ա, բայց նուրբ ա ու շատ լավ ես նկարել :Wink:

----------

ԿԳԴ (13.11.2009)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

Կիտան չի՞ :Smile:

----------

ԿԳԴ (13.11.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Կիտան չի՞


Ահա, ինքնա, ապրես...

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Ահա, ինքնա, ապրես...


Սաթ, բավականին լավ ա ստացվել, աչքերը, բերանը...  :Smile:  :Hands Up:

----------

ԿԳԴ (13.11.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Ահա, ինքնա, ապրես...


հետաքրիր ա, բայց իմ մտքով վապշե չանցավ, չնմանացրեցի :Dntknw:  Կիտայի դեմքը միքիչ ավելի լիքոտ ա ոնցոր:Ունքերը վապշե նման չի, աչքերն էլ Կիտայինը միքիչ ուրիշա, ոնցոր ավելի սուրոտ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ահա, ինքնա, ապրես...


Կիտան ա՞ :Shok:  Էդ ո՞ր նկարից ես նկարել... չճանաչեցի :Shok:  :Blush:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Կիտան ա՞ Էդ ո՞ր նկարից ես նկարել... չճամաչեցի


Իսկ ես հենց միանգամից նմանացրի :Think:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Կիտան ա՞ Էդ ո՞ր նկարից ես նկարել... չճանաչեցի


Ադնակլասնիկից եմ պեղել, բայց օրիգինալ նկարում մազերը դեմքը մի թեթև ծածկում են:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Կիտան նման չի բայց...  ::}:  Ճիշտ ա, որ իմանում ես՝ Կիտան ա, զգում ես, որ Կիտայից ինչ–որ բան կա մեջը, բայց չնմանություններն ավելի շատ են։  :Jpit:  Աչքերի մեջ նմանություն կա, բայց նենց չի, որ Կիտայի աչքերն են, իրականում ավելի երկարավուն են իր աչքերը, բերանն էլ ոչինչ, նման ա, քիթը բոլորովին նման չի, դեմքի ձևն էլ բոլորովին նման չի, հատկապես քո ասած նկարում, եթե ճիշտ եմ հասկացել, թե որն ա։ Մի խոսքով՝ Կիտայի վրա ահագին աշխատելու տեղ ունես։  :Jpit:   :Wink: 

Ի դեպ, Սաթ, իմ կարծիքով, եթե մարդուն իրականում չես տեսել, մենակ մի նկարի վրա հիմնվելով նկարելն էնքան էլ ճիշտ չի, լավ կլինի՝ նկարելիս գոնե մի քանի նկար ձեռքիդ տակ ունենաս, որ քիչ թե շատ ընդհանուր պատկերացում ունենաս։ Ինչքան շատ նկարների նայես, էնքան ավելի լավ կբռնես էությունը։

----------

Enigmatic (14.11.2009), ԿԳԴ (14.11.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ի դեպ, Սաթ, իմ կարծիքով, եթե մարդուն իրականում չես տեսել, մենակ մի նկարի վրա հիմնվելով նկարելն էնքան էլ ճիշտ չի, լավ կլինի՝ նկարելիս գոնե մի քանի նկար ձեռքիդ տակ ունենաս, որ քիչ թե շատ ընդհանուր պատկերացում ունենաս։ Ինչքան շատ նկարների նայես, էնքան ավելի լավ կբռնես էությունը։


Իրականում ֆոտոյից նկարելն էլ ա սխալ, չես կարող հաղորդես էն, ինչ որ կնկարես կենդանի բնորդից, իսկ նմանության պահով բան չեմ ասում, ես էլ գիտեմ, որ նման չի ստացվել, դրա համար էլ ձեզ ցույց եմ տալի, որ սխալներս ուղղեք և խորհուրդներ տաք: :Wink:

----------

Chuk (14.11.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Կարո՞ղ ես դեմք ոչ թե նկարել, այլ ծաղրանկարել  :Smile: :

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Կարո՞ղ ես դեմք ոչ թե նկարել, այլ ծաղրանկարել


Լավ միտք ես առաջարկում, ծաղրանկարի մեջ ավելի ազատ եմ, չնայած ավելի բարդ ժանրա, կփորձեմ, մենակ ինձնից նեղանալ չկա:  :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

Իմ ու Էլմոյի էէէէէն նախարարական նկարը կծաղրե՞ս (օյ սմայլիկ):

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Իմ ու Էլմոյի էէէէէն նախարարական նկարը կծաղրե՞ս (օյ սմայլիկ):


Ահա, կծաղրեմ, մնումա նկարը գտնեմ:  :Jpit:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Իմ ու Էլմոյի էէէէէն նախարարական նկարը կծաղրե՞ս (օյ սմայլիկ):


 ::}:  Ահա

----------

Ambrosine (15.11.2009), Chuk (15.11.2009), cold skin (17.11.2009), Elmo (24.11.2009), Inna (09.04.2011), Jarre (20.05.2010), murmushka (15.11.2009), Norton (18.11.2009), Rammstein (21.11.2009), Ungrateful (15.11.2009), Yeghoyan (15.11.2009), Երկնային (15.11.2009), Լեո (15.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (15.11.2009), Հայկօ (15.11.2009), Մանուլ (15.11.2009), Ուլուանա (15.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (16.11.2009), Սլիմ (17.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (15.11.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Էլի...  ::}:

----------

*e}|{uka* (15.11.2009), Ambrosine (15.11.2009), Chuk (15.11.2009), Inna (09.04.2011), Jarre (20.05.2010), Norton (18.11.2009), Rammstein (21.11.2009), Երկնային (15.11.2009), Լեո (15.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (15.11.2009), Հայկօ (15.11.2009), Մանուլ (15.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (16.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Ահա


 :LOL:  Ինչ լավ ա ստացվել  :LOL:  
Սաթ, ավելի երջանիկ, ինքնագոհ դեմքերով նկարի էլի  :Jpit:

----------

ԿԳԴ (15.11.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ահա


Բոց ա  :Hands Up: :

----------

ԿԳԴ (15.11.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ահա


Սենց բարակ վզով նախարարներ ունե՞նք :Shok:

----------

ԿԳԴ (15.11.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Սենց բարակ վզով նախարարներ ունե՞նք


Դա երազանքնա Աստղ ջան, որ բարակ վզով ու մեծ գլխով լինեն  :Xeloq: 
Սաթ...  :Hands Up:

----------

ԿԳԴ (15.11.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Առաջին տարբերակն ավելի լավն ա, իմ կարծիքով։  :Jpit:

----------

ԿԳԴ (15.11.2009)

----------


## Kita

> Էս ո՞վ ա: Ասեմ որ էս աղջկան առաջին անգամ եմ նկարում, էնպես որ շատ խիստ չդատեք ինձ:


Վայյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյ :Shok:  :LOL: 



> Չգիտեմ ով ա, բայց սիրուն ա:


Դայ գիտես չէ, ես էլ, որ տեսա, ուզում էի ասել, որ Դայի կարծիքին եմ,. ալարեցի գրել :LOL: 
Ու իմ վրա չէի էլ գնացել :LOL: 




> Կիտան նման չի բայց...  Ճիշտ ա, որ իմանում ես՝ Կիտան ա, զգում ես, որ Կիտայից ինչ–որ բան կա մեջը, բայց չնմանություններն ավելի շատ են։  Աչքերի մեջ նմանություն կա, բայց նենց չի, որ Կիտայի աչքերն են, իրականում ավելի երկարավուն են իր աչքերը, բերանն էլ ոչինչ, նման ա, քիթը բոլորովին նման չի, դեմքի ձևն էլ բոլորովին նման չի, հատկապես քո ասած նկարում, եթե ճիշտ եմ հասկացել, թե որն ա։ Մի խոսքով՝ Կիտայի վրա ահագին աշխատելու տեղ ունես։


Ուլու աղջիկ դու խոսալու տեղ չունես, ավելի լավ էր Սաթի նկարը :Beee:  :LOL: 

Իսկ ավելի լուրջ` աչքերս ու մազերս էին նմանոտ, էն էլ իմանալուց հետո, որ ես եմ, նոր նմանացրեցի :Jpit: 
Մերսի Սաթ :Smile:

----------

ԿԳԴ (15.11.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վայյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյ
> 
> Դայ գիտես չէ, ես էլ, որ տեսա, ուզում էի ասել, որ Դայի կարծիքին եմ,. ալարեցի գրել
> Ու իմ վրա չէի էլ գնացել
> 
> 
> Ուլու աղջիկ դու խոսալու տեղ չունես, ավելի լավ էր Սաթի նկարը


Հա ի՞նչ, կարո՞ղ ա՝ իմ նկարածն ավելի նման չի։  :Shok:   :Beee:

----------


## Kita

> Հա ի՞նչ, կարո՞ղ ա՝ իմ նկարածն ավելի նման չի։


Ոչ մեկտ էլ մի բան չէիք էլի :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

_Սաթ, ես էլ եմ ուզում ինձ ծաղրանկարես  բայց արդեն առանց բեղ-մորուքի_

----------


## Լեո

*Հայկօ,* ժամանակն ա ավատարդ թարմացնես  :Pardon:  



 :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (17.11.2009), Ambrosine (15.11.2009), cold skin (17.11.2009), davidus (17.11.2009), Elmo (24.11.2009), Enigmatic (22.11.2009), Inna (09.04.2011), Kuk (16.11.2009), masivec (15.11.2009), murmushka (16.11.2009), Norton (18.11.2009), Rammstein (21.11.2009), Sona_Yar (18.11.2009), Ungrateful (17.11.2009), unknown (15.11.2009), Yeghoyan (17.11.2009), Yellow Raven (17.11.2009), Աբելյան (17.11.2009), Դատարկություն (15.11.2009), Երկնային (17.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (15.11.2009), Ծով (17.11.2009), ԿԳԴ (15.11.2009), Հայկօ (15.11.2009), Մանուլ (17.11.2009), Մարկիզ (18.11.2009), Նարե (16.11.2009), Ուլուանա (15.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (16.11.2009), Սլիմ (17.11.2009), Քամի (17.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (15.11.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> *Հայկօ,* ժամանակն ա ավատարդ թարմացնես


Դզեեեեեեեեեեեեեց, ինքն ա  :LOL: : Վարգանիշակոծեմ քեզ  :LOL: :

----------

Լեո (15.11.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթ, ես էլ եմ ուզում ինձ ծաղրանկարես  բայց արդեն առանց բեղ-մորուքի


Նայի հաաաաա, կարողա խնդրես, որ վերադարձնեմ քո բեղ մորուքը:  :Jpit:  *Լեո* իսկ քեզ մի հատ ծաղրանկար եմ պարտք, որ սենց սիրուն ձևավորել ես, շատ ապրես, լավա ստացվել: :Hands Up:

----------

Լեո (15.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Տեսնես էս ո՞վ ա  :Think: 



Հ.Գ. Նկարի հեղինակային իրավունքները պատկանում են մեծն նկարչուհի ԿԳԴ-ին  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (17.11.2009), Chilly (17.11.2009), Enigmatic (22.11.2009), Inna (09.04.2011), Kita (17.11.2009), Kuk (17.11.2009), Ungrateful (17.11.2009), Աբելյան (17.11.2009), Երկնային (17.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (17.11.2009), ԿԳԴ (17.11.2009), Հայկօ (17.11.2009), Մանուլ (17.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (17.11.2009), Քամի (17.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Տեսնես էս ո՞վ ա 
> 
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Նկարի հեղինակային իրավունքները պատկանում են մեծն նկարչուհի ԿԳԴ-ին


Աստղս ա  :Love:  /Աստղին սեփականաշնորհելուս համար բողոքներով դիմել անձնական իրավաբանիս  :Jpit: /

----------

Ambrosine (17.11.2009), Chilly (17.11.2009), Yellow Raven (17.11.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Տեսնես էս ո՞վ ա


Ինքնա


> Հ.Գ. Նկարի հեղինակային իրավունքները պատկանում են մեծն նկարչուհի ԿԳԴ-ին


Առաջին անգամ նկարիս տակ շնորհակալություն կոճակը սեղմեցի, :Jpit:  բայց էդ շնորհակալությունը Լեոյի գործին էր վերաբերվում, ապրես: :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (17.11.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Տեսնես էս ո՞վ ա 
> 
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Նկարի հեղինակային իրավունքները պատկանում են մեծն նկարչուհի ԿԳԴ-ին


Ճիշտ է՝ դավաճանաբար ինձ էիք ընտրել որպես զոհ :Beee: , բայց մեռա :LOL:  Ինչպես կասեր մեծն Քամին՝ սեղանի տակից եմ գրում :LOL: 
Ինչպես հեղինակներին ասեցի՝ Ազրայիլի նման մահացու ա :Hands Up:  :LOL: 




> Աստղս ա  /Աստղին սեփականաշնորհելուս համար բողոքներով դիմել անձնական իրավաբանիս /


 :Blush: 



> Ինքնա
> Առաջին անգամ նկարիս տակ շնորհակալություն կոճակը սեղմեցի, բայց էդ շնորհակալությունը Լեոյի գործին էր վերաբերվում, ապրես:


Երեխեք ջան, երկուսիդ աշխատանքն էլ *գերազանց* ա :Ok:  :Smile:

----------

ԿԳԴ (17.11.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Երեխեք ջան, երկուսիդ աշխատանքն էլ գերազանց ա


Քեզ համար միշտ պատրաստ ենք  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (17.11.2009)

----------


## Մանուլ

> *Հայկօ,* ժամանակն ա ավատարդ թարմացնես


Աաաաա  :Lol2:  Սկզբից լրիվ չէր բացում, մտածում էի` նույն ԿԳԴ-ի ծաղրանկարածն ա  :Jpit:  Լավն էին երկուսն էլ  :LOL:   Աստղի թևե՜րը  :Lol2:

----------

Ambrosine (17.11.2009), Kita (17.11.2009), ԿԳԴ (17.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Սաթ, տեսնես ո՞վ ա լինելու մեր հաջորդ զոհը  :Think:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

անամոթաբար մեջ եմ ընկնում, վաղուց չեմ ծաղրանկարվել  :LOL:  Հետաքրքիր է, Անուկի ծաղրանկարով ի՞նչ տեսք կունենամ...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> անամոթաբար մեջ եմ ընկնում, վաղուց չեմ ծաղրանկարվել  Հետաքրքիր է, Անուկի ծաղրանկարով ի՞նչ տեսք կունենամ...


Անուկի ծաղրանկարներն ուրիշ թեմայում են։ 
Համ էլ համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ ծաղրանկարդ տեսնելուց հետո չես բողոքելու ու չես ասելու, որ դու էդքան գեշ չես ու էդ կարգի բաներ։

----------

Ռուֆուս (17.11.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Անուկի ծաղրանկարներն ուրիշ թեմայում են։ 
> Համ էլ համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ ծաղրանկարդ տեսնելուց հետո չես բողոքելու ու չես ասելու, որ դու էդքան գեշ չես ու էդ կարգի բաներ։


Բողոքելու եմ, էն էլ ոնց  :Goblin:  բայց ծաղրանկարս տեսնելուց հետո:  :Smile: 

Ինձ սիրուն կնկարես  :Angry2: 

 :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բողոքելու եմ, էն էլ ոնց  բայց ծաղրանկարս տեսնելուց հետո: 
> 
> Ինձ սիրուն կնկարես


Գեշ եմ նկարելու։  :Tongue:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթ, տեսնես ո՞վ ա լինելու մեր հաջորդ զոհը


Մի գուցե թիթեռնիկի թևերով աղջիկը:  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (17.11.2009), Chuk (18.11.2009), Norton (18.11.2009), Ungrateful (17.11.2009), Yevuk (22.11.2009), Երկնային (18.11.2009), Երվանդ (17.11.2009), Լեո (17.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (18.11.2009), Մանուլ (18.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (19.11.2009), Փոքրիկ (18.11.2009), Քամի (18.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Էս էլ Նյուտան իր փայլուն ոճի մեջ  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (17.11.2009), Enigmatic (22.11.2009), masivec (20.11.2009), Yeghoyan (18.11.2009), Yevuk (22.11.2009), Երկնային (18.11.2009), ԿԳԴ (17.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (19.11.2009), Սլիմ (18.11.2009), Փոքրիկ (18.11.2009), Քամի (18.11.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Մի գուցե թիթեռնիկի թևերով աղջիկը:


Բացեց :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

ԿԳԴ, Երկնայինինը նկար է՞, թե՞ ծաղրանկար: 

Ամեն դեպքում շատ քիչ բանով է նման: Դժվար թե ճանաչեի, եթե Լեոն անունը չգրեր:  :Wink:  Անհաջող նկար է: Նեղանալ չկա: :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

_մի տեսակ շատ դժգոհ դեմք եմ, չէ՞  _

----------


## Ուլուանա

> _մի տեսակ շատ դժգոհ դեմք եմ, չէ՞  _


Ըհը, ու համ էլ մի տեսակ թարախոտ։  ::}:   :LOL:

----------

Երկնային (18.11.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> ԿԳԴ, Երկնայինինը նկար է՞, թե՞ ծաղրանկար:


Ծաղրանկար,


> Նեղանալ չկա:


Էլ չասես Ֆոտոն ջան, մեկա գիտես, որ չեմ նեղանում:  :Jpit: 


> մի տեսակ շատ դժգոհ դեմք եմ, չէ՞


Երևի նեղացրել ե՞ն Նյուտ:  :Jpit: 


> Ըհը, ու համ էլ մի տեսակ թարախոտ։


 Լավ էր...  :LOL:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Բա էս մեկը ոնցա ստացվել  ::}:

----------

Ambrosine (20.11.2009), Chuk (18.11.2009), Inna (09.04.2011), Norton (21.11.2009), Yevuk (22.11.2009), Երկնային (18.11.2009), Լեո (18.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (18.11.2009), Մանուլ (18.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (19.11.2009), Փոքրիկ (18.11.2009), Քամի (18.11.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էս էլ Նյուտան իր փայլուն ոճի մեջ


Իյա, Նյուտին հանգցրել, տեղը փայլուն բաներ են դրել  :Sad: 
Թիթեռնիկն էլ չգիտես ինչու խեղդում ա աղջկան   :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ժողովուրդ, եթե ես չեմ բողոքում իմ նկարներից, դուք պիտի ձայն չհանեք :Jpit: ))))
Իսկ ես միանգամից ճանաչեցի Արուսին :Think:

----------

Լեո (20.11.2009), ԿԳԴ (18.11.2009), Մանուլ (18.11.2009)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

Իսկ ծաղրանկարվելու համար հերթագրվու՞մ են :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բա էս մեկը ոնցա ստացվել


Էս մեկը նախորդի համեմատ ավելի հաջող ա (էս մեկում նախորդի էն կռիսական, թարախոտ հայացքը չկա  :LOL: ), բայց էլի էն չի. հա, հասկացվում ա, որ Արուսիկն ա, բայց Արուսիկը սենց բլնգած ու հանգած հայացք չունի, էությունն արտահայտված չի։

----------

ԿԳԴ (18.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (18.11.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Իսկ ծաղրանկարվելու համար հերթագրվու՞մ են


Չէ Պուճուր ջան: :Wink:

----------

Փոքրիկ (18.11.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Իսկ ծաղրանկարվելու համար հերթագրվու՞մ են


էս էլ մեր Պուճուրը իմ աչքերով  ::}:

----------

Ambrosine (20.11.2009), Chuk (20.11.2009), cold skin (20.11.2009), Norton (21.11.2009), Ungrateful (22.11.2009), Yevuk (22.11.2009), Աբելյան (20.11.2009), Արևհատիկ (14.12.2009), Լեո (20.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (20.11.2009), Մանուլ (21.11.2009), Փոքրիկ (21.11.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

> էս էլ մեր Պուճուրը իմ աչքերով


Նման ա, մանավանդ աչքերի պահը :Love:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> էս էլ մեր Պուճուրը իմ աչքերով


Սաթո՜ :Love:  Ապրես, լավա  ստացվել, շատ նման ա կարծում եմ :Smile:  մենակ այտոսկրերի մասը մի քիչ չէ:

----------

ԿԳԴ (21.11.2009), Մանուլ (21.11.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Նման ա, մանավանդ աչքերի պահը


Աչքերի պահը նման ա, բայց Փոքրիկի աչքերն, իմ տպավորությամբ, ավելի խոշոր են, տենց չի՞։  :Unsure:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Աչքերի պահը նման ա, բայց Փոքրիկի աչքերն, իմ տպավորությամբ, ավելի խոշոր են, տենց չի՞։


Ահա, մի քիչ ավելի խոշոր են :Blush:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Էս երիտասարդին ճանաչում ե՞ք  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.11.2009), Ambrosine (24.11.2009), Ariadna (24.11.2009), Chuk (24.11.2009), davidus (24.11.2009), Mephistopheles (24.11.2009), Norton (24.11.2009), Ungrateful (24.11.2009), Արիացի (24.11.2009), Արշակ (24.11.2009), Արևհատիկ (14.12.2009), Երկնային (24.11.2009), Երվանդ (24.11.2009), Լեո (24.11.2009), Հայկօ (24.11.2009), Ձայնալար (24.11.2009), Մանուլ (24.11.2009), Ուլուանա (24.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (24.11.2009), Ֆրեյա (24.11.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Արշակն ա, հա?

----------

ԿԳԴ (24.11.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Արշակն ա, հա?


Հաաա, հա, ապրես: :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Շատտ նման ա Արշակը, հատկապես աչքահոնքային մասը  :Smile:

----------

ԿԳԴ (24.11.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Հաաա, հա, ապրես:


Հա, շատ նման ա: Լավ ա ստացվել:  :Smile:

----------

ԿԳԴ (24.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Էս երիտասարդին ճանաչում ե՞ք


Էս ի՞նչ նման ա  :Shok:  ֆոտո ա՞  :Sad:  
Շատ լավ ա ստացվել Սաթ, ապրես  :Kiss:

----------

ԿԳԴ (24.11.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լավ ա ստացվել իրոք, երևի ամենահաջողներից ա։  :Smile:  Հատկապես մազաաչքահոնքային մասը։  :Hands Up:  Բայց, օրինակ, հայացքը շատ հանգած ա։ Ճիշտ ա, Արշակի հայացքը տեղից էլ աշխույժներից չի  :Jpit: , բայց դե սենց էլ չի, էլի։ Մեկ էլ քթի վերևի մասն ա մի քիչ հաստ։ Ի դեպ, նշածս երկու թերությունները՝ հայացքի հանգածությունն ու անարտահատյչականությունն ու քթի հաստությունը, ինչքան նկատել եմ, համարյա բոլոր նկարներումդ կան, երևի արժե դրան հատուկ ուշադրություն դարձնել նկարելիս ու աշխատել էդ ուղղությամբ։  :Wink:

----------

ԿԳԴ (24.11.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Վայ քո արա: Չէի տեսել, որ ինձ էլ ես ծաղրանկարել  :LOL: 
Բոց ա:

----------

ԿԳԴ (24.11.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ի դեպ, նշածս երկու թերությունները՝ հայացքի հանգածությունն ու անարտահայչականությանը ու քթի հաստությունը, ինչքան նկատել եմ, համարյա բոլոր նկարներումդ կան, երևի արժե դրան հատուկ ուշադրություն դարձնել նկարելիս ու աշխատել էդ ուղղությամբ։


Շնորհակալություն, ուշադրություն կդարձնեմ մյուս անգամ: 


> Վայ քո արա: Չէի տեսել, որ ինձ էլ ես ծաղրանկարել 
> Բոց ա:


Լավ է ուշ, քան ավելի ուշ:  :Jpit:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Դե ասեք էս ակնոցներով պապիկն ո՞վա  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.11.2009), Ambrosine (04.01.2010), Ariadna (14.12.2009), Chuk (24.11.2009), davidus (24.11.2009), Enigmatic (24.11.2009), Monk (24.11.2009), Norton (24.11.2009), Արշակ (24.11.2009), Արևհատիկ (14.12.2009), Մանուլ (24.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (24.11.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Չուկն ա, էլ ով պիտի լինի:  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Չէ Հայկ, Մոնկն ա :  :Tongue:

----------

Monk (24.11.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

սպասի, թե Մոնքն ա՞: Ես իրեն ակնոցով լավ չեմ հիշում  :Xeloq: 

Ամեն դեպքում երկուսին էլ նման ա ստացվել  :Jpit:

----------

Monk (24.11.2009), ԿԳԴ (24.11.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ծերունի Մոնկն ա, ուղակի իրան ժողովուրդը առանց միրուքի չեն ճանաչում :Jpit:

----------

Monk (24.11.2009), ԿԳԴ (24.11.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Այո, միստր սպիտակ, երկար մորուքնա :LOL:  բայց առանց մորուքի: :Jpit:

----------

Monk (24.11.2009)

----------


## Monk

> Չէ Հայկ, Մոնկն ա :


Դու՞ որտեղից գիտես   :Shok:  Ռուֆուսն էդքան տեսենելուց հետո էլ տեղը չբերեց  :LOL: 



> սպասի, թե Մոնքն ա՞: Ես իրեն ակնոցով լավ չեմ հիշում 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում երկուսին էլ նման ա ստացվել


Սև ակնոցներով էլ հո տեսել ես :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Դու՞ որտեղից գիտես   Ռուֆուսն էդքան տեսենելուց հետո էլ տեղը չբերեց


Միայն դու էիր էտ պահին շնորհակալություն  հայտնել:  :LOL:

----------

Monk (24.11.2009), Ֆրեյա (24.11.2009)

----------


## Monk

> Միայն դու էիր էտ պահին շնորհակալություն  հայտնել:


Աաաաա, լոգիկա  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.11.2009), Ֆրեյա (24.11.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Սև ակնոցներով էլ հո տեսել ես


ԿԳԴ-ի նկարում (ու ռեալում) ինտելիգենտ տեսք ունես, իսկ սև ակնոցով տեսքդ մի քիչ գողական ա ստացվում  :Jpit:   :LOL:

----------

Monk (24.11.2009), ԿԳԴ (24.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Աաաա, ուրեմն նկարը փոքր տեսա, ասեցի ես եմ, մեծացրեցի, տեսա Մոնկն ա  :Jpit: 

Ուրեմն ես ու Մոնկն իրար նմա՞ն ենք  :Xeloq:

----------

Monk (24.11.2009), ԿԳԴ (24.11.2009)

----------


## Monk

> Աաաա, ուրեմն նկարը փոքր տեսա, ասեցի ես եմ, մեծացրեցի, տեսա Մոնկն ա 
> 
> Ուրեմն ես ու Մոնկն իրար նմա՞ն ենք


Չես ուզում էլի խոստովանես, որ Ակումբի նիկերի կեսը դու ես  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.11.2009), Ambrosine (04.01.2010), Chuk (24.11.2009), davidus (24.11.2009), Norton (24.11.2009), ԿԳԴ (24.11.2009), Ձայնալար (14.12.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չուկն ա, էլ ով պիտի լինի:





> սպասի, թե Մոնքն ա՞: Ես իրեն ակնոցով լավ չեմ հիշում 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում երկուսին էլ նման ա ստացվել


Monk–ին չեմ տեսել, չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով ա նման, բայց Չուկին հեչ նման չի։ Հո ամեն ակնոցավոր Չուկ չի։  :LOL: 




> ԿԳԴ-ի նկարում (ու ռեալում) ինտելիգենտ տեսք ունես, իսկ սև ակնոցով տեսքդ մի քիչ գողական ա ստացվում


Փաստորեն, քանի որ մի քիչ գողական ա, Չուկի՞ն ա հիշեցնում։  :Shok:   :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Փաստորեն, քանի որ մի քիչ գողական ա, Չուկի՞ն ա հիշեցնում։


Չէ, Ան ջան, գրածս լավ չես հասկացել  :Smile:  Գողական չի, դրա համար ա Չուկին հիշեցնում  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չէ, Ան ջան, գրածս լավ չես հասկացել  Գողական չի, դրա համար ա Չուկին հիշեցնում


Այսինքն՝ եթե գողական լիներ, Մոնքի՞ն էր հիշեցնելու։  :Shok:  :LOL:

----------

Monk (24.11.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Այսինքն՝ եթե գողական լիներ, Մոնքի՞ն էր հիշեցնելու։




Բա գողական չի՞  :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (26.11.2009), Ambrosine (04.01.2010), Ariadna (14.12.2009), davidus (24.11.2009), Enigmatic (24.11.2009), Monk (24.11.2009), Արամ (24.11.2009), Երկնային (14.12.2009), ԿԳԴ (27.11.2009), Հայկօ (25.11.2009), Մանուլ (24.11.2009)

----------


## masivec

> իսկ սև ակնոցով տեսքդ մի քիչ գողական ա ստացվում


Ո՞նց ո՞նց :LOL:

----------


## Monk

Դրա համար էլ զորամասում թաքուն-թաքուն ինձ Դոն Կորլեոնե են ասում կռիսները: Դե արի էդքանին բացատրի, որ աչքերս վիրահատել եմ, դրա համար եմ սև ակնոցներով  :Sad:   :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (26.11.2009), Ambrosine (04.01.2010), Ariadna (14.12.2009), Enigmatic (24.11.2009), Արշակ (24.11.2009), Երկնային (14.12.2009), ԿԳԴ (27.11.2009), Ձայնալար (14.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (24.11.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էս էլ ես ու շունս՝ Հայկօյի վրձնով  :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (14.12.2009), Ambrosine (04.01.2010), Ariadna (14.12.2009), ars83 (14.12.2009), CactuSoul (14.12.2009), Chuk (14.12.2009), cold skin (14.12.2009), davidus (14.12.2009), Enigmatic (14.12.2009), Norton (14.12.2009), Ungrateful (14.12.2009), VisTolog (14.12.2009), Yeghoyan (14.12.2009), Yevuk (14.12.2009), Արևհատիկ (14.12.2009), Դեկադա (14.12.2009), Երկնային (14.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (14.12.2009), ԿԳԴ (14.12.2009), Ձայնալար (14.12.2009), Մանուլ (15.12.2009), Մարկիզ (14.12.2009), Ներսես_AM (06.01.2010), Շինարար (14.12.2009), Ուլուանա (14.12.2009), Ֆոտոն (14.12.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էս էլ ես ու շունս՝ Հայկօյի վրձնով


Վրձին չէր, ճտիկով գրիչ էր ու ճմրթած անձեռոցիկ  :LOL: : Սկան ե՞ս արել, առնետ  :Smile: :

----------

Ռուֆուս (14.12.2009), Ֆոտոն (15.12.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Հայկօ ապրես, տիպիկ ծաղրանկարա, հատկապես 1 մետրանոց տաքսան մեկ էլ աչքերի տակի հատվածը, ինքնա լրիվ... :Lol2:

----------

*e}|{uka* (14.12.2009), Հայկօ (14.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (14.12.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Օֆ, աշխարհ, աշխարհ… Ով նկարի, ում շնորհակալություն հայտնեն…


 :Beee:

----------

Ֆոտոն (15.12.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Կլօրին եմ իր պատվերով  նկարել, բայց Կետիկին աչքիս ավելի նմանա... :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (04.01.2010), Ambrosine (04.01.2010), Chuk (04.01.2010), Norton (04.01.2010), Ungrateful (05.01.2010), Yevuk (06.01.2010), Աբելյան (04.01.2010), Դատարկություն (06.01.2010), Հայկօ (04.01.2010), Մանուլ (08.01.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կլօրին եմ իր պատվերով  նկարել, բայց Կետիկին աչքիս ավելի նմանա...


 Հա, էլի. ես կասեի՝ Կլօրի ու Կետիկի հալալ խառնուրդն ա։  :Jpit:

----------

ԿԳԴ (04.01.2010), Մանուլ (08.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Կլօրին եմ իր պատվերով  նկարել, բայց Կետիկին աչքիս ավելի նմանա...


Վաու, զիլ ա  :Smile: 
Իսկապես շատ լավ ա ստացվել: Ոչ մի  քննադատական բան ասել չեմ կարող, բացի ֆոնի գույնի ընտրությունից  :Jpit:

----------

ԿԳԴ (04.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Վաու, զիլ ա 
> Իսկապես շատ լավ ա ստացվել: Ոչ մի  քննադատական բան ասել չեմ կարող, բացի ֆոնի գույնի ընտրությունից


Շնորհակալ եմ, բայց  Չուկ նայի հա, քեզ էլ էդ կապտաթույր ֆոնի վրա  չանհամացնեմ...  :Jpit:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Երկու Հայկոներին էլ նման ա շատ: 
Բայց ինչքան գիտեմ, Հայկոները իրար նման չեն:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, չգիտեմ թե ոնց եք կետիկներով Հայկին նմանություն տեսնում, իսկ ես չեմ տեսնում: Հենց Հայկօն ա ստացվել, շատ նման, իրական:

----------

ԿԳԴ (04.01.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Շնորհակալություն, լավն եմ  :Love: :

----------

ԿԳԴ (04.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Երկու Հայկոներին էլ նման ա շատ: 
> Բայց ինչքան գիտեմ, Հայկոները իրար նման չեն:


 Հա էս էլ գիտեի, որ նման չեն Հայկոները,  ::}:  բայց էս նկարից հետո կասկած առաջացավ մոտս  :Jpit:

----------


## Աբելյան

Նման ենք… ::}:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Փշոտ ակումբցին իմ աչքերով... :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (06.01.2010), Ambrosine (06.01.2010), Legolas (06.01.2010), Norton (06.01.2010), Ungrateful (06.01.2010), Yevuk (06.01.2010), Դատարկություն (06.01.2010), Ուլուանա (06.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (06.01.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Նման չեմ:  :Blush:  //Դեմքի արտահայտությունը իմն ա:  ::}: 
 Մազերս էլ ոնց որ բեջուռա մազեր լինի:  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Նման չեմ:  //Դեմքի արտահայտությունը իմն ա: 
>  Մազերս էլ ոնց որ բեջուռա մազեր լինի:


Դե էլ մի բողոքի, քո ունքերն են  :Tongue:

----------

ԿԳԴ (06.01.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Փշոտ ակումբցին իմ աչքերով...


Չեմ կարողանում կողմնորոշվել՝ նմա՞ն է, թե՞ ոչ :LOL:

----------

ԿԳԴ (06.01.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Այ ստեղ նման եմ ինձ …ՃՃ

----------

Ambrosine (06.01.2010), Legolas (06.01.2010), Ungrateful (06.01.2010), Yevuk (06.01.2010), Աբելյան (06.01.2010), ԿԳԴ (06.01.2010)

----------


## masivec

> Այ ստեղ նման եմ ինձ …ՃՃ


Վայ Յոժիկը

----------

ԿԳԴ (06.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Փշոտ ակումբցին իմ աչքերով...


Նման չի  :Blush: 
Չէի ճանաչի, չիմանալու դեպքում:

----------

ԿԳԴ (06.01.2010)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Նման ա:
Մանավանդ քիթը ու բերանը ՃՃ
Ես միանգամից կճանաչեի

----------

ԿԳԴ (06.01.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Փշոտ ակումբցին իմ աչքերով...


Նման ա, ուղղակի մեր Յոժիկն իրականում ավելի սիրուն ա։  :Smile:  Բայց, իմ կարծիքով, համ դեմքի արտահայտությունն ա նման, համ էլ ընդհանուր տեսքը։




> Այ ստեղ նման եմ ինձ …ՃՃ


Դե հա, էդ մեկում լրիվ դու ես։  :Jpit:  Էդ նկարն ընդհանրապես Սաթի գլուխգործոցներից ա։  :Hands Up:

----------

*e}|{uka* (06.01.2010), ԿԳԴ (06.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Չեմ կարողանում կողմնորոշվել՝ նմա՞ն է, թե՞ ոչ


 Դե շուտ կողմնորոշվի, քեզ ենք սպասում  :Jpit: Ժողովուրդ  էնքան տարբեր կարծիքներ լսեցի, որ ես էլ չեմ կողմնորոշվում, դե լավ սա համարեմ Յոժիկ նկարելու առաջի փորձս, մյուսը նկարելիս կաշխատեմ փշերը շատ անել:  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (06.01.2010), Dayana (06.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

::}:  ...

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.01.2010), Ambrosine (08.01.2010), Chuk (08.01.2010), Enigmatic (08.01.2010), Legolas (08.01.2010), masivec (08.01.2010), Norton (08.01.2010), Surveyr (08.01.2010), Ungrateful (08.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (08.01.2010), Դատարկություն (08.01.2010), Երկնային (08.01.2010), Երվանդ (08.01.2010), Հայկօ (08.01.2010), Մանուլ (08.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (01.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (08.01.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> ...


 ::}:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :Goblin: 

Իմ քիթը էտ ձևի չի:   :Cray:  

Լավն են,  Սաթ:  :Jpit:

----------

ԿԳԴ (08.01.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ...


Կաբլուկնե~րը :LOL: 
Նման ա :Smile: 

Յոժ, ես մեղավոր չեմ :Jpit:

----------

ԿԳԴ (08.01.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Խնդրում եմ ուշադրություն դարձնել Յոժի դեմքի արտահայտությանը առաջին` առանց որևէ "ավարի" նկարում և երկրորդ, անտառը "ուսերին" նկարում, տարբերությունն ակնհայտ է, երկրորդ նկարում նա երջանիկ է  :Jpit: 
Սաթ, դու ադամանդ ես  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.01.2010), Legolas (08.01.2010), ԿԳԴ (08.01.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

> ...


Էս առաջին նկարը ամենանմանն ա ստացվել երևի  :Smile:

----------

ԿԳԴ (08.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Իմ քիթը էտ ձևի չի:   
> 
> Լավն են,  Սաթ:


 Էտ ձևա, դու լավ չգիտես...:անգռը  :Lol2:

----------

Ambrosine (08.01.2010), Աբելյան (08.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթ, դու ադամանդ ես


 Շնորհակալություն Տիգրան Կարապետիչ  :Jpit:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Էտ ձևա, դու լավ չգիտես...:անգռը


 ուբիցա:  :Beee: 
Յա ծեբե պակաժու, նակաժու  :Cray:   :LOL: 
Սաթ, ինադու կադրը մոտիկից ես չէ՞ նկարել: …ՃՃ

----------


## Երվանդ

Ինքն ա ::}:

----------

ԿԳԴ (08.01.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Յոժ, քեզ էդ պրիչյոսկեն սազում ա  :Jpit:  Սաթ, շատ լավ նկար ա՝ անկախ նմանության աստիճանից, հենց ինքը նկարը որպես անկախ միավոր, շատ լավն ա ստացվել, համ էլ նման ա  :Smile:

----------

ԿԳԴ (08.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ինքն ա





> Յոժ, քեզ էդ պրիչյոսկեն սազում ա  Սաթ, շատ լավ նկար ա՝ անկախ նմանության աստիճանից, հենց ինքը նկարը որպես անկախ միավոր, շատ լավն ա ստացվել, համ էլ նման ա


 Շնորհակալ եմ տղաներ, տեսնենք հաջորդ քաջ ակումբցին ովա լինելու, որ կծաղրանկարվի,:ՃՃ   քանի մուսաս եկելա, ով իրեն այլանդակված տեսնելու ցանկություն ունի թող հայտնի:  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.01.2010), Ambrosine (08.01.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես միշտ պատրաստ եմ  :Goblin:

----------

ԿԳԴ (09.01.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Սաթ  :Pioneer:

----------

ԿԳԴ (09.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթ


 Ներս  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.01.2010), Ambrosine (08.01.2010), Chuk (09.01.2010), davidus (08.01.2010), Kuk (09.01.2010), Norton (08.01.2010), Ungrateful (08.01.2010), Արշակ (13.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (09.01.2010), Դատարկություն (09.01.2010), Երկնային (09.01.2010), Հայկօ (09.01.2010), Ձայնալար (09.01.2010), Մանուլ (09.01.2010), Ներսես_AM (08.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (09.01.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Ինձ թրաշով կնկարե՞ս: :Blush:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ներս


Ինքն ա:   :Hands Up: 




> Ինձ թրաշով կնկարե՞ս:


Ինձ էլ  :Jpit:  :

----------

ԿԳԴ (09.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ինձ թրաշով կնկարե՞ս:





> Ինձ էլ  :


Հերթագրվեք, :Jpit:  մեկ էլ ձեր ֆոտոների  լինկերը իմ անձնագրում տեղադրեք հա, որ գործս չբարդանա:

----------

Ungrateful (08.01.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Հերթագրվեք, մեկ էլ ձեր ֆոտոների  լինկերը իմ անձնագրում տեղադրեք հա, որ գործս չբարդանա:


Մի 2 օր առաջ, օդնոյում սաղ նկարներս գնահատել ես, տնաշեն  :Jpit:  ; 
Դավայ ավելի լավ ա, քեզ գոսծի մտնեմ, սաղ նկարներս նայի; ՃՃ 
Հա, մեկ էլ ֆորումի անդամների լուսանկարներում Cactusoul-ը 2 օր առաջ իմ նկարերը դրել ա` հեսա

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ես միշտ պատրաստ եմ


Ես էլ...  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.01.2010), Ambrosine (08.01.2010), Chuk (09.01.2010), davidus (09.01.2010), Enigmatic (09.01.2010), Kuk (09.01.2010), Norton (09.01.2010), Rammstein (09.01.2010), Ungrateful (08.01.2010), Աբելյան (09.01.2010), Արշակ (13.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (09.01.2010), Դատարկություն (09.01.2010), Երկնային (09.01.2010), Հայկօ (09.01.2010), Ձայնալար (09.01.2010), Մանուլ (09.01.2010), Նարե (09.01.2010), Ներսես_AM (08.01.2010), Ուլուանա (09.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (09.01.2010), Սերխիո (09.01.2010), Փոքրիկ (09.01.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

աաաաա, ատում եմ քեզ  :Cray:   :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.01.2010), Ambrosine (09.01.2010), ԿԳԴ (09.01.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

աաաաաաաա էսքան շու՞տ  :LOL:   :LOL:  կերած խմած թշերով ինձ չէի պատկերացնում, նոր տեսա  :LOL:   :LOL:  

Սաթ դու Բգոի անձնական նկարիչը պիտի լինես, միմիկան նենց տոչնի ես բռնում, որ էլ չասած, լրիվ են նուրբ գծերը զգում ես  :Jpit:

----------

ԿԳԴ (09.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> աաաաա, ատում եմ քեզ


Հետո ինչ... :Sulel:  :Beee: 




> աաաաաաաա էսքան շու՞տ   կերած խմած թշերով ինձ չէի պատկերացնում, նոր տեսա   
> 
> Սաթ դու Բգոի անձնական նկարիչը պիտի լինես, միմիկան նենց տոչնի ես բռնում, որ էլ չասած, լրիվ են նուրբ գծերը զգում ես


Դե հիմա տես քեզ կերած խմած թշերով  :Jpit:  Ձային էնքան շատ եմ նկարել, որ արդեն անգիր դիմագծերը գիտեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

Ներսը լավն ա, Բգոն դզեց  :Jpit:

----------

ԿԳԴ (09.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ներսը լավն ա, Բգոն դզեց


Բա որ քեզ տենաս  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Բա որ քեզ տենաս


ՈՒզու՜մ եմ  :Blush:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> ՈՒզու՜մ եմ


Կապտաթու՜յր :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.01.2010), Ambrosine (09.01.2010), Chuk (09.01.2010), davidus (09.01.2010), Kuk (09.01.2010), Norton (09.01.2010), Ungrateful (09.01.2010), Աբելյան (09.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (09.01.2010), Դատարկություն (09.01.2010), Երկնային (09.01.2010), Հայկօ (09.01.2010), Նարե (09.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (09.01.2010), Փոքրիկ (09.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Կապտաթու՜յր


Դաժանիկ  :LOL:

----------

ԿԳԴ (09.01.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

աաաաաաա մեռաաաաաաաաաա  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  վերջն ա

----------

ԿԳԴ (09.01.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Կապտաթու՜յր


Ժպիտը   :LOL:  :

----------

ԿԳԴ (09.01.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Սաթեն, հիմա որ ես էլ հավանություն տամ Ներսեսի ու Բագի նկարներին, ինձ էլ ես հարբած ու թրաշով նկարելու?  ::}:

----------

Ungrateful (09.01.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սաթեն, հիմա որ ես էլ հավանություն տամ Ներսեսի ու Բագի նկարներին, ինձ էլ ես հարբած ու թրաշով նկարելու?


Չէ, կաստիլով :LOL:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթեն, հիմա որ ես էլ հավանություն տամ Ներսեսի ու Բագի նկարներին, ինձ էլ ես հարբած ու թրաշով նկարելու?


 Վատ միտք չի, կաելիա փորձել, եթե իհարկե ցանկանաս  :Jpit:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Չէ, կաստիլով


Դու քո կաստիլները քեզ պահի :անգռը  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (09.01.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Չէ, կաստիլով





> Վատ միտք չի, կաելիա փորձել, եթե իհարկե ցանկանաս


Կաստիլով ու թրաշով չէ? Բայց ինչ վատն եք դուք  :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կաստիլով ու թրաշով չէ? Բայց ինչ վատն եք դուք


Հենա, Սաթը կաստիլը բացառեց՝ այն համարելով միայն իմ խաչը :Sorry:

----------

ԿԳԴ (09.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Կաստիլով ու թրաշով չէ? Բայց ինչ վատն եք դուք


Դե լավ կթրաշեմ, նոր կդնեմ ակումբում նկարդ  :Jpit: ))))))))))

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Ներսեսի* նկարը, չնայած ճանաչելի ա, բայց էությունը բռնած չի, ու ոնց որ թե ավելի շատ Ներսեսի ախպորն ա նման, քան Ներսեսին  :LOL: , չնայած իրենք իրար շատ նման են, իմ կարծիքով։
*Ձայնալարը* շատ լավ ա ստացվել. լրիվ ինքն ա, ինչպես որ սովորաբար լինում ա։  :Hands Up: 
*Chuk*–ի մենակ ժպիտի պահը նմանացրի  :Jpit: , մնացածը հեչ նման չի, իմ կարծիքով։  :Blush:  Էհ, Չուկը տենց էլ անորսալի մնաց, էլի։  :LOL:

----------

ԿԳԴ (09.01.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Արյա՜, երեքն էլ *իրանք* են  :Hands Up: : Ընտիր ա, Սաթ: Ու հա, միանում եմ բոլորի կարծիքին. դու օՑ ես (ց-ով) ու ուբիցա, ամեն  :LOL: :

Ինձ ռեալում տենց էլ չնկարեցիր  :Not I: :

----------

ԿԳԴ (09.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Արյա՜, երեքն էլ *իրանք* են : Ընտիր ա, Սաթ: Ու հա, միանում եմ բոլորի կարծիքին. դու օՑ ես (ց-ով) ու ուբիցա, ամեն :
> 
> Ինձ ռեալում տենց էլ չնկարեցիր :


Շնորհակալություն ՀայկօՑ,   մյուս անգամ, որ գամ կնկարվես:  :Jpit:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Անթրաշ Հայկոն  ::}:

----------

Ambrosine (09.01.2010), Chuk (10.01.2010), davidus (09.01.2010), Enigmatic (09.01.2010), Ungrateful (09.01.2010), Աբելյան (09.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (09.01.2010), Դատարկություն (09.01.2010), Երկնային (09.01.2010), Հայկօ (10.01.2010), Մանուլ (09.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (01.09.2010), Սերխիո (09.01.2010), Փոքրիկ (09.01.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Անթրաշ Հայկոն


 Նման ա, ճանաչեցի  :Jpit: 

 Ձայնալարը շատ լավ էր ստացվել  :Hands Up:  Ներսեսին չեմ տեսել, բայց որպես նկար լավն էր  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Անթրաշ Հայկոն


Հլա սրտիկներով պիժամես... ::}:

----------

Ambrosine (09.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Հլա սրտիկներով պիժամես...


Մեծ տղա ես, դեռ սրտիկներով պիժամա ես հագնում :  :Angry2:

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.01.2010), Ambrosine (09.01.2010), Ungrateful (09.01.2010), Աբելյան (09.01.2010), Ձայնալար (09.01.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Այ որ վրեն վիշապիկ նկարեիր... :Blush:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Այ որ վրեն վիշապիկ նկարեիր...


Ու կողքը գրած լիներ սեքսի չէ՞  :Jpit:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Երևի Ունգրաթեֆուլնա  :Jpit:  :Think:

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.01.2010), Ambrosine (09.01.2010), Chuk (10.01.2010), Enigmatic (10.01.2010), Ungrateful (09.01.2010), Աբելյան (09.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (09.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Այ որ վրեն վիշապիկ նկարեիր...


Շտանգիստին նկարե՞ի  :Jpit:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Երևի Ունգրաթեֆուլնա


վայ քու արա...  :Shok:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ու կողքը գրած լիներ սեքսի չէ՞


Չէ, դու էդ հումորը չգիտես… :Jpit:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Շտանգիստին նկարե՞ի


Արի գրազ չես կարա: :Jpit:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Երևի Ունգրաթեֆուլնա


Անթրաշ ա: :Think:

----------


## Ungrateful

Սաղ հեչ, ականջներս խի՞ ա տարբեր  :Cray:  ))) :

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Սաղ հեչ, ականջներս խի՞ ա տարբեր  ))) :


Մեկը մեկից սիրուն:   :LOL: 

Ինչ որ նմանություն կա,  աչքերի պահը  :Think:  երևի: 
Հա մեկ էլ մազերը` բակեր կոչվածների հետ միասին: :Blush:

----------

ԿԳԴ (10.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Արի գրազ չես կարա:


Դե նայի հաաաաաաա, ես գրազները չեմ  սիրում պարտվել... :Jpit: 




> Սաղ հեչ, ականջներս խի՞ ա տարբեր  ))) :


Ես իմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Ungrateful

Մականունս գրած չլիներ, երևի չեի ճանաչի... կամ էլ մենակ չոլկայիցս կճանաչեի  :Jpit:  :
Քիթս մինիածյուռնի չի, էդ հեչ.. բայց ոչ էդ կարգի  :Cray:   :Jpit: 
Ականջներս էլ...  :Cry: 
 :Jpit: 

Բայց հաշվի առեք, որ ԿԴԳ-ն ռելաում ինձ չի տեսել: Մի 2-3 ֆոտոյով ա նկարել  :Smile:

----------

ԿԳԴ (10.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Մականունս գրած չլիներ, երևի չեի ճանաչի... կամ էլ մենակ չոլկայիցս կճանաչեի  :
> Քիթս մինիածյուռնի չի, էդ հեչ.. բայց ոչ էդ կարգի  
> Ականջներս էլ... 
> 
> 
> Բայց հաշվի առեք, որ ԿԴԳ-ն ռելաում ինձ չի տեսել: Մի 2-3 ֆոտոյով ա նկարել


Հաշվի առ, որ առաջին անգամ եմ քեզ նկարում... : :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.01.2010), Ungrateful (09.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Արի գրազ չես կարա:


Հայկո, էս ինքը չ՞ի :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (10.01.2010), Ambrosine (10.01.2010), Chuk (10.01.2010), Enigmatic (10.01.2010), Ungrateful (09.01.2010), Աբելյան (10.01.2010), Լեո (10.01.2010), Ձայնալար (10.01.2010), Մանուլ (10.01.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Թշերըըը… :Love: 
Ստեղ ավելի սիրուն ա, քան թե իսկականում… :Blush:

----------

*e}|{uka* (10.01.2010), Ambrosine (10.01.2010), Enigmatic (10.01.2010), ԿԳԴ (10.01.2010), Ձայնալար (10.01.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հայկո, էս ինքը չ՞ի


 Էս ո՞վ ա։  :Unsure:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս ո՞վ ա։


Շտանգիստը :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Շտանգիստը


 Իսկ Շտանգի՞ստն ով ա։

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ Շտանգի՞ստն ով ա։


Հայկի հոգեկան տվայտանքների նախկին պատճառը:

----------

ԿԳԴ (10.01.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հայկի հոգեկան տվայտանքների նախկին պատճառը:


 Բայց ո՞ր մեկը։  :LOL:

----------

ԿԳԴ (10.01.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բայց ո՞ր մեկը։


Շտանգիստը :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (10.01.2010), ԿԳԴ (10.01.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

մեռաաաա  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

ԿԳԴ (10.01.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

:LOL:   :LOL:   բոց մը:

----------

ԿԳԴ (10.01.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Բա հլա ոտերը: :Love:  :Jpit: 
Փաստորեն 230 կիլո հանել ա, ու հլա ժպտում էլ ա: :Shok:

----------

ԿԳԴ (12.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ու՞մ եմ քանդակել  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (12.01.2010), Ambrosine (12.01.2010), Chuk (12.01.2010), Enigmatic (12.01.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), Monk (13.01.2010), Ungrateful (12.01.2010), Աբելյան (13.01.2010), Դատարկություն (13.01.2010), Մանուլ (12.01.2010), Ուլուանա (13.01.2010), Ուրվական (13.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ու՞մ եմ քանդակել


Արս83-ին, բայց Ուրվականին ա նման  :Jpit:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ու՞մ եմ քանդակել


Ուրվականը չի՞

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Արս83-ին, բայց Ուրվականին ա նման


 Ուրվականնա, էսա Արս83-ին էլ ցույց կտամ  :Jpit:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Սանրվացքն ա նման ստացվել մենակ Արսին  :Jpit:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Էս էլ Արսը  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (12.01.2010), Ambrosine (12.01.2010), ars83 (13.01.2010), Chuk (12.01.2010), Enigmatic (12.01.2010), Monk (13.01.2010), Ungrateful (12.01.2010), Աբելյան (13.01.2010), Արշակ (13.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (13.01.2010), Դատարկություն (13.01.2010), Ներսես_AM (13.01.2010), Ուլուանա (13.01.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Մայկայի վրայի պակիմոնները:  :LOL:

----------

ԿԳԴ (13.01.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս էլ Արսը


Շորին էլ հո Վանա կատու՞ չի :Jpit:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Էս էլ Արսը


Ինքն ա  :Hands Up: :

----------

ԿԳԴ (13.01.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Էս էլ Արսը


Անկեղծ ասած բացի ականջներից ուրիշ ոչ մի բանը Արսին նման չի: Եթե չասեիր, չէի գուշակի, թե ով է:

Իսկ Ուրվականի ծաղրանկարը բավականին լավն է ստացվել, միանգամից ճանաչեցի:

----------

ԿԳԴ (13.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Անկեղծ ասած բացի ականջներից ուրիշ ոչ մի բանը Արսին նման չի: Եթե չասեիր, չէի գուշակի, թե ով է:
> 
> Իսկ Ուրվականի ծաղրանկարը բավականին լավն է ստացվել, միանգամից ճանաչեցի:


Բայց Ուրվականինը ծաղրանկար չէր, դիմանկար էր  :Jpit: 
Արսին ես էլ չէի ճանաչի  :Blush:

----------

ԿԳԴ (13.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.01.2010)

----------


## ars83

Տակ-տակ  :Think: 

Սկզբի համար մի քանի հարց․

Ա) Ո՞վ է համարձակվել ինձ ծաղրանկարել:  :Tongue: 
Բ) Որ ծաղրանկարում եք, ինչո՞ւ մի հատ ձեն չեք հանում, ասեք՝ «Հարգելի՛ պր-ն այսինչ, կարող եք գտնել Ձեր ծաղրանկարը այսինչ հասցեով»:  :Wink:  Լավ էր՝ Ներսեսն ասեց, թե չէ սաղ ակումբը նայելու էր, ես մի երկու տարի հետո իմանայի:
Գ) Էդ ո՞վ համարձակվեց ինձ չճանաչի  :Angry2:  Յանի չեք տեսնո՞ւմ՝ մայկի վրի բլոջները (մակիմոնները...  :Think:  չէ, կակիմոնները... թո՛ւ, մի խոսքով՝ էդ բլոջները), ձեռքի գիրքը, ծուռ քիթը: Անջախ ականջներն եք իդենտիֆիկացնում...

Մի նկատողություն ունեմ. էդ գրքի վրա չէ՞ր կարելի մի հատ ինտեգրալ-բան նկարել, մի երկու թիվ գրել... ոնց որ հիդրոլոգիայի գիրք լինի, ալիքներով:

 :Smile:  Սաթ ջան, շատ շնորհակալություն  :Ok:  Ես որ հավանեցի: Հեսա մի լավ բան ճարեմ, բերեմ դնեմ պրոֆայլումդ՝ ի նշան շնորհակալության:

Հ.Գ. Ուրվականի հետ համեմատությունը շատ հաճելի էր իմ համար:  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (13.01.2010), Ambrosine (13.01.2010), Monk (13.01.2010), Ungrateful (13.01.2010), Աբելյան (13.01.2010), ԿԳԴ (13.01.2010), Մանուլ (13.01.2010), Ուրվական (13.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.01.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ու՞մ եմ քանդակել


 Հետաքրքիր ա բայց. Ուրվականի նկարում, իմ կարծիքով, բնույթը լավ բռնել ես, բայց ներքևի մասում ինչ–որ բան էն չի, զուտ արտաքանային նմանությունը լիարժեք չի։ Քեզ մոտ սովորաբար հակառակն էր լինում, ոնց որ թե սա առաջին անգամն ա, որ էությունը լրիվ բռնել ես, բայց արտաքինը՝ մասամբ։ Դե, համենայնդեպս, իմ ընկալմամբ, չգիտեմ։



> Էս էլ Արսը


 Ես լրիվ թարս եմ, փաստորեն։  :LOL:  Չնայած Արսին մենակ նկարներով եմ տեսել, բայց, օրինակ, ինձ համար էս նկարում լրիվ ճանաչելի ա ինքը, ընդհանուր շատ նմանեցնում եմ, բայց էությունը լիարժեք բռնած չի, իմ կարծիքով։

----------

ԿԳԴ (13.01.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ungrateful–ին չեմ նմանեցնում առանձնապես։ Ոնց որ թե մենակ մազերի ու ականջների հարաբերությունն ա նման։  :LOL:  Համ էլ Ungrateful–ի քիթը տենց դոդոշ ու կոպիտ չի։  :LOL:

----------

Ungrateful (13.01.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ungrateful–ին չեմ նմանեցնում առանձնապես։ Ոնց որ թե մենակ մազերի ու ականջների հարաբերությունն ա նման։  Համ էլ Ungrateful–ի քիթը տենց դոդոշ ու կոպիտ չի։


Ականջներս տենց ե՞ն  :Cray: :

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Տակ-տակ 
> 
> Սկզբի համար մի քանի հարց․
> 
> Ա) Ո՞վ է համարձակվել ինձ ծաղրանկարել: 
> Բ) Որ ծաղրանկարում եք, ինչո՞ւ մի հատ ձեն չեք հանում, ասեք՝ «Հարգելի՛ պր-ն այսինչ, կարող եք գտնել Ձեր ծաղրանկարը այսինչ հասցեով»:  Լավ էր՝ Ներսեսն ասեց, թե չէ սաղ ակումբը նայելու էր, ես մի երկու տարի հետո իմանայի:
> Գ) Էդ ո՞վ համարձակվեց ինձ չճանաչի  Յանի չեք տեսնո՞ւմ՝ մայկի վրի բլոջները (մակիմոնները...  չէ, կակիմոնները... թո՛ւ, մի խոսքով՝ էդ բլոջները), ձեռքի գիրքը, ծուռ քիթը: Անջախ ականջներն եք իդենտիֆիկացնում...
> 
> Մի նկատողություն ունեմ. էդ գրքի վրա չէ՞ր կարելի մի հատ ինտեգրալ-բան նկարել, մի երկու թիվ գրել... ոնց որ հիդրոլոգիայի գիրք լինի, ալիքներով:
> ...


Ա.Ես եմ համարձակվել, հարցեր կա՞ն  :Jpit:  Բ. Չէի հարցրել, որովհետև ժամանակ չկար հարցնելու, նոր եմ նկարել,համ էլ լավ եմ արել :LOL:  Գ. Մակիմոններին հատուկ նկարել էի, որ գոնե մի ճանաչելի բան լինի  :Jpit:  Գրքի վրա ուզում էի գրել «Հ. Թումանյանի» հեքիաթները, էն էլ մոռացա :LOL:  Համ էլ շնորհակալ եմ, որ հավանեցիր, անհամբեր սպասում եմ շնորհակալությանդ  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (13.01.2010), ars83 (13.01.2010), Աբելյան (13.01.2010)

----------


## Monk

Արս, կակրազ անձնագրի նկարի խնդիր ունեիր, սա դիր, տուր էդ իռանդացիներին, կարող ա վիզայիդ հարցերը միանգամից լուծվեն  :LOL: 
Ապրի թոռս, լավ էլ ծաղրազարդանկարել է Արսենիոսին :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (13.01.2010), ars83 (13.01.2010), ԿԳԴ (13.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.01.2010)

----------


## ars83

> Գրքի վրա ուզում էի գրել «Հ. Թումանյանի» հեքիաթները, էն էլ մոռացա


Թումանյանը Կլօրի սղոցի վրա գրի (անթրաշ ժամանակ), իմի վրա՝ Մերգելյան:



> Համ էլ շնորհակալ եմ, որ հավանեցիր, ահնամբեր սպասում եմ շնորհակալությանդ


Ուղարկե՛լ եմ, խանո՛ւմ, ուղարկե՛լ եմ, պրոֆայլդ ստուգի   :Smile:

----------

ԿԳԴ (13.01.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ականջներս տենց ե՞ն :


 Ճիշտն ասած՝ ականջներդ առանձնապես չեմ հիշում, բայց էս նկարում աչքիս չզարնեցին որպես ոչ նման կամ աններդաշնակ մարմնամաս։  :Jpit:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ճիշտն ասած՝ ականջներդ առանձնապես չեմ հիշում, բայց էս նկարում աչքիս չզարնեցին որպես ոչ նման կամ աններդաշնակ մարմնամաս։


Չես տեսել, որտև մազերս ականջներս ծածկում են  :Tongue:   :Jpit: 
Ահա, հեչ տարբեր չեն, էս նկարում, ընդանրապես մեկը մյուսից 2 անգամ մեծ չի  :Cry: :

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Չես տեսել, որտև մազերս ականջներս ծածկում են  
> Ահա, հեչ տարբեր չեն, էս նկարում, ընդանրապես մեկը մյուսից 2 անգամ մեծ չի :


Արսեն ջան դարդ մի արա ականջներիդ պահով, էլի կնկարեմ ու հավասար կանեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Արսեն ջան դարդ մի արա ականջներիդ պահով, էլի կնկարեմ ու հավասար կանեմ


Ահա, բայց էս անգամ էլ աչքերս դեֆորմացված կնկարես չէ՞ կամ բերանս... 
Դու տենց հեշտ ու հանգիստ համաձայնվողը չես:  :Think:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Հերթական զոհս  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (13.01.2010), Ambrosine (14.01.2010), CactuSoul (14.01.2010), Chuk (13.01.2010), Enigmatic (13.01.2010), helium (18.01.2010), Jarre (13.01.2010), Kita (13.01.2010), Kuk (15.01.2010), Legolas (14.01.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), masivec (16.01.2010), Monk (14.01.2010), murmushka (16.01.2010), Ungrateful (13.01.2010), Աբելյան (13.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (17.01.2010), Դատարկություն (13.01.2010), Դեկադա (14.01.2010), Երվանդ (13.01.2010), Հայկօ (13.01.2010), Մանուլ (13.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.01.2010), Սերխիո (13.01.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Արյաաաա՜, էս ի՜նչ լավն ա  :Love:  :Hands Up: :

----------

Jarre (13.01.2010), ԿԳԴ (13.01.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Երոն վերջն ա  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (13.01.2010), ԿԳԴ (13.01.2010)

----------


## Jarre

ԿԳԴ, դու տաղանդ ես։ Ապրե՛ս։

----------

ԿԳԴ (14.01.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Հերթական զոհս


Կտեսնես քեզ :Angry2:

----------

ԿԳԴ (14.01.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Կտեսնես քեզ


Երվանդոսը ուժեղ ա ստացվել  :Hands Up:

----------

ԿԳԴ (14.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Դե գուշակեք  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (16.01.2010), Amaru (17.01.2010), Ambrosine (16.01.2010), Chuk (16.01.2010), Enigmatic (16.01.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), Monk (16.01.2010), Norton (22.01.2010), Rammstein (16.01.2010), Ungrateful (16.01.2010), Yellow Raven (16.01.2010), Աբելյան (16.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (17.01.2010), Դատարկություն (16.01.2010), Դեկադա (16.01.2010), Լեո (16.01.2010), Մանուլ (16.01.2010), Ուլուանա (17.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (16.01.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

Միանգամից- Ռամշտայն :Jpit:

----------

Kuk (16.01.2010), masivec (16.01.2010), ԿԳԴ (16.01.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Դե գուշակեք


 :LOL: 
Ապրես:
Ընդհանուր նման ա, բայց հայացքը իմը չի:  :Jpit:  :Wink:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Իրեն էլ եմ առաջին անգամ նկարում  ::}:

----------

*e}|{uka* (17.01.2010), Ambrosine (17.01.2010), Chuk (18.01.2010), Kuk (17.01.2010), Monk (17.01.2010), Norton (22.01.2010), Ungrateful (17.01.2010), Yevuk (20.01.2010), Աբելյան (17.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (17.01.2010), Դատարկություն (17.01.2010), Լուսաբեր (22.01.2010), Հայկօ (17.01.2010), Ձայնալար (21.01.2010), Մանուլ (18.01.2010), Նարե (21.01.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իրեն էլ եմ առաջին անգամ նկարում


Նման ա շատ, մենակ թե չեմ հասկանում՝ ում ա նայում :Think:  :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

> Նման ա շատ, մենակ թե չեմ հասկանում՝ ում ա նայում



Իհարկե Գալին  :Tongue:

----------

Ambrosine (17.01.2010)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իրեն էլ եմ առաջին անգամ նկարում


Վույ.. էն ում պստոն ա  :Smile: 
Որոշ չստացված դետալներ չհաշված/քիչ/՝ ինքն ա  :Smile:

----------

ԿԳԴ (17.01.2010)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իհարկե Գալին


Հա  :Love:

----------


## Հայկօ

Սասը ոնց որ մութ ուժ լինի ստեղ...  :Jpit:

----------

ԿԳԴ (17.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Կրկին Ունգրեյթֆուլ  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.01.2010), A.r.p.i. (13.02.2010), Ambrosine (22.01.2010), Chuk (21.01.2010), Enigmatic (20.01.2010), Inna (09.04.2011), Kuk (21.01.2010), masivec (21.01.2010), Norton (22.01.2010), Ungrateful (20.01.2010), Yevuk (20.01.2010), Աբելյան (21.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (20.01.2010), Դատարկություն (23.02.2010), Լեո (20.01.2010), Լուսաբեր (22.01.2010), Ձայնալար (21.01.2010), Մանուլ (20.01.2010), Նարե (21.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (21.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Երևի Մանու՞լ  ::}:

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.01.2010), A.r.p.i. (13.02.2010), Ambrosine (22.01.2010), Chuk (21.01.2010), Enigmatic (21.01.2010), Kuk (21.01.2010), Norton (22.01.2010), Ungrateful (20.01.2010), Yevuk (20.01.2010), Աբելյան (21.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (21.01.2010), Դատարկություն (23.02.2010), Լեո (20.01.2010), Լուսաբեր (22.01.2010), Ձայնալար (21.01.2010), Մանուլ (20.01.2010), Ուլուանա (22.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (21.01.2010), Փոքրիկ (20.01.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Երևի Մանու՞լ


 Աաաաաա ես եմ  :LOL:  
 Հատկապես կոպերիս ուռածությունը շատ նման ա ստացվել  :Jpit:  
 Մենակ թե ստեղ դեմքս ահագին «լիքոտ» ա  :Jpit:

----------

ԿԳԴ (20.01.2010)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Երևի Մանու՞լ


Աչքերը նման են :Yes:

----------


## Ungrateful

Մանուլը` ինքնա ա:  :Jpit: 
Սաղ նման ա, բացի "լքոտությունից":
Լավն էր:  :Wink: 

Ես էլ եմ լքոտ ստացվել  :Blush: , բայց ես եմ :Jpit: :

----------

ԿԳԴ (21.01.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

2-իդ դեմքի արտահայտությունները լավ են հելել: :Wink:

----------

ԿԳԴ (21.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Բա իրան ճանաչեցի՞ք  ::}:

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.01.2010), Ambrosine (22.01.2010), Chuk (21.01.2010), Norton (22.01.2010), Yevuk (21.01.2010), Աբելյան (21.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (28.01.2010), Դատարկություն (23.02.2010), Մանուլ (21.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (21.01.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Բա իրան ճանաչեցի՞ք


նիխտ, կարողա հանկարծ ու միամիտ Դայուշը լինի՞ :Think:  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Բա իրան ճանաչեցի՞ք


 Ռուզիկի աչքերն են  :Smile:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ռուզիկի աչքերն են


Ահա ինքնա  :Jpit:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Բա իրան ճանաչեցի՞ք


Աաա, էս էնա՞, որ անունով ես եմ, բայց դու իրան չես ճանաչում :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կրկին Ունգրեյթֆուլ


Իմ կարծիքով, էլի ինչ–որ բան էն չի...  :Think: 



> Երևի Մանու՞լ


 Լավ ա ստացվել Մանուլը։  :Smile: 



> Բա իրան ճանաչեցի՞ք


 Ճանաչեցի, բայց էնքան էլ հաջող չի ոնց որ...  :Think: 



> նիխտ, կարողա հանկարծ ու միամիտ Դայուշը լինի՞


 :Shok:  Ախր Դայուշին հեչ նման չի, իմ կարծիքով։

----------

ԿԳԴ (28.01.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Ախր Դայուշին հեչ նման չի, իմ կարծիքով։


Ասա է Անուկ ջան, ես ամաչեցի ձայն հանել  :Sad:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Էս ո՞վա  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (28.01.2010), A.r.p.i. (28.01.2010), Ambrosine (28.01.2010), Ariadna (18.02.2010), Chuk (28.01.2010), davidus (28.01.2010), Jarre (04.02.2010), Monk (28.01.2010), Norton (25.02.2010), Ungrateful (28.01.2010), Yevuk (28.01.2010), Աբելյան (28.01.2010), Արիացի (23.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (28.01.2010), Դատարկություն (28.01.2010), Երկնային (23.02.2010), Ինչուիկ (18.02.2010), Լեո (28.01.2010), Լուսաբեր (19.02.2010), Ձայնալար (28.01.2010), Մանուլ (17.02.2010), Շինարար (28.01.2010), Ուլուանա (28.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (28.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (28.01.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս ո՞վա


Արիացին ա :Jpit:

----------

Արևհատիկ (28.01.2010), ԿԳԴ (28.01.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Էս ո՞վա


Արիացին ա  :Love:

----------

ԿԳԴ (28.01.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

բացի շրթունքների պահից մնացածը շատ նման ա ստացվել՝ լրիվ ինքն ա:

----------

Արևհատիկ (28.01.2010), ԿԳԴ (31.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Էս երիտասարդին էլ եմ առաջին անգամ նկարում, տեսնեմ կճանաչե՞ք :Think:  :Xeloq:

----------

*e}|{uka* (18.02.2010), A.r.p.i. (19.02.2010), Ambrosine (18.02.2010), Chuk (18.02.2010), davidus (17.02.2010), Enigmatic (18.02.2010), Norton (25.02.2010), Yeghoyan (18.02.2010), Yevuk (18.02.2010), Աբելյան (26.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (17.02.2010), Դատարկություն (17.02.2010), Երկնային (23.02.2010), Ինչուիկ (18.02.2010), Լեո (17.02.2010), Շինարար (18.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (17.02.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Վիստան չի՞  :Jpit:

----------

ԿԳԴ (17.02.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ուղղակի որպես նկար՝ շատ լավն ա, բայց Վիստային չեմ նմանացնում։ 
Բայց Վիստա՞ն ա իրոք։

----------

ԿԳԴ (17.02.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ահա Վիստանա  :Jpit:

----------


## Enigmatic

Իսկ ես միանգամից ճանաչեցի Վիստուկին, լավն ա Սաթ ջան:

----------

ԿԳԴ (18.02.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Վիստուլը մարտի է ելել, Ռուզանի սիրտը գրավելու համար :Blush:  :Love:

----------

A.r.p.i. (19.02.2010), Ambrosine (19.02.2010), Ariadna (19.02.2010), Chuk (19.02.2010), Enigmatic (19.02.2010), helium (19.02.2010), Legolas (19.02.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), Norton (25.02.2010), VisTolog (19.02.2010), Yeghoyan (19.02.2010), Yevuk (19.02.2010), Աբելյան (26.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (19.02.2010), Դատարկություն (19.02.2010), Երկնային (23.02.2010), Ինչուիկ (24.03.2010), Լուսաբեր (19.02.2010), Մանուլ (19.02.2010), Շինարար (19.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (19.02.2010), Սերխիո (19.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (19.02.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Վիստուլը մարտի է ելել, Ռուզանի սիրտը գրավելու համար


Սաթ, բա ծիծիկնե՞րը  :Jpit: 

Լավն ա ստացվել  :Jpit:

----------

ԿԳԴ (19.02.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Սաթ, բա ծիծիկնե՞րը 
> 
> Լավն ա ստացվել


 իյը  :Sad:  :Jpit: 

կարողա՞ գիտեք...  :Jpit: 
Սաթ, Ռուֆին լսես, ուրիշ տեսարան էլ կարողա նկարես :LOL:  :LOL: 

Բա նկարի կողքը "ОДНОКЛАССНИКИ, НА САЙТЕ"  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

ԿԳԴ (19.02.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթ, բա ծիծիկնե՞րը 
> 
> Լավն ա ստացվել


էդ  էլ հաջորդ անգամ  :Jpit:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Փղերի տիրակալ՝ Դայանան, «բոկս» կամ ինչպես ինքն է ասում «միսս օբաման » սանրվածքով :Jpit:  :Vayreni:

----------

*e}|{uka* (25.02.2010), Ambrosine (27.02.2010), Chuk (23.02.2010), cold skin (27.02.2010), Dayana (23.02.2010), Enigmatic (23.02.2010), Farfalla (26.02.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), Monk (23.02.2010), Rammstein (26.02.2010), Ungrateful (23.02.2010), VisTolog (23.02.2010), Yevuk (23.02.2010), Աբելյան (26.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (23.02.2010), Դատարկություն (23.02.2010), Երկնային (23.02.2010), Մանուլ (23.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (23.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Փղերի տիրակալ՝ Դայանան, «բոկս» կամ ինչպես ինքն է ասում «միսս օբաման » սանրվածքով


աաա, էս ինչ լավն ա  :LOL:  Սաթ, փոքր չափերով ինձ նենց նման ա  :Jpit:  իմ և իմ վաղամեռիկ փղի անունից շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում  :Kiss:

----------

ԿԳԴ (23.02.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Փղերի տիրակալ՝ Դայանան, «բոկս» կամ ինչպես ինքն է ասում «միսս օբաման » սանրվածքով


Էս Դայանան հղի՞ ա։  ::}:   :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Էս Դայանան հղի՞ ա։


աաա, ծիպուն ծիբե նա յազիկ Անահիտ, ուղղակի նկարվելուց առաջ կոտրատվում եմ   :LOL:  չնայած չգիտեմ թե Սաթի մտքերով ինչեր են անցել  :Think:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Էս Դայանան հղի՞ ա։


 Հղի չի, իրան ձևա տվել  :Jpit: 



> աաա, ծիպուն ծիբե նա յազիկ Անահիտ, ուղղակի նկարվելուց առաջ կոտրատվում եմ   չնայած չգիտեմ թե Սաթի մտքերով ինչեր են անցել


 Սաթի մտքով ինչ անցնումա նկարումա, մնացածը ձեր մտքով անցավ  :Jpit:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ու՞մ եմ նկարել  ::}:  :Think:

----------

*e}|{uka* (25.02.2010), A.r.p.i. (26.02.2010), Ambrosine (27.02.2010), Chuk (25.02.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), murmushka (26.02.2010), Norton (25.02.2010), Rammstein (26.02.2010), Yevuk (26.02.2010), Աբելյան (26.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (25.02.2010), Դատարկություն (25.02.2010), Մանուլ (25.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (25.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (25.02.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ֆոտոնին  :Smile:

----------

ԿԳԴ (25.02.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ֆոտոնին:   :Jpit:

----------

ԿԳԴ (25.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Իրան  :Love:

----------

murmushka (26.02.2010), ԿԳԴ (25.02.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Իրավացի եք, Ֆոտոնն ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ոնց որ ես եմ: :Blush: 
Շնորհակալություն, Սաթ ջան:  :Smile:  Ինձ դուր գալիս ա, կարծես նման ա: 

Միայն նայողները թող ասեն. իրականում ես էդպիսին ե՞մ:  ::}:  (Ասեք, որ ինքս ինձ պատկերացնեմ, էլի )

----------

ԿԳԴ (25.02.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Միայն նայողները թող ասեն. իրականում ես էդպիսին ե՞մ:  (Ասեք, որ ինքս ինձ պատկերացնեմ, էլի )


եթե չկարդայի արդեն քո մականունը պարունակող գրառումները, ուրեմն աչքերից ու մազրից միայն կենթադրեի, որ դու ես (թվումա թե էլ բան չկա, էլ ինչի՞ց պետքա ենթադրեի :LOL:  :Smile:  )

----------

Kita (26.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (25.02.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ընդհանուր ինչ–որ նմանություն կա՝ դեմքի ձևը, մազերը, ճանաչելի ա, բայց էնքան էլ նման չի, իմ կարծիքով։  :Blush:  Ինքը չի մի տեսակ։  :Nea:

----------

ԿԳԴ (25.02.2010)

----------


## Norton

Ընդհանուր նման ա, նկարում մի քիչ տարիքնա մեծոտ երևում, ավելի լուրջա ստացվել:

----------

Rammstein (26.02.2010), VisTolog (26.02.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Էս երիտասարդին էլ եմ առաջին անգամ նկարում, տեսնեմ կճանաչե՞ք


Ոնց որ Վիստան ըլնի` ծառայած-եկած: :Cool:  :Smile:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ռոբինզոն Կետիկը անմարդաբնակ կղզում...  :Jpit:

----------

A.r.p.i. (24.03.2010), Agni (24.03.2010), Ambrosine (23.03.2010), Ariadna (24.03.2010), CactuSoul (23.03.2010), Chuk (23.03.2010), davidus (25.03.2010), Enigmatic (24.03.2010), Farfalla (24.03.2010), Kuk (24.03.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), Norton (24.03.2010), Rammstein (24.03.2010), Ungrateful (24.03.2010), VisTolog (25.03.2010), Yeghoyan (24.03.2010), Yellow Raven (23.03.2010), yerevanci (26.03.2010), Yevuk (26.03.2010), Աբելյան (23.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (23.03.2010), Դատարկություն (23.03.2010), Երկնային (25.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (23.03.2010), Լուսաբեր (25.03.2010), Կաթիլ (26.03.2010), Ձայնալար (25.03.2010), Մանուլ (25.03.2010), Նարե (25.03.2010), Շինարար (23.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (23.03.2010), Ֆոտոն (26.03.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Էս նկարին էի նայում, մեկ էլ աչքիս ընկավ Հայկոյի ստորագրությունը՝



> Թշե՜րըըըըըըըըըըը…


... :LOL: 

Բա Հայկոյի աշխարհահռչակ լողազգեստը ճ

----------

ԿԳԴ (23.03.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ռոբինզոն Կետիկը անմարդաբնակ կղզում...


Սաաաաաթ… Լավ էլի… :LOL:  Սրտիկով տռուսիկ ո՞րտեղից անմարդաբնակ կղզում: Կամ նասկինե՞րն ինչ եմ անելու… :Jpit:  
Ինչպես միշտ օրիգինալ ա: :Smile:

----------

ԿԳԴ (23.03.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Բա Հայկոյի աշխարհահռչակ լողազգեստը ճ


Հաաա, փաստորեն պլավկիս ա՞ կախած: :Jpit:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Հաաա, փաստորեն պլավկիս ա՞ կախած:


Բա կարողա գիտես անմարդաբնակ կղզում ծովափ չկա...  :Jpit:

----------

Աբելյան (23.03.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ռոբինզոն Կետիկը անմարդաբնակ կղզում...


Շատ լավն ա` լրիվ ինքն ա  :Jpit:

----------

Yevuk (26.03.2010), Աբելյան (25.03.2010), ԿԳԴ (25.03.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Էս ակումբցուն էլ չեմ տեսել իրականում, գուշակեք ովա, :Think:  իհարկե եթե մի քիչ  նմանա ստացվել  :Xeloq:  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (15.04.2010), Norton (25.03.2010), Դատարկություն (25.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (25.03.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Կարո՞ղ ա Jarre-ին ես նկարել: Եթե ինքն ա, էդքան էլ հաջող չի ստացվել:

----------


## Chuk

Եթե իմ ճանաչած մարդկանցից ա, ուրեմն նման չի եղել  :Blush:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Jarr-ն ա  :Jpit:   Չուկ բա դու ու՞մ էիր ասում...

----------


## Dayana

> Jarr-ն ա   Չուկ բա դու ու՞մ էիր ասում...


 Սաթ, իսկապես նման չի Արթուրին: Էս Արթուրը նե՜նց բոյով ա, նե՜նց բոյով ա: Որ գաս Երևան, ձեն հանի ես ու դու Արթուրի երկու կողում կանգնենք նկարվենք  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Jarr-ն ա   Չուկ բա դու ու՞մ էիր ասում...


Ես ասում էի, որ ոչ մեկին չնմանեցրի, այդ թվում Ժառին  :Blush:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Սաթ, իսկապես նման չի Արթուրին: *Էս Արթուրը նե՜նց բոյով ա, նե՜նց բոյով ա*: Որ գաս Երևան, ձեն հանի ես ու դու Արթուրի երկու կողում կանգնենք նկարվենք


Դայ բայց ստեղ դիմանկար է, ոչ թե բոյից- բոյ :Smile: : Չնայած նման չի, Արթուրը իրականում ավելի երիտասարդ տեսք ունի: մենակ ակնոցներն են նման: :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ բայց ստեղ դիմանկար է, ոչ թե բոյից- բոյ: Չնայած նման չի, Արթուրը իրականում ավելի երիտասարդ տեսք ունի: մենակ ակնոցներն են նման:


Ես ճիշտն ասած մի քիչ քնահարամ եմ, լավ չընկալեցի նկարը  :Blush:  բայց մեկ ա, Արթուրը նե՜նց բոյով ա  :Jpit:  ու չի ասում ինչ ա երել, որ տենց բոյովացել ա  :Beee:   :Cry:   :Not I:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթ, իսկապես նման չի Արթուրին: Էս Արթուրը նե՜նց բոյով ա, նե՜նց բոյով ա: Որ գաս Երևան, ձեն հանի ես ու դու Արթուրի երկու կողում կանգնենք նկարվենք


Բոյի մասին լեգենդները գիտեմ :LOL: ,եղավ, որ գամ հատուկ բոյովներով  կնկարվենք, համ էլ իրան մի հատ ֆոտո կանեմ, եթե բոյս հասնի, որ մյուս անգամ նկարելուց նման նկարեմ:  :Jpit:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Ես ճիշտն ասած մի քիչ քնահարամ եմ, լավ չընկալեցի նկարը  բայց մեկ ա, Արթուրը նե՜նց բոյով ա  ու չի ասում ինչ ա երել, որ տենց բոյովացել ա


գազար ա երեւի շատ կերել, մեկ էլ տուռնիկ ընկնելն ա բոյովացնում:

----------

ԿԳԴ (25.03.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Դե գնացեք մտածեք, :Tongue:  էս մեկին վաբշե չեք ճանաչի,  :LOL:  ես էլ չեմ ճանաչում....

----------

Ambrosine (25.03.2010), Ariadna (29.04.2010), CactuSoul (25.03.2010), Chuk (25.03.2010), Jarre (15.04.2010), javaharut (26.03.2010), Kuk (25.03.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), Norton (25.03.2010), Rammer (25.03.2010), Ungrateful (25.03.2010), Yeghoyan (25.03.2010), Yevuk (26.03.2010), Աբելյան (25.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (25.03.2010), Դատարկություն (25.03.2010), Լուսաբեր (25.03.2010), Հայկօ (25.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (25.03.2010), Տրիբուն (26.03.2010), Ֆոտոն (26.03.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե գնացեք մտածեք, էս մեկին վաբշե չեք ճանաչի,  ես էլ չեմ ճանաչում....


Իիի, ինչու՞ ես էսքան նորմալ նկարել :Beee: 
Բա ու՞ր է հեռախոսահամարների գիրքը :Think: :

----------

ԿԳԴ (25.03.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Դե գնացեք մտածեք, էս մեկին վաբշե չեք ճանաչի,  ես էլ չեմ ճանաչում....


Ռամմեռն ա  :Smile:  Այ էս մեկը հաջող ա ստացվել:

----------

ԿԳԴ (25.03.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Jarr-ն ա   Չուկ բա դու ու՞մ էիր ասում...


 :Shok:  Սաթ, ախր հեչ նման չի, է։  :Xeloq:  Ոչ մի բանով։ Կյանքում գլխի չէի ընկնի, եթե չասեիր։ Դեմքի ձևը հատկապես լրիվ ուրիշ ա։ Ժառինը կլորավուն ա, իսկ դու երկարավուն ես նկարել։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես առաջին հայացքից Տիգրան Կարապետիչին նմանեցրի։  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (15.04.2010), ԿԳԴ (25.03.2010), Մանուլ (25.03.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Իիի, ինչու՞ ես էսքան նորմալ նկարել
> Բա ու՞ր է հեռախոսահամարների գիրքը:


Բա պետքա աննորմալ նկարեի, :Angry2:  ես էլ գիտեմ դժվար առաջադրանք եմ տվել ձեզ, փաստորեն Ռամեռին ճանաչեցիք :Xeloq: , իսկ հեռախոսահամարների  գիրքը երևի պռակատով մեկինա տվել  :Jpit:

----------

Rammer (25.03.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բա պետքա աննորմալ նկարեի, ես էլ գիտեմ դժվար առաջադրանք եմ տվել ձեզ, փաստորեն Ռամեռին ճանաչեցիք, իսկ հեռախոսահամարների  գիրքը երևի պռակատով մեկինա տվել


Հա, պիտի պոզերով նկարեիր, ոսկի ատամներով ու քիթը հեռախոսահամարների գրքի մեջ:
Սաթ, մինչ ինքը էս աշխատանքդ կտեսնի, տես ինչ ես անում, համարդ փոխի :LOL:

----------

Rammer (25.03.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Հա, պիտի պոզերով նկարեիր, ոսկի ատամներով ու քիթը հեռախոսահամարների գրքի մեջ:
> Սաթ, մինչ ինքը էս աշխատանքդ կտեսնի, տես ինչ ես անում, համարդ փոխի


Ըհը, ևս մեկ ծաղրանկարի թեմա, Ռամեռին չասեք իմ չար մտքերի մասին  :Jpit:  էսօրվանից համարս էլ չի գործելու :LOL:

----------

Rammer (25.03.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Դե գնացեք մտածեք, էս մեկին վաբշե չեք ճանաչի,  ես էլ չեմ ճանաչում....


Շատ նման ա  :Hands Up:  Տոշնիյա... :Good: 
Անչափ շնորհակալ եմ :Smile: 

Աստղը բայց ճիշտ ա ասում, որոշ էլեմենտներ կարելի ա ավելցնել... :LOL:

----------

ԿԳԴ (25.03.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ըհը, ևս մեկ ծաղրանկարի թեմա, Ռամեռին չասեք իմ չար մտքերի մասին  էսօրվանից համարս էլ չի գործելու


Արդեն ուշ աաաաա...Մասոնների համար չգործող համար չկա  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (25.03.2010), ԿԳԴ (25.03.2010), Նարե (25.03.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

Սաթուշ աչքերը ոնցոր բռակ լինի :Jpit:  մեկը ավելի ներքևա ստացվել, այսինքն մեկը փակոտա, մյուսը բաց: հա մեկ էլ ինքը ռեալում շաաատ ավելի սիրունա:

----------

Kuk (25.03.2010), Rammer (25.03.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Շատ նման ա  Տոշնիյա...
> Անչափ շնորհակալ եմ
> 
> Աստղը բայց ճիշտ ա ասում, որոշ էլեմենտներ կարելի ա ավելցնել...


Խնդրեմ Ռամեռ ջան:  :Smile: Աստղի ցանկությունը էսօր կկատարեմ, բոլոր էլեմենտները կավելացնեմ  :Jpit: 




> Արդեն ուշ աաաաա...Մասոնների համար չգործող համար չկա


 ::}:

----------

Ambrosine (25.03.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթուշ աչքերը ոնցոր բռակ լինի մեկը ավելի ներքևա ստացվել, այսինքն մեկը փակոտա, մյուսը բաց: հա մեկ էլ ինքը ռեալում շաաատ ավելի սիրունա:


Որ անկեղծ լինեմ լուսանկարի մեջ էլ էր բռակ  :Jpit:  ռեալում Ռամեռին չեմ տեսել, բայց որ տենամ խոստանում եմ Բռեդ Պիտից սիրուն նկարեմ...  :Jpit:

----------

Enigmatic (26.03.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Որ անկեղծ լինեմ լուսանկարի մեջ էլ էր բռակ  ռեալում Ռամեռին չեմ տեսել, բայց որ տենամ խոստանում եմ Բռեդ Պիտից սիրուն նկարեմ...


Դիլիջանի նկարներից էր :Think:

----------


## Rammer

> Որ անկեղծ լինեմ լուսանկարի մեջ էլ էր բռակ  ռեալում Ռամեռին չեմ տեսել, բայց որ տենամ խոստանում եմ Բռեդ Պիտից սիրուն նկարեմ...


Բա ոնց անենք մի բան անենք?  :LOL:  Ինձ կա ռազ տենց նկարա պետք

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Բա ոնց անենք մի բան անենք?  Ինձ կա ռազ տենց նկարա պետք


Շուտով, «Դար» ակումբի ուղիղ եթերում, խոստանում եմ համ Բրեդ պիտից սիրուն լինես, համ էլ քեզնից  :Jpit:

----------


## Rammer

> Շուտով, «Դար» ակումբի ուղիղ եթերում, խոստանում եմ համ Բրեդ պիտից սիրուն լինես, համ էլ քեզնից


Հա? Դզեց...լավ դե ուրեմն մի հա օյաղ նկար հեսա կդնեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շուտով, «Դար» ակումբի ուղիղ եթերում, խոստանում եմ համ Բրեդ պիտից սիրուն լինես, համ էլ քեզնից


Բայց Ռամմեռը Ռաուլին հեչ նման չի :Xeloq:

----------

davidus (25.03.2010), VisTolog (25.03.2010)

----------


## Երկնային

> Սաթ, իսկապես նման չի Արթուրին: Էս Արթուրը նե՜նց բոյով ա, նե՜նց բոյով ա: Որ գաս Երևան, ձեն հանի ես ու դու Արթուրի երկու կողում կանգնենք նկարվենք


_մի բան չանեմ, սաղդ միանգամից ուզեցիք   Արթի հետ նկարվելու համար ինձնից գրավոր թույլտվություն պետք ա ստանաք 

իմ կարքիքով էլ նման չի ստացվել_  :Blush:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Տեսնես ո՞վա Ռամեռի հերթական զոհը  :Think:   :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (26.03.2010), CactuSoul (26.03.2010), davidus (25.03.2010), Enigmatic (26.03.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), Norton (25.03.2010), Rammer (25.03.2010), Ungrateful (26.03.2010), VisTolog (26.03.2010), Yeghoyan (25.03.2010), yerevanci (26.03.2010), Yevuk (26.03.2010), Աբելյան (26.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (26.03.2010), Դատարկություն (25.03.2010), Լեո (18.05.2010), Հայկօ (26.03.2010), Մանուլ (26.03.2010), Նաիրուհի (01.09.2010), Նարե (26.03.2010), Ֆոտոն (26.03.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Տեսնես ո՞վա Ռամեռի հերթական զոհը


Նման ա Կարապետիչը: :Hands Up:

----------

Rammer (27.03.2010), yerevanci (26.03.2010), Լեո (18.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (26.03.2010), Ֆոտոն (26.03.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Տեսնես ո՞վա Ռամեռի հերթական զոհը


աաա, տապչաները  :LOL:

----------

Rammer (27.03.2010), VisTolog (26.03.2010), yerevanci (26.03.2010), ԿԳԴ (26.03.2010), Հայկօ (26.03.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Երբ ակումբում քնում են գիշերային պահակները, ներս են մտնում բարեհոկիները :Scare:  :Goblin: Վիի՜իստ, պայոոոոոոոո՜մ....

----------

Ambrosine (26.03.2010), CactuSoul (27.03.2010), Chuk (27.03.2010), cold skin (27.03.2010), davidus (27.03.2010), einnA (22.10.2010), Enigmatic (26.03.2010), Farfalla (27.03.2010), helium (26.03.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), Norton (27.03.2010), Rammer (27.03.2010), Rammstein (26.03.2010), Ungrateful (26.03.2010), VisTolog (26.03.2010), yerevanci (20.05.2010), Yevuk (27.03.2010), Աբելյան (27.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (26.03.2010), Երկնային (18.05.2010), Լեո (26.03.2010), Մանուլ (26.03.2010), Նաիրուհի (01.09.2010), Նարե (26.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (28.03.2010), Ֆոտոն (27.03.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Երբ ակումբում քնում են գիշերային պահակները, ներս են մտնում բարեհոկիներըՎիի՜իստ, պայոոոոոոոո՜մ....


 Տենաս ինչ երազ եմ տեսնում  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Տենաս ինչ երազ եմ տեսնում


Երազդ դաժե մենք ենք օնլայն տեսնում :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (27.03.2010), VisTolog (26.03.2010), Yevuk (27.03.2010), ԿԳԴ (26.03.2010), Հայկօ (27.03.2010), Նաիրուհի (01.09.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Տենաս ինչ երազ եմ տեսնում


 Դու ես?  :Shok: 
Իսկ ինձ թվում ա Ռուֆուսն ա, երազին Վելվետին ա տեսնում  :Love:  Իսկ Հոկին ոնց որ Մեղապարտը լինի  :Dntknw:

----------

yerevanci (20.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (27.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (28.03.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Երբ ակումբում քնում են գիշերային պահակները, ներս են մտնում բարեհոկիներըՎիի՜իստ, պայոոոոոոոո՜մ....


«ԴԱՐ ԱԿՈւՄԲ» չի, «ԴԱՐ ԱԿՈ*Ւ*ՄԲ» ա…  :Beee: 
 :Wink:

----------

ԿԳԴ (27.03.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Նո քոմենթ.... Կետիկ...  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (18.05.2010), Agni (18.05.2010), Ambrosine (18.05.2010), Ariadna (18.05.2010), CactuSoul (18.05.2010), Chuk (18.05.2010), cold skin (18.05.2010), davidus (18.05.2010), einnA (22.10.2010), Enigmatic (18.05.2010), Farfalla (18.05.2010), helium (18.05.2010), Kuk (18.05.2010), Lord (18.05.2010), murmushka (18.05.2010), My World My Space (18.05.2010), NetX (18.05.2010), Norton (18.05.2010), Rammstein (21.05.2010), Skeptic (18.05.2010), SSS (18.05.2010), Tig (18.05.2010), Ungrateful (18.05.2010), VisTolog (18.05.2010), Yellow Raven (19.05.2010), yerevanci (20.05.2010), Yevuk (18.05.2010), _Հրաչ_ (18.05.2010), Աբելյան (18.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (18.05.2010), Դատարկություն (18.05.2010), երեքնուկ (02.06.2010), Երկնային (18.05.2010), Երվանդ (18.05.2010), Ժունդիայի (18.05.2010), Ինչուիկ (18.05.2010), Լեո (18.05.2010), Լուսաբեր (18.05.2010), Հայկօ (18.05.2010), Մանուլ (18.05.2010), Նաիրուհի (01.09.2010), ՆանՍ (02.07.2010), Նարե (18.05.2010), Շինարար (18.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Նո քոմենթ.... Կետիկ...


Վերջնա  :LOL:  :Hands Up: 

Բգոյի հայացքը ինչպես միշտ սբանումա  :LOL: 

Ինքնա չէ՞ :Think:

----------

ԿԳԴ (18.05.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Վերջնա 
> 
> Բգոյի հայացքը ինչպես միշտ սբանումա 
> 
> Ինքնա չէ՞


 Էս անգամ Բգոն չի, Երոնա... :LOL:

----------


## Ungrateful

Դզեեեց  :LOL: 
 :LOL:

----------

ԿԳԴ (18.05.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Հայկոյի հաղթանակի օրն ա:  :LOL:   :Jpit:

----------

VisTolog (18.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (18.05.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Նո քոմենթ.... Կետիկ...


Մաաաաաաաաահ  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

ԿԳԴ (18.05.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Նո քոմենթ.... Կետիկ...


Աաաաա :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

ԿԳԴ (18.05.2010)

----------


## Երկնային

> Աաաաա


_ինչ մի ծիխարի նայում եք էէէէ, որ հետո նկարեք էլի գցեք ակումբ_

----------

Ungrateful (18.05.2010), Աբելյան (18.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (18.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Վայ քո արա, ես էլ կուզեի պատուհանից նայել  :Jpit: 
Վերջն ա  :Smile:

----------

ԿԳԴ (18.05.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Նո քոմենթ.... Կետիկ...


Հայկո՜...  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Սաթ, մարդասպան :Angry2:

----------

ԿԳԴ (18.05.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Հայկի սրտիկներով մայկա՜ն  :LOL:  բա հայացքը  :Jpit:  Էտ ինչի՞ն կամ որտեղին ես նայում Հայկ  :Unsure: 
Շատ լավն էր ընդհանուր Սաթ  :Good:   :LOL:

----------

ԿԳԴ (18.05.2010)

----------


## davidus

Ճիշտ եմ նկատել, որ լացում ա??? բայց ինչի????  :LOL:

----------

ԿԳԴ (18.05.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Ճիշտ եմ նկատել, որ լացում ա??? բայց ինչի????


Բա կապված վիճակում ա, ոնց չլացի?  :LOL: 

Սաթ, շատ լավն ա՜  :Smile:

----------

ԿԳԴ (18.05.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Նո քոմենթ.... Կետիկ...


Բա մեջքով կանգնածն ո՞վա… :Think: 

 :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բա մեջքով կանգնածն ո՞վա…


Դահիճը :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (18.05.2010), Kuk (18.05.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), matlev (18.05.2010), Tig (18.05.2010), Երկնային (18.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (18.05.2010), Հայկօ (18.05.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Դահիճը


Ինչ էլ օրիգինալ անուն ունի մեռածը… :LOL:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Հայկո՜... 
> Սաթ, մարդասպան


 :LOL: Մարդասպանը ես ե՞մ, թե Դահիճը 
 Հայկոն դեռ երկար ժամանակ ակումբ չի մտնի.... :Jpit: 






> Ճիշտ եմ նկատել, որ լացում ա??? բայց ինչի????


Դու էլ իրա  տեղը լինեիր կլացեիր, ճիշտ ես նկատել՝ աղեկտուր լացումա:  :Jpit: 




> Վայ քո արա, ես էլ կուզեի պատուհանից նայել 
> Վերջն ա


 Չուկ դու էլ վարագույրի հետևն ես էլի :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հայկի սրտիկներով մայկա՜ն  բա հայացքը  Էտ ինչի՞ն կամ որտեղին ես նայում Հայկ


Որ ասեմ ջինսի վրի գրածին, կհավատա՞ս :Tongue: 



> Բա մեջքով կանգնածն ո՞վա…


Կյանքս ա: :Love:  Բայց մյուս անգամ ինքը թքելու ա: :Goblin: 

Սաթ ջան, շատ լավն ա, բայց մի քանի հատ բողոքներ ունեմ: :Blush: 
1. Ես էդ օրը սրտիկներով մայկա չէի հագել, ոչ էլ սրտերով կանաչ շորտիկ: Ես խալաթով էի:
2. Սենյակում մի հատ կլոր փափուկ անկողին էր, ոչ թե կոշտ աթոռ:
3. Սենյակում մութ էր (լույս վառելը ինձ արգելված էր):
4. Դահիճը սև լիֆ ուներ հագին:
5. Երոն ու Կուկը ոչ թե նայում էին, այլ լսում էին (ոչ իրանց ցանկությամբ):
6. Չուկը զանավեսկի հետևում չէր:

----------

Tig (19.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (18.05.2010), Միքո (18.05.2010), Նարե (18.05.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> 1. Ես էդ օրը սրտիկներով մայկա չէի հագել, ոչ էլ սրտերով կանաչ շորտիկ: Ես խալաթով էի:
> 2. Սենյակում մի հատ կլոր փափուկ անկողին էր, ոչ թե կոշտ աթոռ:
> 3. Սենյակում մութ էր (լույս վառելը ինձ արգելված էր):
> 4. Դահիճը սև լիֆ ուներ հագին:
> 5. Երոն ու Կուկը ոչ թե նայում էին, այլ լսում էին (ոչ իրանց ցանկությամբ):
> 6. Չուկը զանավեսկի հետևում չէր:



 :Scare: 

Հայկո ՍՏՈ՜Պ: ՍՏՈ՜Պ, չշարունակես, էլ ոչ մի բան չպատմե՜ս, աաաաաաաա՜, ազատիր մեզ յոթերորդ, ութերորդ ու մնացած բոլոր կետերից  :Scare:  :LOL: :







Հետո կպատմես  :LOL: :

----------

Ambrosine (18.05.2010), Enigmatic (18.05.2010), Kuk (18.05.2010), matlev (18.05.2010), Ungrateful (18.05.2010), VisTolog (18.05.2010), Yevuk (18.05.2010), Արևածագ (19.05.2010), Երկնային (18.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (18.05.2010), Ձայնալար (19.05.2010), Միքո (18.05.2010), Նաիրուհի (01.09.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Որ ասեմ ջինսի վրի գրածին, կհավատա՞ս
> 
> Կյանքս ա: Բայց մյուս անգամ ինքը թքելու ա:
> 
> Սաթ ջան, շատ լավն ա, բայց մի քանի հատ բողոքներ ունեմ:
> 1. Ես էդ օրը սրտիկներով մայկա չէի հագել, ոչ էլ սրտերով կանաչ շորտիկ: Ես խալաթով էի:
> 2. Սենյակում մի հատ կլոր փափուկ անկողին էր, ոչ թե կոշտ աթոռ:
> 3. Սենյակում մութ էր (լույս վառելը ինձ արգելված էր):
> 4. Դահիճը սև լիֆ ուներ հագին:
> ...


Աաաա :LOL:  Հայկո ջան, առաջին կետիդ եթե չհավատան, կասես ապացույցներ ներկայացնեմ :LOL:  Երրորդ կետի պահով. ո՞նց թե արգելված էր :Shok:  ՀԻնգերերդի պահով առարկություններ ունեմ. սուտ հերյուրանքներ ա, մենք չենք լսել, մենք երաժշտություն էինք լսում, ավելի հաճելի էր :Pardon:  :LOL:

----------

ԿԳԴ (18.05.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Երրորդ կետի պահով. ո՞նց թե արգելված էր


Դահիճն էր արգելել, վըյհ  :LOL: 
Ինչ էլ անունը իրավաբանորեն ամրագրեցինք՝ Դահիճ :LOL:

----------

Աբելյան (18.05.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթ ջան, շատ լավն ա, բայց մի քանի հատ բողոքներ ունեմ:
> 1. Ես էդ օրը սրտիկներով մայկա չէի հագել, ոչ էլ սրտերով կանաչ շորտիկ: Ես խալաթով էի:
> 2. Սենյակում մի հատ կլոր փափուկ անկողին էր, ոչ թե կոշտ աթոռ:
> 3. Սենյակում մութ էր (լույս վառելը ինձ արգելված էր):
> 4. Դահիճը սև լիֆ ուներ հագին:
> 5. Երոն ու Կուկը ոչ թե նայում էին, այլ լսում էին (ոչ իրանց ցանկությամբ):
> 6. Չուկը զանավեսկի հետևում չէր:


Կներես Կետիկ ջան, :Blush:  այ եթե մի քիչ շուտ էիր էս կարևորագույն կետերի մասին ասել, ես սենց մեծ, ճակատագրական սխալ թույլ չէի տա, :Think:  բայց այնուամենայնիվ գումարելիների տեղափոխությունից գումարը նույննա մնում, նենց որ կարևորը երևույթնա, տոնը, հաղթանակի օրը: Կեցցե՜ մայիսը:  :Jpit:

----------

Աբելյան (18.05.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Առաջինը լինի, վերջինը չլինի  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (18.05.2010), Ambrosine (18.05.2010), Tig (19.05.2010), Աբելյան (18.05.2010), Երկնային (18.05.2010), Ձայնալար (19.05.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Առաջինը լինի, վերջինը չլինի :


Մյուս տարի էլ հաղթանակների ամիս կա :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Yevuk (18.05.2010), Աբելյան (18.05.2010), Երկնային (18.05.2010), Նարե (18.05.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հայկո ՍՏՈ՜Պ: ՍՏՈ՜Պ, չշարունակես, էլ ոչ մի բան չպատմե՜ս, աաաաաաաա՜, ազատիր մեզ յոթերորդ, ութերորդ ու մնացած բոլոր կետերից :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Հետո կպատմես :


Բայց էլ բան չեմ հիշում, որ հետո պատմեմ: :Pardon:

----------


## Kuk

> Մյուս տարի էլ հաղթանակների ամիս կա


Անեկդոտ հիշեցի:
Երեք ընկերուհի զրուցում են.
-Ես ու մարդս շաբաթը մի անգամ ենք հաղթում :Sad: 
-Էդ հլը լավ ա. ես ու մարդս ամիսը մի անգամ ենք հաղթում :Cray: 
-Իսկ մենք տարին մի անգամ :Jpit: 
-Բա ինչի՞ տենց ուրախ :Huh: 
-Էսօր էդ օրն ա :Yahoo:

----------

*e}|{uka* (18.05.2010), Ambrosine (18.05.2010), davidus (18.05.2010), matlev (18.05.2010), Ungrateful (18.05.2010), Yevuk (18.05.2010), Արևածագ (19.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (18.05.2010), Երկնային (18.05.2010), Ժունդիայի (18.05.2010), Ինչուիկ (19.05.2010), Հայկօ (18.05.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Մյուս տարի էլ հաղթանակների ամիս կա


Սեպտեմբերին անկախության օրն ա: :Blush:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Որ ասեմ ջինսի վրի գրածին, կհավատա՞ս


Խի չեմ հավատա Հայկ, ես արդեն չգիտեմ ումից ինչ սպասեմ  ::}:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Սեպտեմբերին անկախության օրն ա:


Սեպտեմբերի անկախությունը իմ ծնունդի օրն ա, քեզ ուրիշ ամիս գտի հաղթանակների համար:  :Beee:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Սեպտեմբերի անկախությունը իմ ծնունդի օրն ա, քեզ ուրիշ ամիս գտի հաղթանակների համար:


Օգոստոսի 23-ը անկախության հռչակագրի օրն ա: :Blush:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Խի չեմ հավատա Հայկ, ես արդեն չգիտեմ ումից ինչ սպասեմ


Էէէ, բա ես տենց տղա ե՞մ: :Blush:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Օգոստոսի 23-ը անկախության հռչակագրի օրն ա:


Դե վսյո, ուրեմն օգոստոսի 23:  :Jpit:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Katka  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (28.06.2010), Ambrosine (28.06.2010), cold skin (30.06.2010), Dayana (28.06.2010), Norton (28.06.2010), SSS (29.06.2010), Yevuk (28.06.2010), Աբելյան (02.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (28.06.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Katka


Ամա՜ն, էս ե՞ս եմ… Սիրուն ա՜ :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

իիի, նման չի  :Sad:  Ոչ խուճուճ ա, ոչ չարաճճի, ոչ էլ Յոժի ու Կակտուսիկի հետ հարբած  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (28.06.2010), CactuSoul (28.06.2010), Katka (28.06.2010), VisTolog (28.06.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

> Katka


Շատ լավ ա ստացվել, բայց Katka-յի մազերը խուճուճ չէի՞ն:  :Think:

----------


## Katka

> իիի, նման չի  Ոչ խուճուճ ա, ոչ չարաճճի, ոչ էլ Յոժի ու Կակտուսիկի հետ հարբած


ԿԳԴ-ն չի նկարողը :LOL: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:38 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:38 ----------




> Շատ լավ ա ստացվել, բայց Katka-յի մազերը խուճուճ չէի՞ն:


Դե ստեղծագործողը ոնց տեսնում է էլի: :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Katka


Հուու  :Blush:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Վայ կներեք սխալ նկար էի դրել, իրա հին ժամանակվա նկարից էի օգտվել  :Tongue:   :Jpit:  Այ էս մեկը ոնց որ ինքնա.... :Blush:

----------

*e}|{uka* (28.06.2010), Ambrosine (28.06.2010), Ariadna (29.06.2010), Chuk (28.06.2010), cold skin (30.06.2010), davidus (29.06.2010), Dayana (28.06.2010), Kuk (29.06.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), murmushka (02.07.2010), Norton (28.06.2010), SSS (29.06.2010), Yeghoyan (29.06.2010), Yevuk (28.06.2010), Աբելյան (02.07.2010), Ժունդիայի (28.06.2010), Հայկօ (28.06.2010), Մանուլ (05.07.2010), Նաիրուհի (01.09.2010), Նարե (29.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (28.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (29.06.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Katka


Էս առաջին փորձն ա. դեռ բարի ա  :LOL:

----------

Katka (28.06.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Վայ կներեք սխալ նկար էի դրել, իրա հին ժամանակվա նկարից էի օգտվել   Այ էս մեկը ոնց որ ինքնա....


աաա  :Jpit:  այ էս լրիվ ինքն ա  :Jpit:   :Yahoo:  սպասիբ Սաթ ջան  :Kiss:

----------

Katka (28.06.2010), ԿԳԴ (28.06.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Կած, հիմա ո՞վ ա խմածը:  :LOL:

----------


## Katka

> Վայ կներեք սխալ նկար էի դրել, իրա հին ժամանակվա նկարից էի օգտվել   Այ էս մեկը ոնց որ ինքնա....


Էն առաջին աղջկա համարը կտաք :LOL: 
Մյուս անգամ որոշել եմ սանդրված գամ: :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Վայ կներեք սխալ նկար էի դրել, իրա հին ժամանակվա նկարից էի օգտվել   Այ էս մեկը ոնց որ ինքնա....


Ուհու  :Yes:

----------


## Katka

> Կած, հիմա ո՞վ ա խմածը:


ԿԳԴ-ն :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (28.06.2010), CactuSoul (28.06.2010), ԿԳԴ (29.06.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վայ կներեք սխալ նկար էի դրել, իրա հին ժամանակվա նկարից էի օգտվել   Այ էս մեկը ոնց որ ինքնա....


Խոսքս չհասցրի ավարտեմ, դեմքի արտահայտությունը կտրուկ դարձրեց մարդասպանի ու խեղճ աղջկան հլը ինչ օրը գցեց  :Jpit:

----------


## Katka

> Ուհու


Ի, ես էն առաջինն եմ :LOL:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Էս առաջին փորձն ա. դեռ բարի ա


Դեռ հրեշտագ եմ  :Jpit:  




> աաա  այ էս լրիվ ինքն ա   սպասիբ Սաթ ջան


Բայց առաջին նկարն էլ հատուկ էր դրված, պատմություն ունի էդ նկարը  :Tongue: 






> Էն առաջին աղջկա համարը կտաք
> Մյուս անգամ որոշել եմ սանդրված գամ:


Սանրը կկոտրվի... :Blush:

----------

Katka (28.06.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Վերջերս Մոսկվայի գազանանոցից գողացել են Լոշտակ անունով փղին, :Shok:  ականատեսների պատմածով կասկածյալին վերջին անգամ տեսել են օդում սլանալիս, նրա գլխին կար գլխարկ՝ կանաչ դեղին գծերով, Դ.Գ. ֆիրմային շրջազգեստ, կասկածյալը ուներ տարօրինադ դեմք և կաապույտ գզգզված մազեր:  :Think:  Գտնողին խոստանում ենք դրամական պարգև ,1000 դրամ  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (29.06.2010), Agni (29.06.2010), Ambrosine (30.06.2010), Ariadna (02.07.2010), Chuk (30.06.2010), cold skin (30.06.2010), davidus (29.06.2010), Dayana (29.06.2010), einnA (22.10.2010), Gayl (02.07.2010), Katka (30.06.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), matlev (29.06.2010), Monk (30.06.2010), Tig (30.06.2010), Ungrateful (30.06.2010), Yeghoyan (03.07.2010), Yevuk (29.06.2010), Արևածագ (30.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (29.06.2010), Դատարկություն (30.06.2010), Դարք (30.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (29.06.2010), Ինչուիկ (29.06.2010), Լեո (29.06.2010), Կաթիլ (31.08.2010), Հայկօ (29.06.2010), Մանուլ (05.07.2010), ՆանՍ (30.06.2010), Նարե (29.06.2010), Շինարար (30.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (29.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (30.06.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Վերջերս Մոսկվայի գազանանոցից գողացել են Լոշտակ անունով փղին, ականատեսների պատմածով կասկածյալին վերջին անգամ տեսել են օդում սլանալիս, նրա գլխին կար գլխարկ՝ կանաչ դեղին գծերով, Դ.Գ. ֆիրմային շրջազգեստ, կասկածյալը ուներ տարօրինադ դեմք և կաապույտ գզգզված մազեր:  Գտնողին խոստանում ենք դրամական պարգև ,1000 դրամ


աաաա, Սաթ, էս ինչ լաաաավն ա  :Jpit:  Իմ պատկերացրածից մի քանի գլուխ ավելի  :Jpit:  Փիղս  :Love:  Ես գիտեի, որ Աստղն ինձ համար Մոսկվայից Փիղ ա նվեր բերելու  :Love:

----------

ԿԳԴ (29.06.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> աաաա, Սաթ, էս ինչ լաաաավն ա  Իմ պատկերացրածից մի քանի գլուխ ավելի  Փիղս  Ես գիտեի, որ Աստղն ինձ համար Մոսկվայից Փիղ ա նվեր բերելու


Դայ դե հենց 1000 դրամի կարիք ունենաս Աստղին կմատնես  :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ դե հենց 1000 դրամի կարիք ունենաս Աստղին կմատնես


Ես Աստղին սկի 1000 փղով չեմ մատնի  :Beee:  Անա մոյ դռուգ  :Sad:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Խեղճ փիղ :Cray: հլը չգիտի գլխի գալիքը:  :LOL:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ես Աստղին սկի 1000 փղով չեմ մատնի  Անա մոյ դռուգ


1600 դրամ  :Think: 




> Խեղճ փիղհլը չգիտի գլխի գալիքը:


 Բայց արդեն հասկացելա, որ դիմացինը վտանգավոր խիշնիկա  :Crazy:

----------


## matlev

Աաաա, ես էլ միամիտի պես, երբ Աստղը Մոսկվայում էր, հարցնում էի բա փղիկին մաքսատնով ո՞նց ես անցկացնելու:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (30.06.2010), ԿԳԴ (30.06.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> 1600 դրամ


Սաթ, չնայած սադրում ես, որ թեմայումդ օֆտոպեմ ու ինձ տուգանես, բայց ասեմ, ես ոչ մի գումարով իմ ընկերներին չեմ մատնում  :Sad:   :Sad:  ու ինձ մի նեղացրու, թե չէ հրեն, Փիղն Աստղի մոտ...  :Sad:

----------

Ambrosine (30.06.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վերջերս Մոսկվայի գազանանոցից գողացել են Լոշտակ անունով փղին, ականատեսների պատմածով կասկածյալին վերջին անգամ տեսել են օդում սլանալիս, նրա գլխին կար գլխարկ՝ կանաչ դեղին գծերով, Դ.Գ. ֆիրմային շրջազգեստ, կասկածյալը ուներ տարօրինադ դեմք և կաապույտ գզգզված մազեր:  Գտնողին խոստանում ենք դրամական պարգև ,1000 դրամ


Սաաաաաաաաաաաաթ, էս ի՜նչ նման ա  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Ֆուտբոլից հետո շատ բարձր տրամադրություն ունեի, հիմա վաբշե քունս փախավ  :LOL: 
Էս փղին խաբել էի, թե տանում եմ կեսիդ մոտ  :LOL:  Փղի դեմքի արտահայտությու՜նը...  :Jpit:  Էն պահն ես բռնացրել, երբ արդեն տեղեկացել էր, թե ով ա իր կեսը  :LOL: 

*Դայ*  :Friends:

----------

ԿԳԴ (30.06.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Սաաաաաաաաաաաաթ, էս ի՜նչ նման ա  Ֆուտբոլից հետո շատ բարձր տրամադրություն ունեի, հիմա վաբշե քունս փախավ 
> Էս փղին խաբել էի, թե տանում եմ կեսիդ մոտ  Փղի դեմքի արտահայտությու՜նը...  Էն պահն ես բռնացրել, երբ արդեն տեղեկացել էր*, թե ով ա իր կեսը* 
> 
> *Դայ*


Մենք նույն մարդու մասին ե՞նք մտածում, Աստը՞ղ:  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (30.06.2010), ԿԳԴ (30.06.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Որքան էլ jundiai -ն Բրազիլիաներում ապրի, միևնույն է նա մնում է հայ,  :Jpit:  այդ են վկայում նրա ծիձագ կոշիկներն ու եռագույն փողկապը:  :Zagar:  :Beee:

----------

*e}|{uka* (02.07.2010), Agni (02.07.2010), Ambrosine (01.07.2010), Ariadna (02.07.2010), CactuSoul (01.07.2010), Chuk (01.07.2010), cold skin (01.07.2010), davidus (01.07.2010), einnA (22.10.2010), Farfalla (02.07.2010), Gayl (02.07.2010), kyahi (01.07.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), murmushka (02.07.2010), My World My Space (02.07.2010), Norton (02.07.2010), Rammstein (02.07.2010), VisTolog (01.07.2010), Yeghoyan (01.07.2010), Yellow Raven (01.07.2010), Yevuk (02.07.2010), Արևածագ (02.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (02.07.2010), Դատարկություն (01.07.2010), Ժունդիայի (01.07.2010), Ինչուիկ (02.07.2010), Կաթիլ (31.08.2010), Ձայնալար (01.07.2010), Մանուլ (05.07.2010), Նաիրուհի (01.09.2010), ՆանՍ (02.07.2010), Նարե (02.07.2010), Շինարար (01.07.2010), Ուլուանա (02.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.07.2010)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Կոշիկներս ոչ թե ձիծակ են, այլ 44 համարի, սուլթան մակնիշի նազիր-վեզիր :LOL: 
Սաթ ջա՜ն տոչնի ես եմ՝ լայնաճակատ: :Blush: 
Ոչ միայն փողկապս ու շորտիկ-նասկի կոմբինացիան ա հայկականություն այլև ծնկիս պահը: Սբանում ա՝ Սիսն ու Մասիսը :Jpit: : 

Ամենա բոցն էն ա, որ ռոմանտիկ հայացքով եմ ու մեկ էլ իջնում ես՝ քյառթու նասկի-կոշիգներով: Օրագիրդ բեր, քեզ մի հատ 5 ու խաչ դնեմ: :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (01.07.2010), kyahi (01.07.2010), VisTolog (01.07.2010), Yeghoyan (01.07.2010), Yevuk (02.07.2010), Արևածագ (02.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (02.07.2010), Դատարկություն (02.07.2010), Ինչուիկ (02.07.2010), Լեո (02.07.2010), ԿԳԴ (01.07.2010), ՆանՍ (02.07.2010), Ուլուանա (02.07.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Կոշիկներս ոչ թե ձիծակ են, այլ 44 համարի, սուլթան մակնիշի նազիր-վեզիր
> Սաթ ջա՜ն տոչնի ես եմ՝ լայնաճակատ:
> Ոչ միայն փողկապս ու շորտիկ-նասկի կոմբինացիան ա հայկականություն այլև ծնկիս պահը: Սբանում ա՝ Սիսն ու Մասիսը: 
> 
> Ամենա բոցն էն ա, որ ռոմանտիկ հայացքով եմ ու մեկ էլ իջնում ես՝ քյառթու նասկի-կոշիգներով: Օրագիրդ բեր, քեզ մի հատ 5 ու խաչ դնեմ:


Ինձ թևիդ "խաչով թզբեխն" ա դուր եկել  :LOL:   :Goxakan:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ժամադրություն Ֆաթիմա և Մուստաֆա խանումնեիր հետ.... :Love: 
 Բայց տղաները դեռ չգիտեն, թե ինչ է սպասվում իրենց... ::}:  :Shok:

----------

*e}|{uka* (02.07.2010), Agni (02.07.2010), Ambrosine (02.07.2010), Ariadna (02.07.2010), CactuSoul (03.07.2010), Chuk (02.07.2010), cold skin (02.07.2010), davidus (02.07.2010), Enigmatic (03.07.2010), Farfalla (02.07.2010), Gayl (02.07.2010), Jarre (25.07.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), matlev (02.07.2010), Monk (02.07.2010), murmushka (02.07.2010), Norton (02.07.2010), Rammstein (02.07.2010), Ungrateful (12.07.2010), Yeghoyan (02.07.2010), Yevuk (02.07.2010), Արևածագ (02.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (02.07.2010), Դատարկություն (02.07.2010), երեքնուկ (03.07.2010), Երկնային (03.07.2010), Երվանդ (02.07.2010), Ժունդիայի (02.07.2010), Ինչուիկ (03.07.2010), Ձայնալար (02.07.2010), Մաեստրո (12.12.2010), Մանուլ (06.07.2010), ՆանՍ (02.07.2010), Նարե (31.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (02.07.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Նույնիսկ արևն ա ծխում  :LOL: 
Կուկը Ֆաթիմաների սիրուց նենց ա հալվել, որ պօդտյաժկայով ա շորտիկը հագել  :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Էն ավտոմատովը ոնց որ Աստղը լինի :Shok: , հը՞ Աստղ, դու Մոսկվա էիր գնացե՞լ, ծակվիր հլը  :LOL: 
Արևը:  :Jpit:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ժամադրություն Ֆաթիմա և Մուստաֆա խանումնեիր հետ....
>  Բայց տղաները դեռ չգիտեն, թե ինչ է սպասվում իրենց...


 Աաաաաա :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: , Կուկի վիճակը :Jpit: , տռուսիկս դզեց բայց :LOL: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:18 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:17 ----------

Իմ շորտին սրտիկներ են, այսինքն ես հլը հույս ունեմ որ ինչ որ երանելի բան ա լինելու, իսկ Կուկինն արդեն գանգեր են , ջոգել ա որը որից հետոյա ներքևից մահանալով հելնում ա :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (01.09.2010), ՆանՍ (02.07.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Նույնիսկ արևն ա ծխում 
> Կուկը Ֆաթիմաների սիրուց նենց ա հալվել, որ պօդտյաժկայով ա շորտիկը հագել


Երվանդնա արևին սիգար տվել,Կուկն էլ մանրից հասկանումա գլխի գալիքը: :LOL: 




> Էն ավտոմատովը ոնց որ Աստղը լինի, հը՞ Աստղ, դու Մոսկվա էիր գնացե՞լ, ծակվիր հլը 
> Արևը:


  :Think:   Հնարավորա, բայց Աստղի շորի վրա Դ.Գ. գրած կլիներ  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (02.07.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էն ավտոմատովը ոնց որ Աստղը լինի, հը՞ Աստղ, դու Մոսկվա էիր գնացե՞լ, ծակվիր հլը 
> Արևը:


Ես էլ ասեցի՝ չեք ճանաչի  :Beee:  Սաթ, քեզ քանի անգամ եմ ասել՝ ծաղրանկարի, ոչ թե նկարի  :Angry2: 
Իսկ ինչի՞ ես հավատում, որ իրենք էին Անթալիա գնացել. Մոսկվայում էլ լիքը Ֆաթիմաներ կան  :LOL: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:23 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:21 ----------




> Հնարավորա, բայց Աստղի շորի վրա Դ.Գ. գրած կլիներ


Վա՞յ, էս դու ցրու՞մ էիր: Ես էլ միամիտի նման...  :Blush:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ես էլ ասեցի՝ չեք ճանաչի  Սաթ, քեզ քանի անգամ եմ ասել՝ ծաղրանկարի, ոչ թե նկարի 
> Իսկ ինչի՞ ես հավատում, որ իրենք էին Անթալիա գնացել. Մոսկվայում էլ լիքը Ֆաթիմաներ կան


Մոսկվայում արևը սիգար չէր ծխի:  :Angry2:  հլը շուրջ բոլորը նայի, Աստըղ, դու Կրեմլը տեսնում ե՞ս, հիմա հարց`  դու Ֆաթիմա՞ն ես, թե՞ Մուստաֆան: …Ճ

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Աաաաաա, Կուկի վիճակը, տռուսիկս դզեց բայց
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:18 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:17 ----------
> 
> Իմ շորտին սրտիկներ են, այսինքն ես հլը հույս ունեմ որ ինչ որ երանելի բան ա լինելու, իսկ Կուկինն արդեն գանգեր են , ջոգել ա որը որից հետոյա ներքևից մահանալով հելնում ա


 Հույսներդ կորցրեեեք տղեք, կատաղած են խանումները... :LOL: 




> Ես էլ ասեցի՝ չեք ճանաչի  Սաթ, քեզ քանի անգամ եմ ասել՝ ծաղրանկարի, ոչ թե նկարի 
> Իսկ ինչի՞ ես հավատում, որ իրենք էին Անթալիա գնացել. Մոսկվայում էլ լիքը Ֆաթիմաներ կան


 Դե ոնց ուզում եմ դեմքդ թաքցնեմ, մեկա  չի ստացվում, քիթդ մատնումա  :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

Բայց եթե պիտի սպանեն էն մեկի ձեռի պլեթը ինչի՞ համար ա ::}:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բայց եթե պիտի սպանեն էն մեկի ձեռի պլեթը ինչի՞ համար ա


Չերեզ մամատումբա են սպանելու, Եր  :Smile:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Բայց եթե պիտի սպանեն էն մեկի ձեռի պլեթը ինչի՞ համար ա


Դե երևի կպլետահարեն, հետո նոր կգնդակահարեն, դաժանա... :Cray:

----------


## Երվանդ

:LOL: , պլետով մամատումբա :Scare:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մոսկվայում արևը սիգար չէր ծխի:  հլը շուրջ բոլորը նայի, Աստըղ, դու Կրեմլը տեսնում ե՞ս, հիմա հարց`  դու Ֆաթիմա՞ն ես, թե՞ Մուստաֆան: …Ճ


Մոսկվայում էլ, Փարիզում էլ, Իզմիրում էլ Արևը կծխի, եթե ծխում ա  :Tongue: 
Նկարի մեջ Ռուբլյովկան ա՝ չեչենների մտնելուց հետո:
Ես Ալլահն եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Դե երևի կպլետահարեն, հետո նոր կգնդակահարեն, դաժանա...


 Կարողա չգնդակահարեն ֆսյո տկի :Love: , մինչև գնդակահարված չտեսնեմ չեմ հավատա :Jpit: , կարողա վախցնում են որ զգացողությունները ուժեղ ըլնի :LOL:

----------

ՆանՍ (02.07.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Դե երևի կպլետահարեն, հետո նոր կգնդակահարեն, դաժանա...


Սաթ, դու ես նկարել, երևին ո՞րն ա:Ճ
Երևի նրա համար ա, որ հեռավորության վրա հասկացվի, ով ա դաժանիկը մեջներից:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժամադրություն Ֆաթիմա և *Մուստաֆա խանում*նեիր հետ....


Չէի տեսել  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (02.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (02.07.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Աչքիս էն պլետովը տղայա  :Cray:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Աչքիս էն պլետովը տղայա


Էէէէ..մամատումբան փոզմիշ եղավ ...

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթ, դու ես նկարել, երևին ո՞րն ա:Ճ
> Երևի նրա համար ա, որ հեռավորության վրա հասկացվի, ով ա դաժանիկը մեջներից:


Դե ես հատված եմ նկարել, շարունակությունը խանումներն են որոշում  :LOL:  մեջնեիր դաժանիկն էլ առաջիցա գնում, կադրի մեջ չկա  ::}: 




> Աչքիս էն պլետովը տղայա


 Դուք կռահեցիք :LOL:  Մուստաֆանա...

----------


## Ուլուանա

jundiai–ն լավն ա։  :LOL:  «Սիս և Մասիս» ծնկները վերջն են։  :LOL:  Ոնց էլ նկատեց մարդը։ Սաթ, բայց էդ է՞լ ես հատուկ արել, թե՞ պատահաբար ա Սիս ու Մասիս ստացվել։  :Jpit:  
Բայց աչքերը սառել են. Հայաստանից մարդ–մուրդ ա գալու աչքիս...  :Think: 




> Նույնիսկ արևն ա ծխում 
> Կուկը Ֆաթիմաների սիրուց նենց ա հալվել, որ պօդտյաժկայով ա շորտիկը հագել


Լավ, Կուկի մաշվելու պատճառը հասկացանք, բա Երոյի փո՞րն ինչից ա տենց մեծացել։  :LOL:  Ոնց որ մեջը մարդ լինի։  :LOL:  




> Դե ես հատված եմ նկարել, շարունակությունը խանումներն են որոշում  մեջնեիր դաժանիկն էլ առաջիցա գնում, կադրի մեջ չկա 
> 
>  Դուք կռահեցիք Մուստաֆանա...


Հաշվի առնելով, որ Մուստաֆան, մեր մեջ ասած, տղամարդու անուն ա, էդ մեկը հաստատ տղամարդ ա, տեսնես դա ո՞ր մեկին ա բաժին ընկնելու։  :Scare:   :LOL:

----------

Արևածագ (02.07.2010), Ժունդիայի (02.07.2010), ԿԳԴ (02.07.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> jundiai–ն լավն ա։  «Սիս և Մասիս» ծնկները վերջն են։  Ոնց էլ նկատեց մարդը։ Սաթ, բայց էդ է՞լ ես հատուկ արել, թե՞ պատահաբար ա Սիս ու Մասիս ստացվել։  
> Բայց աչքերը սառել են. Հայաստանից մարդ–մուրդ ա գալու աչքիս...  
> 
> Լավ, Կուկի մաշվելու պատճառը հասկացանք, բա Երոյի փո՞րն ինչից ա տենց մեծացել։  Ոնց որ մեջը մարդ լինի։  
> 
> Հաշվի առնելով, որ Մուստաֆան, մեր մեջ ասած, տղամարդու անուն ա, էդ մեկը հաստատ տղամարդ ա, տեսնես դա ո՞ր մեկին ա բաժին ընկնելու։


Մասիս սարը պատահականա ստացվել, ես խառը չեմ  :Jpit:  
Երոյի փորի պահով, ես էլ եմ կասկածում   :LOL: 
 Իսկ Մուստաֆայի զոհին չեմ նախանձում  :Sad:   :LOL:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Կարողա չգնդակահարեն ֆսյո տկի, մինչև գնդակահարված չտեսնեմ չեմ հավատա, կարողա վախցնում են որ զգացողությունները ուժեղ ըլնի


Դրա համար ես? ուրախությունից ծխում :LOL: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  13:52 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  13:46 ----------




> Ժամադրություն Ֆաթիմա և Մուստաֆա խանումնեիր հետ....
>  Բայց տղաները դեռ չգիտեն, թե ինչ է սպասվում իրենց...


Բա հլը Կուկի  դամաշնիկները: :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Եկվոր

> Վերջերս Մոսկվայի գազանանոցից գողացել են Լոշտակ անունով փղին, ականատեսների պատմածով կասկածյալին վերջին անգամ տեսել են օդում սլանալիս, նրա գլխին կար գլխարկ՝ կանաչ դեղին գծերով, Դ.Գ. ֆիրմային շրջազգեստ, կասկածյալը ուներ տարօրինադ դեմք և կաապույտ գզգզված մազեր:  Գտնողին խոստանում ենք դրամական պարգև ,1000 դրամ


Ես գտել եմ :Cool: 

պարգևս տվեք

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ես գտել եմ
> 
> պարգևս տվեք


Նախ կասկածյալը, հետո նոր պարգևը  :Jpit:

----------


## Jarre

> Ժամադրություն Ֆաթիմա և Մուստաֆա խանումնեիր հետ....
>  Բայց տղաները դեռ չգիտեն, թե ինչ է սպասվում իրենց...


Երվանդը լռիվ կյանքը վայելում ա  :Smile: 

Բութը վերջն ա  :LOL:

----------

ԿԳԴ (03.07.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Դբի տակյան տնտղումներից և պոռթկումներից ,«Ակումբ + ԿԳԴ» թեմայով... :Jpit: 

«Եղանակի ամպամածության պատճառով դարպասապահը չկարողացավ բռնել ոչ մի գնդակ, ով չճանաչեց ասեմ,  որ դարպասապահը մեր ակումբի ամենաբարձրահասակն է» : :Blush:

----------

*e}|{uka* (31.08.2010), A.r.p.i. (31.08.2010), Ambrosine (31.08.2010), Ariadna (31.08.2010), CactuSoul (02.09.2010), davidus (01.09.2010), Jarre (31.08.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), Monk (01.09.2010), Norton (31.08.2010), VisTolog (31.08.2010), Yevuk (01.09.2010), Արևածագ (13.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (01.09.2010), Դատարկություն (31.08.2010), Դարք (08.09.2010), Երկնային (01.09.2010), Երվանդ (01.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (09.09.2010), Լեո (31.08.2010), Մաեստրո (12.12.2010), Մանուլ (09.09.2010), ՆանՍ (01.09.2010), Շինարար (31.08.2010), Ուլուանա (01.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (01.09.2010)

----------


## Jarre

ԿԳԴ, դու լրիվ դեմք ես  :LOL: 
Բայց աչքիս գնդակ չբռնելու պատճառը բոյիս մեջ չէ, այլ ձեռքիս մեջ է  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Դուրըս շաաատ եկավ։ Ինձ շատ են ծաղրանկարել, բայց սա ամենաշատն է դուրըս եկել, որովհետև ամենաշատն է համապատասխանում իմ խառնվածքին  :Blush: 
Անչափ շնորհակալ եմ  :Wink: 

ՀԳ՝ Մեկ էլ դուրըս շատ եկավ, որ ուսերի մասը ավատարիս նման ես արել։ Իսկական ակումբյան ծաղրանկար ա  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (31.08.2010), Դեկադա (31.08.2010), ԿԳԴ (31.08.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ժառ ջան, հակառակորդ թիմի երեխե՞քն են էդ շիշը տվել  :Jpit: 

Նենց էլ հաշիվ ա Սաթը նկարել, որ միանգամից երևում ա՝ մյուս թիմից ա եղել  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (31.08.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ ջան, հակառակորդ թիմի երեխե՞քն են էդ շիշը տվել 
> 
> Նենց էլ հաշիվ ա Սաթը նկարել, որ միանգամից երևում ա՝ մյուս թիմից ա եղել


Բայց ես պիտի բողոքեմ, որ բոյով մարդկանց իրավունքները կշտամբվում են և թեև ոչ ուղղակի, սասկայն բացահայտ արհամհարհանք է ցուցաբերվում նրանց նկատմամբ  :Angry2: 

Նայի, թե հաշիվի միջի 11-ը ու ոտքերս ինչքան իրար նման են։ Բացի էտ հաշիվը սովորաբար գրվում է այսպես՝ 11:0, իսկ ինքը գրել է 00։ Էտ ի՞նչ նամյոկներ են  :Think:

----------

Դեկադա (31.08.2010), ԿԳԴ (31.08.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բայց ես պիտի բողոքեմ, որ բոյով մարդկանց իրավունքները կշտամբվում են և թեև ոչ ուղղակի, սասկայն բացահայտ արհամհարհանք է ցուցաբերվում նրանց նկատմամբ 
> 
> Նայի, թե հաշիվի միջի 11-ը ու ոտքերս ինչքան իրար նման են։ Բացի էտ հաշիվը սովորաբար գրվում է այսպես՝ 11:0, իսկ ինքը գրել է 00։ Էտ ի՞նչ նամյոկներ են


Ես մի պահ մտածեցի, թե ժամն ա գրել, բայց հիշեցի, որ էդ ժամին ոչ ֆուտբոլ են խաղում, ոչ էլ շիշը ձեռքներին պտտվում են  :Jpit: 
Իրոք, կարո՞ղ ա Ազատիչին ա նամյոկ արել  :Think:

----------

Jarre (31.08.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ժառ ջան, հակառակորդ թիմի երեխե՞քն են էդ շիշը տվել 
> 
> Նենց էլ հաշիվ ա Սաթը նկարել, որ միանգամից երևում ա՝ մյուս թիմից ա եղել


 Նուն թիմից էինք  :Jpit: 




> Բայց ես պիտի բողոքեմ, որ բոյով մարդկանց իրավունքները կշտամբվում են և թեև ոչ ուղղակի, սակայն բացահայտ արհամհարհանք է ցուցաբերվում նրանց նկատմամբ 
> 
> Նայի, թե հաշիվի միջի 11-ը ու ոտքերս ինչքան իրար նման են։ Բացի էտ հաշիվը սովորաբար գրվում է այսպես՝ 11:0, իսկ ինքը գրել է 00։ Էտ ի՞նչ նամյոկներ են


Ազատիչը կիմանա նամյոկը:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (31.08.2010), Jarre (31.08.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Օրապահ չորացող Adibas շորտիկի մոտ : :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (31.08.2010), A.r.p.i. (13.09.2010), Ambrosine (31.08.2010), Annushka (13.09.2010), Ariadna (01.09.2010), CactuSoul (02.09.2010), Chuk (01.09.2010), davidus (01.09.2010), E-la Via (13.09.2010), einnA (13.09.2010), Inna (19.10.2010), Jarre (01.09.2010), Katka (31.08.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), matlev (01.09.2010), Monk (01.09.2010), Norton (31.08.2010), Tig (01.09.2010), tikopx (08.09.2010), Yevuk (01.09.2010), _Հրաչ_ (01.09.2010), Արևածագ (13.09.2010), Դատարկություն (31.08.2010), Դեկադա (01.09.2010), Երկնային (01.09.2010), Երվանդ (01.09.2010), Ժունդիայի (01.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (09.09.2010), Լեո (01.09.2010), Կաթիլ (01.09.2010), Մաեստրո (12.12.2010), Մանուլ (09.09.2010), ՆանՍ (01.09.2010), Նարե (01.09.2010), Շինարար (01.09.2010), Ուլուանա (01.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (01.09.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

աաաա՜  :LOL:  :LOL:  
DG  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Օրապահ չորացող Adibas շորտիկի մոտ :


 :LOL:  :LOL:  Ո՞ր մեղքիս համար  :LOL: 

Էն Չախալին որ բռնել եմ, էէէ  :Angry2: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:53 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:51 ----------




> աաաա՜  
> DG


ԴԳ ֆիրմայի փարաջա  :LOL: 

ԴԳ-ն չի մոռանա, բայց Ադիդասը կհարամի ու Ադիբաս կգրի  :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Օրապահ չորացող Adibas շորտիկի մոտ : 
> 
> [/IMG]


  :LOL:  Մեռա :LOL:  , տոչնի Աստղի հայացքն ա :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (01.09.2010), Ambrosine (01.09.2010), ԿԳԴ (01.09.2010), Մաեստրո (12.12.2010), Նարե (01.09.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Շարունակվում է Դբի տակ 2010 թեման... :LOL:  Առանց մեկնաբանության,  ... :Jpit:

----------

A.r.p.i. (13.09.2010), Ambrosine (01.09.2010), Annushka (13.09.2010), Ariadna (01.09.2010), CactuSoul (02.09.2010), Chuk (01.09.2010), davidus (01.09.2010), E-la Via (13.09.2010), einnA (09.09.2010), Inna (11.10.2010), Jarre (01.09.2010), Katka (12.10.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), Monk (01.09.2010), Norton (01.09.2010), Tig (01.09.2010), Արևածագ (13.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (01.09.2010), Դատարկություն (01.09.2010), Դարք (08.09.2010), Դեկադա (01.09.2010), Երկնային (01.09.2010), Երվանդ (01.09.2010), Ժունդիայի (01.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (09.09.2010), Կաթիլ (01.09.2010), Ձայնալար (09.09.2010), Մաեստրո (12.12.2010), Մանուլ (09.09.2010), ՆանՍ (01.09.2010), Շինարար (01.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (01.09.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Շարունակվում է Դբի տակ 2010 թեման... Առանց մեկնաբանության,  ...


 Ես չկամ :LOL:  :LOL: , աաաա էս ոնց ա բացել :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

:LOL:  :LOL:  Մահը մահ ա: «Բացել ա» մի այլ կարգի:

----------

ԿԳԴ (01.09.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մահը մահ ա: «Բացել ա» մի այլ կարգի:


Էդ մա՞հն ա, թե՞ ադիբաս շորտ հսկող օրապահը :Xeloq:

----------

Annushka (13.09.2010), Jarre (09.09.2010), Կաթիլ (01.09.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Էդ մա՞հն ա, թե՞ ադիբաս շորտ հսկող օրապահը


Մեր օրապահ Աստղի ձեռքին հրացան ա լինում սովորաբար, իսկ սա մահն ա՝ գերանդիով:  :Jpit:

----------

ԿԳԴ (01.09.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Էդ մա՞հն ա, թե՞ *ադիբաս շորտ հսկող օրապահը*


 Աստված փրկի ազատիՉ :Scare:  , ես նախնտրում եմ մահը :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (01.09.2010), ԿԳԴ (01.09.2010), Շինարար (01.09.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շարունակվում է Դբի տակ 2010 թեման... Առանց մեկնաբանության,  ...


Ես նույնիսկ չեմ ուզում պատկերացնել, թե էս սերիայի հաջորդ ու հետագա բոլոր նկարները ինչ են լինելու  :LOL:  :LOL:  Երևի կամաց-կամաց ակումբի ելքի դուռը փնտրենք

----------

Jarre (03.09.2010), ԿԳԴ (04.09.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Եվ լռության մեջ լսվեց Կուկի անմարդկային գոռոցը... :Jpit:  

 «Դբի տակի» տնտղումներից...

----------

A.r.p.i. (13.09.2010), Ambrosine (08.09.2010), Annushka (13.09.2010), Ariadna (11.10.2010), CactuSoul (09.09.2010), Chuk (08.09.2010), davidus (09.09.2010), E-la Via (13.09.2010), einnA (09.09.2010), Inna (13.09.2010), Jarre (09.09.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), Monk (09.09.2010), Norton (08.09.2010), Tig (09.09.2010), tikopx (08.09.2010), Ungrateful (09.09.2010), Yellow Raven (13.09.2010), Yevuk (13.09.2010), Արևածագ (13.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (09.09.2010), Դեկադա (09.09.2010), Երկնային (09.09.2010), Երվանդ (21.09.2010), Ժունդիայի (09.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (09.09.2010), Հայկօ (08.09.2010), Ձայնալար (09.09.2010), Մաեստրո (12.12.2010), Մանուլ (09.09.2010), ՆանՍ (09.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (08.09.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Նախաճաշ դբի տակ... Ձախից աջ...
 Երվանդ,ինչպես միշտ սուս ու փուս ուտում է ինչ տվել են... :Jpit: 
Սյուզի, ճիշտա ինքը ակումբից չի, բայց երկու օր մնաց և մի ամսվա ուտելիքը մեր կերավ... :Shok: 
Երեքնուկ, էլի մեկի վրա ջղայնացելա, որ հացից ուշանում են...
Մաեստրո, ինչպես միշտ առավոտը ջերմուկի շշով է լուսացնում... :LOL: 
Իսկ սեղանի տակ մեր նոր գրանցված Չախալնա...
ԸՆԴ...

----------

A.r.p.i. (13.09.2010), Ambrosine (13.09.2010), Ariadna (11.10.2010), CactuSoul (13.09.2010), Chuk (13.09.2010), davidus (13.09.2010), E-la Via (13.09.2010), einnA (13.09.2010), Inna (13.09.2010), Jarre (13.09.2010), Legolas (14.09.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), Monk (13.09.2010), Norton (13.09.2010), Yellow Raven (13.09.2010), Yevuk (13.09.2010), Արևածագ (13.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (13.09.2010), Դեկադա (13.09.2010), Երվանդ (21.09.2010), Էլիզե (13.09.2010), Ժունդիայի (13.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (11.10.2010), Լեո (13.09.2010), Ձայնալար (11.10.2010), Մաեստրո (12.12.2010), Մանուլ (13.09.2010), ՆանՍ (16.09.2010), Շինարար (13.09.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Յոժ ջան դու էլ գնացր նրա ետևից և ահա, թե ինչ դուրս եկավ:   :Sad:  Դրու՜... :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.09.2010), A.r.p.i. (14.10.2010), Ambrosine (20.09.2010), Ariadna (11.10.2010), CactuSoul (21.09.2010), Chuk (20.09.2010), Dayana (20.09.2010), E-la Via (11.10.2010), einnA (20.09.2010), Inna (11.10.2010), Jarre (20.09.2010), Katka (12.10.2010), Legolas (22.09.2010), matlev (20.09.2010), Monk (21.09.2010), Norton (21.09.2010), Tig (11.10.2010), Yevuk (13.10.2010), Արևածագ (20.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (21.09.2010), Դատարկություն (12.10.2010), Դեկադա (28.09.2010), Երվանդ (21.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (11.10.2010), Լեո (12.10.2010), Կաթիլ (20.09.2010), Մաեստրո (12.12.2010), Մանուլ (21.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2010), ՆանՍ (22.09.2010), Շինարար (20.09.2010), Ուլուանա (22.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (21.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.10.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Յոժ ջան դու էլ գնացր նրա ետևից և ահա, թե ինչ դուրս եկավ:   Դրու՜...


Դեռ չծնված՝ հետևից ա եկել  :Beee: 

Կեցցուս  :Hands Up:   :LOL: 
Լավ էլ նվեր ա: Կարևորը անակնկալ ա  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.09.2010), CactuSoul (21.09.2010), ԿԳԴ (21.09.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Dekata-ն Պիկասսոյի ժամանակներում...  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.10.2010), A.r.p.i. (14.10.2010), Ambrosine (11.10.2010), AniwaR (14.10.2010), Ariadna (11.10.2010), CactuSoul (11.10.2010), Chuk (11.10.2010), E-la Via (11.10.2010), Inna (14.10.2010), Jarre (11.10.2010), Katka (12.10.2010), Legolas (11.10.2010), My World My Space (11.10.2010), Norton (12.10.2010), Shah (11.10.2010), Sona_Yar (15.10.2010), Tig (11.10.2010), Yevuk (13.10.2010), Արևածագ (11.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (13.10.2010), Դատարկություն (12.10.2010), Երվանդ (11.10.2010), Ժունդիայի (11.10.2010), Ինչուիկ (11.10.2010), Լեո (12.10.2010), Կաթիլ (12.10.2010), Հարդ (11.10.2010), Ձայնալար (11.10.2010), Մաեստրո (12.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2010), ՆանՍ (11.10.2010), Շինարար (11.10.2010), Ուլուանա (11.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.10.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.10.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Dekata-ն Պիկասսոյի ժամանակներում...


Դեկադայի կերպարը լավ էլ բռնացրել ես Սաթ, ապրե՛ս  :Wink:

----------

Katka (12.10.2010), Արևածագ (11.10.2010), Դատարկություն (12.10.2010), Դեկադա (14.10.2010), Ինչուիկ (11.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (11.10.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

հոյակապ էր.... :Hands Up: 
Սաթ ջան, բա ո՞նց անենք, մի հատ էլ մենք ծաղրանկարվենք վրձնովդ... :Blush:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> հոյակապ էր....
> Սաթ ջան, բա ո՞նց անենք, մի հատ էլ մենք ծաղրանկարվենք վրձնովդ...


Արդեն պատվերդ վրձնած է:  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (12.10.2010), A.r.p.i. (14.10.2010), Ambrosine (13.10.2010), Ariadna (13.10.2010), davidus (12.10.2010), E-la Via (12.10.2010), einnA (12.10.2010), Inna (14.10.2010), Jarre (12.10.2010), Katka (12.10.2010), Legolas (13.10.2010), Lianik (13.10.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), My World My Space (12.10.2010), Norton (12.10.2010), Tig (13.10.2010), VisTolog (12.10.2010), Yeghoyan (12.10.2010), Արշակ (13.10.2010), Արևածագ (12.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (13.10.2010), Դատարկություն (12.10.2010), Ժունդիայի (13.10.2010), Ինչուիկ (12.10.2010), Լեո (12.10.2010), Հայկօ (13.10.2010), Հարդ (13.10.2010), Ձայնալար (12.10.2010), Մաեստրո (12.12.2010), Մանուլ (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2010), ՆանՍ (13.10.2010), Շինարար (12.10.2010), Ուլուանա (13.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (12.10.2010), Ֆոտոն (19.10.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Արդեն պատվերդ վրձնած է:


Տո՜շնի ավատարնա, մնումա պարի: :LOL: 

Շատ լավա ստացվել: :Smile:

----------

Jarre (12.10.2010), Legolas (13.10.2010), Tig (13.10.2010), Արևածագ (12.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (12.10.2010), ՆանՍ (13.10.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Տո՜շնի ավատարնա, մնումա պարի:
> 
> Շատ լավա ստացվել:


Ոչ միայն տոշնի ավատարն ա, այլ տոշնի ինքն ա  :Jpit: 

Կինտո ա, կինտո  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (12.10.2010), Katka (12.10.2010), Tig (13.10.2010), Արշակ (13.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (12.10.2010), ՆանՍ (13.10.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Սաաաաաաաթ  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (13.10.2010), Jarre (12.10.2010), Tig (13.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (12.10.2010), Շինարար (12.10.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Լօօօօօլ էն  ֆեյսբուքի նկարին նման ա, որ Եղոյանի հետ պարում ա:  :Jpit: 
Լավն ա շատ:

----------

My World My Space (12.10.2010), Tig (13.10.2010), VisTolog (12.10.2010), Արևածագ (12.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (12.10.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Արդեն պատվերդ վրձնած է:


Աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա՜, վաԴԴԴԴ եմ, հասե՜ք.............. :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:17 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:16 ----------

Սաաաա՜թ, վերջն ես դու......... :Love: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:21 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:17 ----------

Ինքն արդեն անձնագրիս նկարն ա....  :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (13.10.2010), davidus (12.10.2010), Jarre (12.10.2010), Tig (13.10.2010), Արևածագ (12.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (12.10.2010), ՆանՍ (13.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (12.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

էս ինչ լավն էր...   :Lol2:   :Lol2:  

Հ.Գ. Հով, բայց բեղերը միտք ա, գիտե՞ս...  :Lol2:

----------

Tig (13.10.2010), Արշակ (13.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (12.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> էս ինչ լավն էր...    
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հով, բայց բեղերը միտք ա, գիտե՞ս...


էդ "Դավ՞-ը Դավոն ա որոճացե՞լ..... :Blink:  :Goblin:

----------

Tig (13.10.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաաաաաաաթ


Հաաաաաա,բան էի՞ր ասում.... :Jpit:  




> Աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա՜, վաԴԴԴԴ եմ, հասե՜ք..............
> 
> 
> 
> Սաաաա՜թ, վերջն ես դու.........
> 
> 
> 
> Ինքն արդեն անձնագրիս նկարն ա....


Անձնագրում ալկաշ նկարներ դնում ե՞ն  :Jpit: 




> էդ "Դավ՞-ը Դավոն ա որոճացե՞լ.....


  :Jpit:

----------

My World My Space (12.10.2010), Tig (13.10.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Իմ մոտ չի երևում :Sad:

----------

Jarre (13.10.2010), Katka (12.10.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Իմ մոտ չի երևում


Ինչպես միշտ radikal.ru-ն ա մեղավոր: Խնդրեմ.

----------

Agni (13.10.2010), CactuSoul (13.10.2010), Jarre (13.10.2010), My World My Space (12.10.2010), Tig (13.10.2010), Yellow Raven (12.10.2010), Երվանդ (13.10.2010), Հարդ (13.10.2010), Ուլուանա (13.10.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

աաաաաաաաաաաա՜, ո՞ւր ա նկարս............. :Goblin:  :Cray: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:27 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:26 ----------

էկաաաաաաաաա՜վ..... :Dance:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Dayana

Ես ՄՎՄՍ-ին ռեալում տեսել եմ ու հաստատում եմ, որ ծաղրանկարում ավելի լավն ա  :Jpit:  Հով, դավայ բեղ պահի, օղին իմ հաշվին  :Jpit:   :Drinks: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:28 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:28 ----------

Քիչ էր մնում մոռանայի ասել  - Սաթեն  :Drinks:   :Jpit:

----------

My World My Space (12.10.2010), Tig (13.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (12.10.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Ես ՄՎՄՍ-ին ռեալում տեսել եմ ու հաստատում եմ, որ ծաղրանկարում ավելի լավն ա  Հով, դավայ բեղ պահի, օղին իմ հաշվին


աչքս տենա........  :Tongue:

----------

Tig (13.10.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> աչքս տենա........


Դե նախ մեր բոլորի աչքերը քո բեղերը տեսնեն  :Jpit:  հետո օղիի մասին կխոսենք  :Jpit:

----------

Tig (13.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2010)

----------


## Katka

Դըխկ, Երոյին սխալ շնորհակալություն տվի: :Smile: 

Սաթ, լավն են ստացվել. Դեկադան տոչնի ա: Վորլդն էլ ... :LOL:

----------

Դեկադա (14.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (12.10.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Դե նախ մեր բոլորի աչքերը քո բեղերը տեսնեն  հետո օղիի մասին կխոսենք


տակ նե պայդյո՜տ, Իվան ջան © Մուրադ (Հարսնացուն հյուսիսից).....


մինչև արաղի հոտը չառնեմ, բեղիս ծերն էլ չեք տենա..... :Tongue:

----------

davidus (13.10.2010), Tig (13.10.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> էս ինչ լավն էր...    
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հով, *բայց բեղերը միտք ա*, գիտե՞ս...


Ինձնից երկար ես ապրելու  :Sad: 
MWMS` My Whiskers My Space  :Lol2:

----------

davidus (13.10.2010), Freeman (16.10.2010), Tig (13.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (13.10.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Չնայած Դեկադային էլ, My World My Space–ին էլ մենակ նկարներով եմ տեսել, բայց երկուսն էլ ընտիր են ստացվել  :Hands Up: ։ Շատ տիպիկ են. դեմքի արտահայտությունները լավ ես բռնել։

----------

Jarre (13.10.2010), Tig (13.10.2010), Արևածագ (13.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (13.10.2010), ՆանՍ (13.10.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Արդեն պատվերդ վրձնած է:


արաաաաաաաաաաաաա էս ինչ լավա ստացվել :LOL:  :Hands Up: 

Հով էս հարբեցողի անուն ես հանե՞լ… :Cool:

----------

My World My Space (13.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (13.10.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

> տակ նե պայդյո՜տ, Իվան ջան © Մուրադ (Հարսնացուն հյուսիսից).....
> 
> 
> մինչև արաղի հոտը չառնեմ, բեղիս ծերն էլ չեք տենա.....


 Ժողովուրդ, իսկ ես հենց առաջին հայացքից այս նկարը Դալիի ինքնանկարներին նմանեցրի: Նման չե՞ն ակումբի ու իսպանացիների հանճարները: :Think:   :Jpit:

----------

einnA (13.10.2010), Jarre (13.10.2010), My World My Space (13.02.2011), Դեկադա (14.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (13.10.2010), ՆանՍ (13.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.10.2010)

----------


## Jarre

Վաայ, ես ձեր բոլորի վրա էնպես եմ զարմանում ու բարկանում  :Angry2: 

Ախր միթե՞ կույր եք ու չեք տեսնում, որ էս աղջիկը արդեն չափերն անցնում ա  :Angry2: 

Բոլորիս օղու շշերով, հարբած, օրորվելով....  :Angry2:   Իսկ դուք մի գլուխ գովաբանում եք  :Beee: 

Ոչինչ, ԿԳԴ, քո դատաստանի ժամն էլ կգա, հեչ մի մտածի.....  :Nyam:  

Էն Մեա Կուլպայի ասածի պես՝ կանգնելու ես ահեղ ատյանի ու հուր հավիտյանի առաջ։ Ի դեպ, երկուսն էլ հայեր են՝ ազգանունները յան-ով ա պրծնում  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (13.10.2010), Katka (13.10.2010), My World My Space (13.10.2010), Դեկադա (14.10.2010), Հայկօ (14.10.2010), Ձայնալար (13.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> արաաաաաաաաաաաաա էս ինչ լավա ստացվել
> 
> Հով էս հարբեցողի անուն ես հանե՞լ…


Ո՜ւֆ, ձեր ձեռը մարդ նառկոմայն էլ կդառնա.....  :Yes:   :Beee:

----------

Tig (14.10.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Jarre ինչ ուզում ես ասա, բայց սենց համ ու հոտով նկարող երիտասարդ աղջիկ :Hands Up:   մոմի լույսի տակ  կարող ենք  գտնել, :Ok:  հալալա  քեզ Սաթ ջան,   հազար անգամ ապրես  :Love:

----------


## Dayana

> Jarre ինչ ուզում ես ասա, բայց սենց համ ու հոտով նկարող երիտասարդ աղջիկ  մոմի լույսի տակ  կարող ենք  գտնել, հալալ քեզ Սաթ ջան


Լսեցի՞ր Ջարրե  :Sad:  Էրեխին անուն մի կպցրու  :Tongue:   :Jpit:

----------

My World My Space (13.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2010), ՆանՍ (13.10.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Jarre ինչ ուզում ես ասա, բայց սենց համ ու հոտով նկարող երիտասարդ աղջիկ  մոմի լույսի տակ  կարող ենք  գտնել, հալալա  քեզ Սաթ ջան,   հազար անգամ ապրես





> Լսեցի՞ր Ջարրե  Էրեխին անուն մի կպցրու


Ֆեմինիստներ  :Beee:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Ֆեմինիստներ


Դե ինչ ճիշտն ա էդ ենք ասում :Ok:  չէ? Dayana ջան :Wink:

----------

ԿԳԴ (13.10.2010)

----------


## Lianik

> Աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա՜, վաԴԴԴԴ եմ, հասե՜ք..............


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
 Հով ջան, վաԴը չգիտեմ, բայց աչքերդ մատնում են խմածությանդ մասին... :Tongue: 
շա՜՜տ լավ է ստացվել..կեցցե ԿԴԳ-ն... :Wink:

----------

My World My Space (13.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (13.10.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Վաայ, ես ձեր բոլորի վրա էնպես եմ զարմանում ու բարկանում 
> 
> Ախր միթե՞ կույր եք ու չեք տեսնում, որ էս աղջիկը արդեն չափերն անցնում ա 
> 
> Բոլորիս օղու շշերով, հարբած, օրորվելով....   Իսկ դուք մի գլուխ գովաբանում եք 
> 
> Ոչինչ, ԿԳԴ, քո դատաստանի ժամն էլ կգա, հեչ մի մտածի.....  
> 
> Էն Մեա Կուլպայի ասածի պես՝ կանգնելու ես ահեղ ատյանի ու հուր հավիտյանի առաջ։ Ի դեպ, երկուսն էլ հայեր են՝ ազգանունները յան-ով ա պրծնում


Այ դու հիմա քո մահկանացուն կնքեցիր Ժայռ ջան  :Wink:   :Jpit: 




> Jarre ինչ ուզում ես ասա, բայց սենց համ ու հոտով նկարող երիտասարդ աղջիկ  մոմի լույսի տակ  կարող ենք  գտնել, հալալա  քեզ Սաթ ջան,   հազար անգամ ապրես


 Նանս ջան, ճիշտ ես, էնքան փոքր եմ, որ մոմի լույսի տակ հազիվ գտնում են,  :LOL: իսկ համն ու հոտը դուք եք տալի ծաղրանկարներին: :Wink:  Ապրեք դուք: :Love:

----------

davidus (13.10.2010), Shah (13.10.2010), Արևածագ (13.10.2010), ՆանՍ (14.10.2010), Շինարար (13.10.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Վաղուց չեմ ծաղրանկարվել  :Blush:  Սաթը մոռացել ա իր ամենահամարձակ բնորդին  :Jpit:

----------


## Jarre

> Այ դու հիմա քո մահկանացուն կնքեցիր Ժայռ ջան


Ո՞վ ե՞ս  :Beee:  , ավելի լավ ա դու քո մասին մտածի, էղա՞վ  :Beee: 




> Նանս ջան, ճիշտ ես, էնքան փոքր եմ, որ մոմի լույսի տակ հազիվ գտնում են, իսկ համն ու հոտը դուք եք տալի ծաղրանկարներին: Ապրեք դուք:


Քեզ իզուր հույսեր մի տուր։ Մոմի լույսը հերիք չի։ Պետք ա հատուկ պռոժեկտոր ու գերհզոր մանրադիտակ  :LOL:  :Lol2: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:44 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:43 ----------

Ու Ժառն էլ դարձել ա Ժա*յ*ռ, հա՞  :Angry2:

----------

*e}|{uka* (14.10.2010), Ambrosine (13.10.2010), ՆանՍ (14.10.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Վաղուց չեմ ծաղրանկարվել  Սաթը մոռացել ա իր ամենահամարձակ բնորդին


Ռուֆ ջան դու խնդիր չունես , :Wink:   :Jpit:   մեծ սիրով:




> Ո՞վ ե՞ս  , ավելի լավ ա դու քո մասին մտածի, էղա՞վ 
> 
> 
> Քեզ իզուր հույսեր մի տուր։ Մոմի լույսը հերիք չի։ Պետք ա հատուկ պռոժեկտոր ու գերհզոր մանրադիտակ 
> 
> 
> 
> Ու Ժառն էլ դարձել ա Ժա*յ*ռ, հա՞


Դե մանրադիտակ ճարի, որ ինձ գտնելու համար պետքա:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վաայ, ես ձեր բոլորի վրա էնպես եմ զարմանում ու բարկանում 
> 
> Ախր միթե՞ կույր եք ու չեք տեսնում, որ էս աղջիկը արդեն չափերն անցնում ա 
> 
> Բոլորիս օղու շշերով, հարբած, օրորվելով....   Իսկ դուք մի գլուխ գովաբանում եք 
> 
> Ոչինչ, ԿԳԴ, քո դատաստանի ժամն էլ կգա, հեչ մի մտածի.....  
> 
> Էն Մեա Կուլպայի ասածի պես՝ կանգնելու ես ահեղ ատյանի ու հուր հավիտյանի առաջ։ Ի դեպ, երկուսն էլ հայեր են՝ ազգանունները յան-ով ա պրծնում


Արթուր ջան, էսպիսի թեմաները չեն բարձրաձայնում  :Secret:

----------

*e}|{uka* (14.10.2010), einnA (14.10.2010), Jarre (14.10.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

[QUOTE=Jarre;2109059]
 Մոմի լույսը հերիք չի։ Պետք ա հատուկ պռոժեկտոր ու գերհզոր մանրադիտակ  :LOL:  :Lol2: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:44 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:43 ----------

Ժառ գիտե՞ս, թե նոր մտքովս ինչ անցավ. :Think:  եթե ես  լինեի նկարչուհի, *ԿԳԴ*-ին կնկարեի լուսատիտիկի   տեսքով, որովհետև ինքն իր մեջ  արդեն ի ծնե լույս ունի ու հեռվից  հեռու մեկա նկատվելու  էր մի օր, կապ  չունի, որ ինքը փոքր-մոքր ա :LOL:   :Hands Up:  մենակ ափսոս,  որ ցերեկային լույսի տակ շատերը չգիտեն,  որ  ինքը հենց  էն սիրուն,  իր տաղանդի  լույսի տակ սքողված լուսատիտիկնա :Wink:

----------

A.r.p.i. (14.10.2010), CactuSoul (14.10.2010), davidus (14.10.2010), einnA (14.10.2010), Jarre (14.10.2010), Արևածագ (14.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (14.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.10.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Ծաղրանկա՜րս... իսկը ես եմ 20 տարի հետո: Հլա իմ երազկոտ հայացքին :Smile: :

Այ մարդ էս աղջկան էլ չի կարելի բան խնդրե,լ մերկացնում էն կողմ ա դնում: Բայց մի հարց մնաց... էտ բաժակը...հուսամ մեջը շամպայն ա: Տեսնես ո՞ւմ դարդից եմ ինձ խմելու տվել... :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 


...Ժառ քո մատը էս գործում խառն ա՞ :Smile:

----------

Jarre (14.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (14.10.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բայց մի հարց մնաց... էտ բաժակը...հուսամ մեջը շամպայն ա: Տեսնես ո՞ւմ դարդից եմ ինձ խմելու տվել...


Չէ, աբսենտ ա մեջը:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Չէ, աբսենտ ա մեջը:


Աբսենտ չի, կալվադոս ա:  :Sad:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Աբսենտ չի, կալվադոս ա:


Որ ասում եմ աբսենտ ա, ուրեմն *աբսենտ ա*  :Sad: :

----------

Ariadna (14.10.2010), CactuSoul (15.10.2010), Jarre (14.10.2010), VisTolog (14.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (14.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.10.2010), ՆանՍ (15.10.2010), Ուլուանա (15.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (14.10.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ծաղրանկա՜րս... իսկը ես եմ 20 տարի հետո: Հլա իմ երազկոտ հայացքին:
> 
> Այ մարդ էս աղջկան էլ չի կարելի բան խնդրե,լ մերկացնում էն կողմ ա դնում: Բայց մի հարց մնաց... էտ բաժակը...հուսամ մեջը շամպայն ա: Տեսնես ո՞ւմ դարդից եմ ինձ խմելու տվել...
> 
> 
> ...Ժառ քո մատը էս գործում խառն ա՞


 Կամ էլ մի 120 տարի առաջ  :Jpit:  Դեկատա ջան ինձ միայն մի անգամ են խնդրում, հետո սպառնում են, որ կվառեն,կամ կկախեն,դու էլ էդ բնորդներիս ցուցակն անցար:  :LOL: 
Բաժակի մեջ էլ Հայկօյի ասածնա:  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (14.10.2010), Jarre (14.10.2010), Արևածագ (14.10.2010), Դեկադա (14.10.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Արդեն երկա՜ր  ժամանակ է ինչ նրանք՝ eniA-ն, Ռուֆուսը և Norton-ը կախված են մնացել երկնքում, ::}:   ահա, թե ինչ օրը կընգնեք, եթե զբաղվեք այս սպորտով: :Crazy:  :Sad:

----------

A.r.p.i. (27.10.2010), Ambrosine (17.10.2010), Ariadna (17.10.2010), CactuSoul (18.10.2010), Chuk (16.10.2010), davidus (18.10.2010), einnA (17.10.2010), Jarre (17.10.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), matlev (17.10.2010), My World My Space (17.10.2010), Norton (17.10.2010), Rammstein (18.10.2010), Shah (17.10.2010), VisTolog (17.10.2010), Yevuk (17.10.2010), Արևածագ (17.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (17.10.2010), Դատարկություն (16.10.2010), Դեկադա (17.10.2010), Երվանդ (17.10.2010), Ժունդիայի (17.10.2010), Ինչուիկ (03.11.2010), Լեո (17.10.2010), Կաթիլ (17.10.2010), Հայկօ (17.10.2010), Հարդ (17.10.2010), Ձայնալար (17.10.2010), Մաեստրո (12.12.2010), Մանուլ (17.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (17.10.2010), ՆանՍ (18.10.2010), Շինարար (17.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (17.10.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Արդեն երկա՜ր  ժամանակ է ինչ նրանք՝ eniA-ն, Ռուֆուսը և Norton-ը կախված են մնացել երկնքում,  ահա, թե ինչ օրը կընգնեք, եթե զբաղվեք այս սպորտով:


Ռուֆուսն ու ավատարը անջատվե՞լ են...

----------

Արևածագ (17.10.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Ռուֆուսն ու ավատարը անջատվե՞լ են...



Նախկին ավատարը.... նրանք վաղուց ա ինչ իրար հետ չեն..... :Sad:  Ռուֆուսը շնացել ա    .

----------

Արևածագ (17.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (17.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (17.10.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Նախկին ավատարը.... նրանք վաղուց ա ինչ իրար հետ չեն..... Ռուֆուսը շնացել ա    .


Տեսնես ո՞վ ա ո՞ւմ դավաճանել:

----------

My World My Space (17.10.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Սա՜թ, լավն էր: Թռչող ոչխարից ավելի խնդալու Անիի մորուքն ա  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (17.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (17.10.2010), Մանուլ (17.10.2010), ՆանՍ (18.10.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սա՜թ, լավն էր: Թռչող ոչխարից ավելի խնդալու Անիի մորուքն ա


Էդ մորուքներն էլ երկար ժամանակ չսափրվելու արդյունքնա  :Jpit:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Էդ մորուքներն էլ երկար ժամանակ չսափրվելու արդյունքնա


Փաստորեն *eniA*-ն էլա սափրվում: Հլա ինչեր են բացահայտվում: Սաթ ջան ինձ թվում ա լավ կլինի դու քեզ խարակիրի անես թե չէ ակումբը քեզ կանի: :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (17.10.2010), Jarre (17.10.2010), Արևածագ (17.10.2010), ՆանՍ (18.10.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Փաստորեն *eniA*-ն էլա սափրվում: Հլա ինչեր են բացահայտվում: Սաթ ջան ինձ թվում ա լավ կլինի դու քեզ խարակիրի անես թե չէ ակումբը քեզ կանի:


 ::}:  :Cray:   Արդեն ժամանակն ա՞:

----------

Jarre (17.10.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Արդեն ժամանակն ա՞:


Դու արդեն հոգեպես պատրաստվի: Բայց մինչ դա էլի նկարի... ծաղրանկարի: Քո մոտ լավ ա ստացվում:

----------

Jarre (17.10.2010), Արևածագ (17.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (17.10.2010), ՆանՍ (18.10.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Սաթ ջան ինձ թվում ա լավ կլինի դու քեզ խարակիրի անես թե չէ ակումբը քեզ կանի:





> Դու արդեն հոգեպես պատրաստվի: Բայց մինչ դա էլի նկարի... ծաղրանկարի: Քո մոտ լավ ա ստացվում:


Դեկադա ջան, ինչ սրտից ես ասել  :Hands Up: 

Շատ ճիշտ ես, ինքը մեկ ա հարյուր տոկոսով խառակիրի ա արվելու, բայց դե մինչև էտ, որ ժամանակը չկորի կարա նկարի....  :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------

Ambrosine (17.10.2010), Արևածագ (17.10.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Դեկադա ջան, ինչ սրտից ես ասել 
> 
> Շատ ճիշտ ես, ինքը մեկ ա հարյուր տոկոսով խառակիրի ա արվելու, բայց դե մինչև էտ, որ ժամանակը չկորի կարա նկարի....


Վայ Ժառ նենց ուրախացա,  որ մենակ ես չեմ էտ մոլուցքվ տառապում: Փաստորեն էս հարցում համախոհներ ունեմ: Վերջ որոշված ա- խարակիրի: Մենակ ստույգ ժամանակը պետք  ա որոշել: :LOL: 

...իսկ իրականում ես էս աղջկա տաղանդով հիանում եմ: Իսկական կոմիքսների թեմա ա: Ակումբով հավաքվեք ամսագիր բացեք: Հաստատ եկամտաբեր կլինի:

----------

Ambrosine (17.10.2010), Jarre (17.10.2010), Արևածագ (17.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (17.10.2010), ՆանՍ (18.10.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Մենակ ստույգ ժամանակը պետք  ա որոշել:


Ես մտածում էի, որ ԿԳԴ-ին խառակիռի անելու հաճելի գործը կարելի է անել նոր տարվա օրը։ Կակ ռազ ավելի հետաքրքիր կանցնի։ Բայց կարելի է ավելի շուտ։ Օրինակ դեկտեմբերի սկզբին։ Դե օր նշանակելը մեր ձեռն ա, էլի  :Wink: 

Ես հըլը կմտածեմ օրվա մասին ու կգրեմ։ Իսկ դու մինչ այդ դեռ նկարի քանի կարաս, ԿԳԴ  :Beee:   :Angry2:

----------

Արևածագ (17.10.2010), Դեկադա (17.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (17.10.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Խառակիրին մեղմ պատիժ ա. միանգամից...
Վառե՛լ  :Diablo:

----------

Jarre (17.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (17.10.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Դուք սենց ինձ ավելի եք ոգևորում  :Jpit:   :LOL:

----------

Մաեստրո (12.12.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Դուք սենց ինձ ավելի եք ոգևորում


Ես էտպես էլ գիտեի, որ դու էնքան ես ոգևորվելու, որ վերջում մենք ենք մեզ խառակիռի անելու… :LOL:

----------

Jarre (17.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (17.10.2010)

----------


## einnA

Ժողովուրդ էս ինչ եմ բաց թողել  :LOL:   :LOL: 
Լավ ա բախտակիցս ասեց  :Wink: 
Սաթ դու դաղալ մեռնում ես, դու կապուտ, հեսա թուղթ ու մատիտն առնում եմ էն իմ չիմացած ձևով քեզ եմ խառակիռում )))

մուրուքի պատմության մասին խնդրում եմ մանրամասնորեն  :Think: 
 Հ.Գ. շատ էլ միասին ենք թրաշվել տնաշեն, բա տենց բանը ասում են? մարդ ա մեկն էլ ոգևորվեց իիիիիիիի  :Sad: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:26 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:22 ----------

մոռացա բա դու հլը նայեք վերջը ջոկողություն ա արել  :LOL:  մենակ ես եմ ծնկակալով  :Jpit:   տղաներ դուք իջնելուց զգույշ, մեկ էլ տեսաք մուրուքներներս ընկան ոտքի տակ ու տխուր կլինի, բայց դե ես վնասվածք չեմ ստանա  :Wink: 
սուլթանի փափախները  :LOL: 
էս գիշերով նստել հռհռում եմ  :LOL:

----------

Արևածագ (18.10.2010), Դեկադա (17.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (17.10.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ժողովուրդ էս ինչ եմ բաց թողել  
> Լավ ա բախտակիցս ասեց 
> Սաթ դու դաղալ մեռնում ես, դու կապուտ, հեսա թուղթ ու մատիտն առնում եմ էն իմ չիմացած ձևով քեզ եմ խառակիռում )))
> 
> մուրուքի պատմության մասին խնդրում եմ մանրամասնորեն 
>  Հ.Գ. շատ էլ միասին ենք թրաշվել տնաշեն, բա տենց բանը ասում են? մարդ ա մեկն էլ ոգևորվեց իիիիիիիի 
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:26 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:22 ----------
> 
> ...


 Սաթը դաղալ չի,ինքն իրա գործը անումա ու տեադրում ակումբում, մնացած խառակիրի մառակիրիի հետ գործ չունեմ, դուք գցեք բռնեք,թե ո՞ր մեկդ եք սուրը ձեռքս տալի  :Jpit:  Քեզ ասող չկար երկնքից կախված մնաս, որ ալամ աշխարհով խայտառակ լինես,  :Beee:  մարդա մեկը ո՞վա:  :Think:

----------


## einnA

> Սաթը դաղալ չի,ինքն իրա գործը անումա ու տեադրում ակումբում, մնացած խառակիրի մառակիրիի հետ գործ չունեմ, դուք գցեք բռնեք,թե ո՞ր մեկդ եք սուրը ձեռքս տալի  Քեզ ասող չկար երկնքից կախված մնաս, որ ալամ աշխարհով խայտառակ լինես,  մարդա մեկը ո՞վա:


Հա լավ Սուտիկ աղջիկ, սպասի դու մի հատ հեսա գլուխգործոց ենք համատեղ ուժերով անում, դու կիմանաս  :Tongue: 
խայտառակ ասիր, պրծար? գաղտնիքները մեր խի բացեցիր այ բալամ? :Sad:

----------

Արևածագ (18.10.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Հա լավ Սուտիկ աղջիկ, սպասի դու մի հատ հեսա գլուխգործոց ենք համատեղ ուժերով անում, դու կիմանաս 
> խայտառակ ասիր, պրծար? գաղտնիքները մեր խի բացեցիր այ բալամ?


Գլուխգործո՞ց  ::}:  համատեղ ուժերո՞վ  :Wacko:  1000 եմ ասել, ինձ գաղտնիք մի վստահեք, ներսս չեմ կարում պահեմ, թղթին եմ հանձնում  :Jpit:

----------

einnA (17.10.2010), Jarre (18.10.2010), matlev (17.10.2010), Արևածագ (18.10.2010), Դեկադա (17.10.2010), Հարդ (18.10.2010), Ձայնալար (18.10.2010), ՆանՍ (18.10.2010)

----------


## einnA

> Գլուխգործո՞ց  համատեղ ուժերո՞վ  1000 եմ ասել, ինձ գաղտնիք մի վստահեք, ներսս չեմ կարում պահեմ, թղթին եմ հանձնում


 :LOL:  ժողովուրդ զինվեք համբերությամբ, ասված ա, հեսա կարվի  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (18.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (17.10.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Հա լավ Սուտիկ աղջիկ, սպասի դու մի հատ հեսա գլուխգործոց ենք համատեղ ուժերով անում, դու կիմանաս 
> խայտառակ ասիր, պրծար?





> ժողովուրդ զինվեք համբերությամբ, ասված ա, հեսա կարվի


Հանուն ազնվության խոստովանեմ, որ ես одиночка գործող կիլլերներից եմ  :Wink: 

Ու անկախ einnA-ի՝ իմ կողմից ողջունելի հարվածի, դու ունես ևս մեկ չսպասված ու կործանարար հարված իմ կողմից, որը ամիսներ շարունակ պտտվում է իմ ուղեղում և մշակվում։

Էնպես որ լսիր Դեկադայի բարի խորհրդին՝ նկարիր քանի կարող ես, նկարիր քանի կաս, որովհետև ահեղ օրը ամեն վայրկյան ավելի ու ավելի է մոտենում քեզ....

Երբեք չէի մտածում, որ ամեն ինչ սենց կավարտվի ԿԳԴ  :Sad:  .....

Ի՜նչ արած՝ C'est la vie՝ այսպիսին է կյանքը.....

ԲԱՅՑ.... Հաշվի առնելով, թե ինչքան ես հենց էս թեմայում ուրախացրել մարդկանց կարծում եմ ճիշտ կլինի փոքր ինչ բարի գտնվել քո նկատմամբ։ Էնպես, որ երկու բացառություն։ 1-ին՝ ես քեզ բավականին ժամանակ եմ տալիս ապրելու, ու 2-րդ՝ հայտնում եմ, թե որ օրն է դա լինելու, որ գոնե մինչ այդ նորմալ մարդավարի վայելես կյանքը։

Դե վայելիր մինչև դեկտեմբերի 1-ը մնացած քո անգին օրերը, ժամերը, րոպեները ու վայրկյանները  :Wink:

----------

einnA (18.10.2010), Արևածագ (18.10.2010), Դեկադա (18.10.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Էնքան էլ նկար կամ ծաղրանկար չի.բայց շատ է դուրս եկել...  :LOL:  Անմահացել եմ այսօր կուրսեցուս թեթև ձեռքով...  :Blush:

----------

A.r.p.i. (27.10.2010), Ariadna (27.10.2010), CactuSoul (26.10.2010), Chuk (26.10.2010), davidus (27.10.2010), einnA (27.10.2010), Inna (27.10.2010), Jarre (27.10.2010), Lianik (27.10.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), Meme (01.11.2010), My World My Space (27.10.2010), Tig (27.10.2010), VisTolog (01.11.2010), Yeghoyan (27.10.2010), Yevuk (26.10.2010), Արևածագ (26.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (27.10.2010), Ինչուիկ (27.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (27.10.2010), Հայկօ (26.10.2010), Մաեստրո (27.12.2010), Մանուլ (03.11.2010), ՆանՍ (27.10.2010), Շինարար (26.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (27.10.2010), Սլիմ (03.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Կուրսեցուդ վարկանիշ :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (28.10.2010), VisTolog (01.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (27.10.2010)

----------


## Lianik

Նաիրուհի ջան, մամաս էլ հավանեց  :Love:  «նկարդ»

----------

Նաիրուհի (27.10.2010)

----------


## einnA

Խոստացել էի չէ?  :Tongue: 

_ԿԳԴ-ն գիշեր ու զօր իր պոստում կանգնած ..._



Հ.Գ. քննադատությունների մեջ զիջող կլինեք, մեղկ եմ  :Wink:

----------

*e}|{uka* (01.11.2010), A.r.p.i. (02.11.2010), Ariadna (01.11.2010), Jarre (03.11.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), Meme (01.11.2010), Monk (03.11.2010), Norton (01.11.2010), Shah (03.11.2010), Tig (01.11.2010), _Հրաչ_ (03.11.2010), Արևածագ (01.11.2010), Արևհատիկ (01.11.2010), Ինչուիկ (03.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (01.11.2010), Հայկօ (01.11.2010), Ձայնալար (01.11.2010), Մաեստրո (27.12.2010), Մանուլ (03.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (01.11.2010), ՆանՍ (02.11.2010), Շինարար (01.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.11.2010), Սլիմ (03.11.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Լրիվ լավ էր, բայց դու ԿԳԴ-ի մեջ ե՞րբ ես հրեշտակ տեսել, որ հիմա էլ թևեր էս կպցրել… Ոտքերն էլ ամպոտ անեիր ու պրծնեինք էլի…

----------

Jarre (03.11.2010)

----------


## einnA

> Լրիվ լավ էր, բայց դու ԿԳԴ-ի մեջ ե՞րբ ես հրեշտակ տեսել, որ հիմա էլ թևեր էս կպցրել… Ոտքերն էլ ամպոտ անեիր ու պրծնեինք էլի…


Դեկադա ջան ինչ հրեշտակ ?? ինքը  թիթեռնիկի թևերով ա, օրերը հաշված ա  :LOL:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Դեկադա ջան ինչ հրեշտակ ?? ինքը  թիթեռնիկի թևերով ա, օրերը հաշված ա


դե իրարից հեռու էլ չեն էլի… լավ նայես թիթեռն էլ հրեշտակ կդառնա :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Դեկադա ջան, ծաղրանկարի ատամները հրեշտակի «առաջին վանկը» կարգին ընդգծում են, այնպես որ թիթեռի կամ հրեշտակի թվացյալ կերպարի մասին անհանգստանալու կարիք չկա  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (04.11.2010), Դեկադա (01.11.2010), Ուլուանա (03.11.2010)

----------


## einnA

> դե իրարից հեռու էլ չեն էլի… լավ նայես թիթեռն էլ հրեշտակ կդառնա


բա ձեռքի մանգաղով հրեշտակ էլ ա լինում  :Jpit:

----------

Արևածագ (01.11.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> բա ձեռքի մանգաղով հրեշտակ էլ ա լինում


վայ դա մանգա՞ղ էր: Ես քոթուկ պատկերացրեցի: Ստեղ են ասել կան բաներ որոնք տեսնում են միայն երեխաները :LOL:

----------

einnA (01.11.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Խոստացել էի չէ? 
> 
> _ԿԳԴ-ն գիշեր ու զօր իր պոստում կանգնած ..._
> 
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. քննադատությունների մեջ զիջող կլինեք, մեղկ եմ


 Արյաաա,  :Goblin:  մանգաղս, ԴԳ-ն, չգիտեի, որ թիթեռ եմ, էն էլ չար թիթեռ, էն էլ Դբի գլխի... :LOL:   Դու  մեռար էնյուտա  :Diablo:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Լրիվ լավ էր, բայց դու ԿԳԴ-ի մեջ ե՞րբ ես հրեշտակ տեսել, որ հիմա էլ թևեր էս կպցրել… Ոտքերն էլ ամպոտ անեիր ու պրծնեինք էլի…


Հավաստի աղբյուրներից իմացել ենք, որ *թռնելու համար անպայման չի հրեշտակ լինել*  :Xeloq: :

----------

Jarre (04.11.2010)

----------


## einnA

> Արյաաա,  մանգաղս, ԴԳ-ն, չգիտեի, որ թիթեռ եմ, էն էլ չար թիթեռ, էն էլ Դբի գլխի...  Դու  մեռար էնյուտա


Սաթուլ ես մեղավոր չեմ, էտ քո ֆիրմեննի զնակն ա  :Wink: 
մենակ Դբի Գլուխը ցածր եղավ  :LOL:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Հավաստի աղբյուրներից իմացել ենք, որ *թռնելու համար անպայման չի հրեշտակ լինել* :


Բայց պարտադիրա  21-րդ դարի անհայտ նկարչի վրձնի տակով անցնել:  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (04.11.2010), Դեկադա (02.11.2010), Հայկօ (01.11.2010), ՆանՍ (02.11.2010)

----------


## Մաեստրո

վատ չի գիտես, :Think: տաղանդտ կամաց կամաց ելնում է ջրի երես, :Ok: 
դու Սատի երջանկությանը վերջ  կդնես :Viannen 10:  ծաղրանկարչուհի  ենիետա ջան  :Clapping:  բրավո :Clapping:

----------

einnA (03.11.2010), Jarre (04.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (03.11.2010)

----------


## einnA

> վատ չի գիտես,տաղանդտ կամաց կամաց ելնում է ջրի երես,
> դու Սատի երջանկությանը վերջ  կդնես ծաղրանկարչուհի  ենիետա ջան  բրավո



Նել ջան դե որ էսքան չարչարվել ես ու գրել ես ...  :Kiss:   :Wink: 

բայց Սաթին հանգիստ թող, հեսա մուսան որ եկավ, սպիտակ գենոցիդ է անելու ...

----------

Մաեստրո (12.12.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

> բայց Սաթին հանգիստ թող, հեսա մուսան որ եկավ, սպիտակ գենոցիդ է անելու ...


 Սպիտակ չէ, գունավոր :Love:  :LOL:  Գունավոր ակումբոցիդ :Jpit: :

----------

Jarre (04.11.2010)

----------


## einnA

> Սպիտակ չէ, գունավոր Գունավոր ակումբոցիդ:


էտ ժամանակ մենք կգունավորվենք  :LOL:

----------


## Մաեստրո

> Նել ջան դե որ էսքան չարչարվել ես ու գրել ես ...  
> 
> բայց Սաթին հանգիստ թող, հեսա մուսան որ եկավ, սպիտակ գենոցիդ է անելու ...


էնյուտ ջան, այս երկու բառը գրելու Ժամանակ   երեք բաԺակ սուռճ  պահանջեցի, :Secret:  
դու պատկերացրու թե  ինչ էնեռգյա եմ վատնել :LOL:  :Wink:

----------


## einnA

> էնյուտ ջան, այս երկու բառը գրելու Ժամանակ   երեք բաԺակ սուռճ  պահանջեցի, 
> դու պատկերացրու թե  ինչ էնեռգյա եմ վատնել


պատկեՌացնում եմ  :LOL:   :Kiss:

----------

Մաեստրո (12.12.2010)

----------


## Մաեստրո

> պատկեՌացնում եմ


 :Angry2: դե  հեՌիք ծիծաղես    :Beee: վոնց կաՌողանում եմ այնպես ել գՌում եմ :LOL:  :Lol2:

----------


## einnA

> դե  հեՌիք ծիծաղես   վոնց կաՌողանում եմ այնպես ել գՌում եմ


կարևորը դու գՌի Նել ջան, քո կարծիքը շատ կարևոր է:  :Jpit:

----------

Մաեստրո (12.12.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Աղջիկներ  :Diablo:  ձեր համար պահած օրեր ունեմ,  :Goblin:  իսկ էս անգամ հերթը տղաներինն է:

 Տիգ և Չիլի,թեթև ծաղրանկար, վերնագիրնը՝  «Իմ զենքը իմ ֆլեշն է» :

----------

*e}|{uka* (03.11.2010), A.r.p.i. (04.11.2010), Agni (03.11.2010), CactuSoul (04.11.2010), Chilly (03.11.2010), Chuk (03.11.2010), davidus (04.11.2010), E-la Via (03.11.2010), einnA (03.11.2010), Jarre (04.11.2010), Lianik (03.11.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), Monk (06.11.2010), My World My Space (03.11.2010), Norton (06.11.2010), Tig (04.11.2010), VisTolog (03.11.2010), Yeghoyan (04.11.2010), Արևհատիկ (03.11.2010), Դեկադա (03.11.2010), Լեո (03.11.2010), Հայկօ (03.11.2010), Մաեստրո (12.12.2010), Մանուլ (03.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (03.11.2010), ՆանՍ (04.11.2010), Շինարար (03.11.2010), Ուլուանա (03.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (03.11.2010), Ֆոտոն (04.11.2010)

----------


## Lianik

> Աղջիկներ  ձեր համար պահած օրեր ունեմ,  իսկ էս անգամ հերթը տղաներինն է:
> 
>  Տիգ և Չիլի,թեթև ծաղրանկար, վերնագիրնը՝  «Իմ զենքը իմ ֆլեշն է» :


Ժող, չգիտեի, որ Տիգի հիշողության արտաքին սարքը Չիլին է  :Shok: 

 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Chilly (03.11.2010), davidus (04.11.2010), E-la Via (03.11.2010), Tig (04.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (03.11.2010), ՆանՍ (04.11.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

Բայց Չիլին հեչ Չիլի չի ստեղ... որ անունը գրած չլինեիր չէի էլ կասկածի դաժե.... Սա՞թ

Հ.Գ. Տիգը մի քիչ նման ա ստացվել.....

----------

Chilly (03.11.2010), Lianik (03.11.2010), Maverick (03.11.2010), Tig (04.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (03.11.2010), ՆանՍ (04.11.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Հայացքը նման ա: :Yea:  Համ էլ ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա որ նման լինի: Ծաղրանկար ա:   :Tongue: 
Տիգը իրան նման ա:  :Jpit: 
Սա՜թ:  :Clapping:

----------

E-la Via (03.11.2010), Tig (04.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (03.11.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ժող, չգիտեի, որ Տիգի հիշողության արտաքին սարքը Չիլին է


 Էս թեմայում ամեն անհնարին բան հնարավորա դառնում:  ::}: 




> Բայց Չիլին հեչ Չիլի չի ստեղ... որ անունը գրած չլինեիր չէի էլ կասկածի դաժե.... Սա՞թ
> 
> Հ.Գ. Տիգը մի քիչ նման ա ստացվել.....


 Չիլիին դե ժամանակ կունենամ նմանեցնելու, առաջին փորձսա Չիլի նկարելու դրա համար էլ նման չի:  :Jpit:

----------

davidus (04.11.2010), Jarre (04.11.2010), My World My Space (03.11.2010)

----------


## Lianik

> Էս թեմայում ամեն անհնարին բան հնարավորա դառնում: 
> 
> 
>  Չիլիին դե ժամանակ կունենամ նմանեցնելու, առաջին փորձսա Չիլի նկարելու դրա համար էլ նման չի:


Տիգն էլի ծաղրանկար ունի՞ :Smile:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Տիգն էլի ծաղրանկար ունի՞


Չէ, սա առաջիննա  :Smile:

----------

Tig (04.11.2010)

----------


## Chilly

Աաաաաաաաաաաաաաա  :LOL: 
Մեռաաաաաաա
Մեռել եմ...

----------

Lianik (04.11.2010), Tig (04.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (03.11.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Բայց ոնց որ թե շատ հաստ Չլիլ ա դուրս եկել…  :Wink: 

Լավն ա շատ

----------

davidus (04.11.2010), E-la Via (03.11.2010), Jarre (04.11.2010), Tig (04.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (03.11.2010), ՆանՍ (04.11.2010)

----------


## Chilly

> Աղջիկներ  ձեր համար պահած օրեր ունեմ,  իսկ էս անգամ հերթը տղաներինն է:
> 
>  Տիգ և Չիլի,թեթև ծաղրանկար, վերնագիրնը՝  «Իմ զենքը իմ ֆլեշն է» :


Լավ էլ նման եմ, մենակ վզիս USB-ի մետաղյա կոնտակտների քանակը սխալ ես արել, չեմ հասկանում, դու ֆլեշկա չես տեսե՞լ  :LOL:  

Բայց եթե լուրջ, Սաթ ջան, մերսի, ինձ թվում ա դու ավելի լավ էլ կարող ես...

----------

Tig (04.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (03.11.2010)

----------


## E-la Via

ԿԳԴ ջան լաաաաավն ա  :Hands Up:  :LOL:  :LOL: ....

----------

ԿԳԴ (03.11.2010)

----------


## einnA

> Աղջիկներ  ձեր համար պահած օրեր ունեմ,  իսկ էս անգամ հերթը տղաներինն է:


Ասեցի չէ սպասեք գունավորվելուն  :Wink: 
Հ.Գ. Էլ Սաթին չհանդիպեք ժողովուրդ  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (04.11.2010), Tig (04.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (03.11.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Աաաաաաաաաաաաաաա 
> Մեռաաաաաաա
> Մեռել եմ...


 Բա ո՞նց ես խոսում, որ մեռել ես  :Jpit:

----------


## E-la Via

> Լավ էլ նման եմ, մենակ վզիս USB-ի մետաղյա կոնտակտների քանակը սխալ ես արել, չեմ հասկանում, դու ֆլեշկա չես տեսե՞լ  
> 
> Բայց եթե լուրջ, Սաթ ջան, մերսի, ինձ թվում ա դու ավելի լավ էլ կարող ես...


Այ մարդ ինչ էլ ռիսկ ես անում ավելի լավի մասին խոսալ  :Wink: …

----------


## Chilly

> Բա ո՞նց ես խոսում, որ մեռել ես


system restore եղա  :LOL:

----------

Tig (04.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (04.11.2010)

----------


## Chilly

> Այ մարդ ինչ էլ ռիսկ ես անում ավելի լավի մասին խոսալ …


Չէ, դու Սաթի հնարավորությունները չգիտես  :LOL:

----------

E-la Via (04.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (04.11.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Լավ էլ նման եմ, մենակ վզիս USB-ի մետաղյա կոնտակտների քանակը սխալ ես արել, չեմ հասկանում, դու ֆլեշկա չես տեսե՞լ  
> 
> Բայց եթե լուրջ, Սաթ ջան, մերսի, ինձ թվում ա դու ավելի լավ էլ կարող ես...


Ֆլեշկա՞,կարծեմ մի տեղ  տեսել եմ,հա հիշեցի, էն որ մի նկար ունեիր ձեռդ ֆլեշկա, այ ըտեղ եմ տեսել:  :Jpit: 
Չիլի ջան,նոր թարմ բնորդ ես,դեռ քեզ խայտառակ կանեմ, էն ժամանամ մերսի չես ասի:  :LOL:

----------

Chilly (04.11.2010), davidus (04.11.2010), E-la Via (04.11.2010), Jarre (04.11.2010), Tig (04.11.2010), ՆանՍ (04.11.2010)

----------


## Chilly

> Ֆլեշկա՞,կարծեմ մի տեղ  տեսել եմ,հա հիշեցի, էն որ մի նկար ունեիր ձեռդ ֆլեշկա, այ ըտեղ եմ տեսել: 
> Չիլի ջան,նոր թարմ բնորդ ես,դեռ քեզ խայտառակ կանեմ, էն ժամանամ մերսի չես ասի:


Սաթ ջան, քանի՞ հատ ես տեսել իմ նկարներից նենց, որ ատամներս չերևան  :LOL:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթ ջան, քանի՞ հատ ես տեսել իմ նկարներից նենց, որ ատամներս չերևան


Մենակ ֆլեշկով նկարդ էր, թե՞ սխալվում եմ  :LOL:

----------


## davidus

> Աղջիկներ  ձեր համար պահած օրեր ունեմ,  իսկ էս անգամ հերթը տղաներինն է:
> 
>  Տիգ և Չիլի,թեթև ծաղրանկար, վերնագիրնը՝  «Իմ զենքը իմ ֆլեշն է» :


Տիգ, բայց դու իզուր ես ժպտում: Էդ ֆլեշկայի մեջ կակ մինիմում մեկ հատ *գորտ*jan, մի քանի հատ *շուն*logger և այլ մանր-մունր *մալ*ware տիպի վիրուսներ կան:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Սաթ, հարգանքներս  :Ok:

----------

E-la Via (04.11.2010), Jarre (04.11.2010), My World My Space (04.11.2010), Tig (04.11.2010), Yeghoyan (04.11.2010), Արևածագ (06.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (04.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.11.2010), ՆանՍ (04.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (04.11.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Բայց ոնց որ թե շատ հաստ *Չլիլ* ա դուրս եկել… 
> 
> Լավն ա շատ



 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Ամա՜ն հլա իմ գրածին: Էտ խեղճին էնքան են չլել *Չիլին* վերափոխվել ա *Չլիլ*-ի: :LOL:  :LOL: 

...բայց փաստորեն չլվելուց Չիլին հաստանում ա ոչ թե բարակում: :Tongue:

----------

Jarre (04.11.2010), ՆանՍ (04.11.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Տիգ, բայց դու իզուր ես ժպտում: Էդ ֆլեշկայի մեջ կակ մինիմում մեկ հատ *գորտ*jan, մի քանի հատ *շուն*logger և այլ մանր-մունր *մալ*ware տիպի վիրուսներ կան:   
> 
> Հ.Գ. Սաթ, հարգանքներս


Գորտն ու Շունը  :Beee:  հասկացանք, բա Մալն ո՞վ ա  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (04.11.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Գորտն ու Շունը  հասկացանք, բա Մալն ո՞վ ա


Դու մի վռազի... շուտով կլինի...  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (04.11.2010), Tig (04.11.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Դու մի վռազի... շուտով կլինի...


Իիի, բա ես Շունլոգգերը իմ վրա վերցրի, նախորդ ավատարներիս պատճառով  :Jpit:

----------

Chilly (04.11.2010), Jarre (04.11.2010), My World My Space (04.11.2010)

----------


## Chilly

Տիգ ջան, դու սրանց մի լսի, նախանձում են որ իմ ծաղրանկարը տենց լավն ա ստացվել  :Beee:  Ոչ մի վիրուս էլ չկա, սաղ հանել գցել եմ ակումբ  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (04.11.2010), Tig (04.11.2010), Արևածագ (06.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (04.11.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Իիի, բա ես Շունլոգգերը իմ վրա վերցրի, նախորդ ավատարներիս պատճառով


չէէ, դու կլասդ մի քցի: Դու *ռուֆ*.32.injector ես  :Jpit: 




> Տիգ ջան, դու սրանց մի լսի, նախանձում են որ իմ ծաղրանկարը տենց լավն ա ստացվել  Ոչ մի վիրուս էլ չկա, սաղ հանել գցել եմ ակումբ


Չէ, մի հատը պահել ես:  :LOL:

----------

Chilly (04.11.2010), Jarre (04.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (18.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (04.11.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սաթ ջան, քանի՞ հատ ես տեսել իմ նկարներից նենց, որ ատամներս չերևան


Չիլ, ատամներդ էլ կան, ուղղակի տեղը չես բերել՝ որոնք են. էդ ֆլեշկայի ներքևի մասի բացվածքին հլը ուշադիր նայի. ոչ մի բանի չես նմանացնու՞մ  :LOL: :

----------

Chilly (04.11.2010), Jarre (04.11.2010), Արևածագ (06.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (04.11.2010), ՆանՍ (06.11.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Աաաաաաաաաաաաաաա 
> Մեռաաաաաաա
> Մեռել եմ...


Ես լավա գիշերը չեմ տեսել, թե չէ մեռնալու էի գործի չգաի :LOL:  :Hands Up: 
Չնայած հիմա էլ շունչս փչելու վրայա… աչքիս էսօր գործախափան օրա :LOL: 

Սաթ ջան, դու դեմք ես :Love:

----------

Jarre (04.11.2010), Lianik (04.11.2010), Yeghoyan (04.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (04.11.2010), ՆանՍ (04.11.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Աղջիկներ  ձեր համար պահած օրեր ունեմ,  իսկ էս անգամ հերթը տղաներինն է:
> 
>  Տիգ և Չիլի,թեթև ծաղրանկար, վերնագիրնը՝  «Իմ զենքը իմ ֆլեշն է» :


Իմ զենքը իմ Մուշն է… :Tongue:

----------

A.r.p.i. (04.11.2010), Agni (06.11.2010), Chilly (04.11.2010), davidus (04.11.2010), einnA (04.11.2010), Jarre (04.11.2010), Lianik (04.11.2010), Yeghoyan (04.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (04.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.11.2010), ՆանՍ (04.11.2010)

----------


## Lianik

> Ես լավա գիշերը չեմ տեսել, թե չէ մեռնալու էի գործի չգաի
> Չնայած հիմա էլ շունչս փչելու վրայա… աչքիս էսօր գործախափան օրա
> 
> Սաթ ջան, դու դեմք ես


Տիգ, գիշերն ուզում էի զանգեմ..էն էլ ասի..սուս մնամ  :Blush:

----------

Chilly (04.11.2010), Tig (04.11.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Դիմավորեք, Չիլին իր ողջ հմայքով...  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (05.11.2010), Agni (06.11.2010), AniwaR (05.11.2010), Ariadna (06.11.2010), CactuSoul (06.11.2010), Chilly (05.11.2010), Chuk (06.11.2010), davidus (05.11.2010), einnA (05.11.2010), Interdenominational (20.11.2010), Jarre (07.11.2010), Lianik (05.11.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), Malxas (20.11.2010), Maverick (06.11.2010), Monk (06.11.2010), My World My Space (05.11.2010), Norton (06.11.2010), Tig (06.11.2010), VisTolog (05.11.2010), Yeghoyan (06.11.2010), Աբելյան (06.11.2010), Արևածագ (06.11.2010), Արևհատիկ (05.11.2010), Ձայնալար (06.11.2010), Մաեստրո (17.11.2010), Մանուլ (05.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.11.2010), ՆանՍ (06.11.2010), Շինարար (05.11.2010), Ուլուանա (05.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (05.11.2010), Սլիմ (05.11.2010), Ֆոտոն (06.11.2010)

----------


## Chilly

> Դիմավորեք, Չիլին իր ողջ հմայքով...




Սաաաաաաաաաաաաաաթ........ Էս ի՞նչ ա հագսսս..  :LOL:

----------

My World My Space (05.11.2010), Tig (06.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (05.11.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Դիմավորեք, Չիլին իր ողջ հմայքով...


Գալիբոյ ֆոնից ամոթից կարմրած, կարմիր  տրիկոյով բալետ պարող եդինառոգ-սատանա........... :Lol2:

----------

Chilly (05.11.2010), davidus (05.11.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), Maverick (06.11.2010), Tig (06.11.2010), Yeghoyan (06.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (05.11.2010), Ձայնալար (06.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.11.2010), ՆանՍ (06.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (05.11.2010), Սլիմ (05.11.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Գալիբոյ ֆոնից ամոթից կարմրած, կարմիր  տրիկոյով բալետ պարող եդինա*ռոգ*-սատանա...........


Եդինա*պոչ* ու եդինա*համբույր* սատանա :Secret: 

 :LOL:

----------

Maverick (06.11.2010), My World My Space (05.11.2010), Tig (06.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (05.11.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաաաաաաաաաաաաաաթ........ Էս ի՞նչ ա հագսսս..


Բալերինայի շրջազգեստ  :Jpit:

----------

davidus (05.11.2010), My World My Space (05.11.2010), Tig (06.11.2010), ՆանՍ (06.11.2010)

----------


## Chilly

կարողա՞ նենց հարմար գներով քիլլերի տեղ իմանաք

----------

davidus (05.11.2010), My World My Space (05.11.2010), Tig (06.11.2010), Արևածագ (06.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (05.11.2010), ՆանՍ (06.11.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բալերինայի շրջազգեստ


Ընդ որում բալերինայի շրջազգեստի անունը «տու-տու» ա  :Jpit:

----------

ԿԳԴ (18.11.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սաաաաաաաաաաաաաաթ........ Էս ի՞նչ ա հագսսս..


Չիլի ա, ի՞նչ ա  :LOL: :

Լավն ա, Սաթ, հատկապես Չիլիին չիլի հագցնելու մտահղացումը  :Hands Up:  Բայց դեմքը էնքան էլ նման չի Չիլիին, աչքերն են նման՝ ձևով, բայց հայացքը՝ ոնց որ թե չէ:

----------

Chilly (20.11.2010), Tig (06.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (05.11.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Չիլի ա, ի՞նչ ա :
> 
> Լավն ա, Սաթ, հատկապես Չիլիին չիլի հագցնելու մտահղացումը  Բայց դեմքը էնքան էլ նման չի Չիլիին, աչքերն են նման՝ ձևով, բայց հայացքը՝ ոնց որ թե չէ:


 Նման ա  :Jpit:  Ես որ Չիլիկին ռեալում տեսած չլինեի, էս նկարով կճանաչեի  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (06.11.2010), Chilly (20.11.2010), Արևածագ (06.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (05.11.2010), ՆանՍ (06.11.2010)

----------


## Tig

Ընտիրա ստացվել Սաթ ջան, մանավանդ մտահղացումներդ հզոր են: :Smile: 

հ.գ. Մուշ, բայց մեկա ինձ ավելի նմանա նկարել :Tongue:

----------

Jarre (10.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (06.11.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ժառը գազանանոցում  :Jpit:   :Crazy:

----------

*e}|{uka* (20.11.2010), A.r.p.i. (20.11.2010), AniwaR (20.11.2010), Ariadna (20.11.2010), ars83 (01.04.2011), CactuSoul (22.11.2010), Chilly (20.11.2010), Chuk (20.11.2010), davidus (20.11.2010), E-la Via (19.11.2010), einnA (20.11.2010), helium (20.11.2010), Interdenominational (20.11.2010), Jarre (20.11.2010), Kita (20.11.2010), Legolas (22.11.2010), Lianik (19.11.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), Lord (29.11.2010), Monk (20.11.2010), My World My Space (20.11.2010), Nare-M (02.04.2011), Rammstein (01.04.2011), Smokie (27.05.2011), Tig (20.11.2010), Ungrateful (20.11.2010), Yevuk (20.11.2010), Աբելյան (29.11.2010), Արշակ (20.11.2010), Արևածագ (19.11.2010), Արևհատիկ (22.11.2010), Դեկադա (20.11.2010), Երվանդ (20.11.2010), Լեո (20.11.2010), Ձայնալար (20.11.2010), Մաեստրո (05.12.2010), Մանուլ (28.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (19.11.2010), ՆանՍ (20.11.2010), Շինարար (20.11.2010), Ուլուանա (21.11.2010), Ուրվական (29.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (22.11.2010), Սլիմ (20.11.2010), Ֆոտոն (22.11.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Հրաշալի նկար է...  :Ok:  Միայն մենք չէ',  նույնիսկ աֆրիկյան ընձուղտներն են սիրում Ժառռին:
 Կեցցե'ս ԿԳԴ:  :Love:

----------

Jarre (20.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (20.11.2010), ՆանՍ (20.11.2010)

----------


## einnA

աաա ինձ ամենաշատը արևի դեմքը, ընձուղտի սիրահարված մռութը, էն մեկի ապշահար հայացքը (աչքիս էտ Արթուրի բոյից էր ապշել  :LOL: ), Jarre-ի կոշոները... էլ ինչ մնաց ... :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Սաթ զինվի  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (20.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (20.11.2010), Ուլուանա (21.11.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Հրաշալի նկար է...  Միայն մենք չէ',  նույնիսկ աֆրիկյան ընձուղտներն են սիրում Ժառռին:
>  Կեցցե'ս ԿԳԴ:


 Շնորհակալություն, :Blush:  ընձուխտներից մեկը առաջին անգամ ա տեսնում իրենից բոյով մեկին,իսկ էն մյուսը արդեն սիրահարվելա կարմիր վերնաշապիկով գիգանտին:  :Crazy: 
էսա Ժառը կգա ինձ կեցցես կաս  :LOL: 




> աաա ինձ ամենաշատը արևի դեմքը, ընձուղտի սիրահարված մռութը, էն մեկի ապշահար հայացքը (աչքիս էտ Արթուրի բոյից էր ապշել ), Jarre-ի կոշոները... էլ ինչ մնաց ... 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Սաթ զինվի


 Զենքերս շուտվանից սրած, յուղած պատրաստ ա,  :Goblin:   դուք ձեր մասին մտածեք  :Diablo:

----------

Jarre (20.11.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> էսա Ժառը կգա ինձ կեցցես կաս


Սաթ, այ հիմա նստած ինձ ստիպում եմ, որ ջղայնանամ, բայց չի ստացվում  :Blush:  

Մեռնում եմ ծիծաղից ու չկաաաամ արդեն  :Lol2: 

ՀԳ՝ այ եթե ջայլամ նկարեիր մինչև հոգուս խորքը ու մինչև կյանքիս վերջ վիրավորված կլինեի քեզանից  :Beee: 




> Շնորհակալություն, ընձուխտներից մեկը առաջին անգամ ա տեսնում իրենից բոյով մեկին,իսկ էն մյուսը արդեն սիրահարվելա կարմիր վերնաշապիկով գիգանտին:


Լսի, էն փոքրիկ ընձուխտը ընենց հայացքով ա վրես նայում, որ արդեն ես էլ սիրահարվեցի իրան  :Jpit: 




> Զենքերս շուտվանից սրած, յուղած պատրաստ ա,   դուք ձեր մասին մտածեք


Սաթ ջան, դե մենք արդեն մտածելու բան չունենք։ Արդեն ոտից գլուխ ամեն ձև խայտառակել թողել ես  :Beee:   Իսկ այ դու մտածելու լիիիիիիիիիիիիքը բան ունես, ընկերս....  :Goxakan:   :Wink: 

Սաթ, բայց ընձուխտների հայացքները սպանում են, լուրջ եմ ասում։ Հզոր մտահղացում ա, ապրես։

----------

*e}|{uka* (20.11.2010), einnA (20.11.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), Դեկադա (20.11.2010), Մաեստրո (05.12.2010), ՆանՍ (20.11.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> ՀԳ՝ այ եթե ջայլամ նկարեիր մինչև հոգուս խորքը ու մինչև կյանքիս վերջ վիրավորված կլինեի քեզանից


 Եվս մեկ միտք  :LOL:  :Tongue:

----------


## Jarre

> Եվս մեկ միտք


Վաաաայ, Սաթենիկ աղջիկ, չես թողնում էլի, որ մարդ մինչև վերջ բարի լինի քո հանդեպ  :Angry2: 

Ես էլ մտել էի, որ հատուկ գրեի, թե ինչքան զարմանալիորեն բարիացել ես, որ էն փայլուն բուլաթից ատամս չես շեշտել  :Blush:  , դմբո ժպիտս բավականին մեղմացրել ես, ու ընդհանրապես, որ քիչ ես նվաստացրել..... Էն էլ մտա ու տեսա, որ ջայլամախառը ծաղրանկարը ևս մեկ միտք ա քո համար։

Հանգիստ տեղդ նստի, էլի այ աղջիկ  :Angry2: 

ՀԳ՝ ապարատս էլ մի երեք անգամ թանկանոց ես նկարել։ Canon D5-ի չափսերն ա  :Tongue:   Հուսով եմ էս ծաղրամարգարեանկարչությունդ էլ կկատարվի մի օր  :Love:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Վաաաայ, Սաթենիկ աղջիկ, չես թողնում էլի, որ մարդ մինչև վերջ բարի լինի քո հանդեպ 
> 
> Ես էլ մտել էի, որ հատուկ գրեի, թե ինչքան զարմանալիորեն բարիացել ես, որ էն փայլուն բուլաթից ատամս չես շեշտել  , դմբո ժպիտս բավականին մեղմացրել ես, ու ընդհանրապես, որ քիչ ես նվաստացրել..... Էն էլ մտա ու տեսա, որ ջայլամախառը ծաղրանկարը ևս մեկ միտք ա քո համար։
> 
> Հանգիստ տեղդ նստի, էլի այ աղջիկ 
> 
> ՀԳ՝ ապարատս էլ մի երեք անգամ թանկանոց ես նկարել։ Canon D5-ի չափսերն ա   Հուսով եմ էս ծաղրամարգարեանկարչությունդ էլ կկատարվի մի օր


Վատն էնա,որ ես բարիանալու շանսեր չունեմ,իմ ճակատին գրածա, որ  չարագործ եմ  :Jpit:  բուլատից ոսկեջրած ատամդ էլ արել եմ,ուղղակի լավ չի երևում:Թանկանոց ապարադդ էլ քեզ նվեր,մի քիչ ուրախացի  :Tongue:

----------

Jarre (20.11.2010), Արևածագ (20.11.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Վատն էնա,որ ես բարիանալու շանսեր չունեմ,իմ ճակատին գրածա, որ  չարագործ եմ  բուլատից ոսկեջրած ատամդ էլ արել եմ,ուղղակի լավ չի երևում:Թանկանոց ապարադդ էլ քեզ նվեր,մի քիչ ուրախացի


Նման անկեղծ խոստովանությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ դեռ հույսեր կան, որ անուղղելի չես  :Jpit:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Ժ*առը գազանանոցում*


Ի՜նչքան էլ նման եք: Ժառ էտ աղջկան բան չասես, իրոք տիպիկ դու ես...քո 100 միլիոն դոլարանոց ժպիտով...բա հլա կոշիկներին: :LOL:

----------

Jarre (20.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (20.11.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Սա՞թ, Արթուրի վերևի սաղ ատամները նենց կարգին փչացած ես նկարել, որ առաջինը էդ տեսա, նոր բոյը :LOL:

----------

ԿԳԴ (20.11.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Ժառը գազանանոցում


Սաթ ջան, սպանիր............աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա :Lol2:

----------

Jarre (20.11.2010), Արևածագ (20.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (20.11.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Աաաա, ինձ ընձուխտը սբանեց  :LOL:  Սաթ, տի լիցո, կավկազսկոյ նացիոնալնոսծի  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (22.11.2010), Jarre (20.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (20.11.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

> Խնդրեմ 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


 Ժողովու'րդ, էն բոյով ընձուղտի ու Չիլիի հայացքները  նման չե՞ն... :Blush:

----------

davidus (20.11.2010), Jarre (20.11.2010), My World My Space (20.11.2010), Tig (21.11.2010), Դեկադա (20.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (20.11.2010), ՆանՍ (22.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (22.11.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> *Արևածագ* -ի խոսքերից
> Ժողովու'րդ, էն բոյով ընձուղտի ու Չիլիի հայացքները նման չե՞ն


Տեսնես Ժառը ետին պլանո՞ւմ է:

----------

Jarre (20.11.2010), Արևածագ (20.11.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ժողովու'րդ, էն բոյով ընձուղտի ու Չիլիի հայացքները  նման չե՞ն...


Ես տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում Արևածագ ջան, նույն դեմքնա:  :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (20.11.2010), Արևածագ (20.11.2010), Դեկադա (20.11.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Սա՞թ, Արթուրի վերևի սաղ ատամները նենց կարգին փչացած ես նկարել, որ առաջինը էդ տեսա, նոր բոյը


Ի դեպ, ծռտիկ-մռտիկ լինելը ու փչացած լինելը լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են   :Beee:

----------

ԿԳԴ (20.11.2010), ՆանՍ (22.11.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վերջն ա  :LOL:   :LOL:   :Hands Up: : 
Որ ասեցիք, նոր նկատեցի Ժառի վերին փԴած ատամները  :LOL: : Բա սիրահարված ընձուղտը  :LOL: :

Մենակ մի բան չհասկացա. էդ տեսարանն ինչո՞վ արևի դուրը չի եկել, որ տենց դեմք ա ընդունել...  :Dntknw:  Չլինի՞ թե ինքն էլ Ժառի վրա աչք ուներ, բայց ընձուղտուհու հավակնությունները տեսավ, մանթո ընկավ, հույսը կտրեց  :LOL: :

----------

Jarre (22.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (22.11.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Վերջն ա   : 
> Որ ասեցիք, նոր նկատեցի Ժառի վերին փԴած ատամները : Բա սիրահարված ընձուղտը :
> 
> Մենակ մի բան չհասկացա. էդ տեսարանն ինչո՞վ արևի դուրը չի եկել, որ տենց դեմք ա ընդունել...  Չլինի՞ թե ինքն էլ Ժառի վրա աչք ուներ, բայց ընձուղտուհու հավակնությունները տեսավ, մանթո ընկավ, հույսը կտրեց :


 Շնորհակալություն Ուլուանա ջան:  :Blush:  Հարցը նրանում ա, որ արևը դավաճանության ականատես ա ու իրականում ընձուղտուհու վրա աչք ուներ, ոչ թե գիգանտ Ժառի:  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (22.11.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Բա Ժառի ընձուղտի կաշվից կոշիկները  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

einnA (22.11.2010), Jarre (22.11.2010), My World My Space (22.11.2010), Tig (22.11.2010), Արշակ (22.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (22.11.2010), ՆանՍ (22.11.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Բա Ժառի ընձուղտի կաշվից կոշիկները


Հնարավորա, էդ առումով էլ լինի  ընձուղտի աչքերի չռվածությունը :LOL:

----------

paniaG (22.11.2010), Արևածագ (22.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (22.11.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Մի հապաղիր, սնիկերսիր....  :Acute:  Եվ նա պատրաստ էր մի կտոր սնիկերսի համար անարգանքի սյունը ծռել:  :Crazy:  Լուսանկարինկարի  աղբյուր « facebook»  :Sulel:    Գուշակեք, թե ովքեր են.... :Think:

----------

*e}|{uka* (28.11.2010), A.r.p.i. (29.11.2010), CactuSoul (29.11.2010), Chilly (29.11.2010), Chuk (28.11.2010), davidus (28.11.2010), E-la Via (29.11.2010), einnA (29.11.2010), Gayl (29.11.2010), Jarre (28.11.2010), Lianik (28.11.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), Tig (29.11.2010), Yeghoyan (07.01.2011), Yevuk (29.11.2010), Աբելյան (29.11.2010), Արևածագ (28.11.2010), Արևհատիկ (30.11.2010), Դատարկություն (29.11.2010), Ժունդիայի (29.11.2010), Ձայնալար (28.11.2010), Մանուլ (29.11.2010), Մարկիզ (29.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (15.04.2011), ՆանՍ (29.11.2010), Շինարար (28.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (29.11.2010)

----------


## Lianik

> Մի հապաղիր, սնիկերսիր....  Եվ նա պատրաստ էր մի կտոր սնիկերսի համար անարգանքի սյունը ծռել:  Լուսանկարինկարի  աղբյուր « facebook»    Գուշակեք, թե ովքեր են....


ուրիշ ովքե?ր կլինեին, բացի իրենցից... :LOL: 

նկարի մարդուն չեմ ճանաչում :Think:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Մի հապաղիր, սնիկերսիր....  Եվ նա պատրաստ էր մի կտոր սնիկերսի համար անարգանքի սյունը ծռել:  Լուսանկարինկարի  աղբյուր « facebook»    Գուշակեք, թե ովքեր են....[/IMG]


Վորդ և Մուշո տղամարդկանց զույգը: Էն ում շունն ա՞, Ռուֆինն ա՞:  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (28.11.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Վորդ և Մուշո տղամարդկանց զույգը: Էն ում շունն ա՞, Ռուֆինն ա՞:


Ճիշտ է  :Hands Up:   Ռուֆուսի շունը չի,  այլ Ռուֆուսի խորհրդավոր ժպիտով ոչխարը  :Beee:   :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (28.11.2010), Ariadna (29.11.2010), E-la Via (29.11.2010), Jarre (28.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (29.11.2010)

----------


## Chilly

> Մի հապաղիր, սնիկերսիր....  Եվ նա պատրաստ էր մի կտոր սնիկերսի համար անարգանքի սյունը ծռել:  Լուսանկարինկարի  աղբյուր « facebook»    Գուշակեք, թե ովքեր են....


 :LOL:  նստածս ձևը...
էդ էլ ա ֆեյսբուքի՞ց...
Վայ, Սաթ. դու դաժե կախաղանի արժանի չես, քեզ քառատել ա պետք, կամ հնգատել  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (29.11.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> նստածս ձևը...
> էդ էլ ա ֆեյսբուքի՞ց...
> Վայ, Սաթ. դու դաժե կախաղանի արժանի չես, քեզ քառատել ա պետք, կամ հնգատել


 Էն քիլլերն ի՞նչ էղավ  :Jpit:   ::}:

----------

Jarre (29.11.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Զատո ինչ չոբան ստիպտիզյոր ունենք  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (29.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (29.11.2010)

----------


## Chilly

> Էն քիլլերն ի՞նչ էղավ


քիլլերին հետ ուղարկեցինք, շատ արագ մահ կլիներ դա...

----------

ԿԳԴ (29.11.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> քիլլերին հետ ուղարկեցինք, շատ արագ մահ կլիներ դա...


 Գրողը տանի... :Sad:  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (29.11.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Էն քիլլերն ի՞նչ էղավ


Սաթ ջան, մի շտպաիր՝ սնիկերսիր (քանի կարաս)։

Կիլլերը ճամփին ա, հեչ հոգ մի արա։

----------

einnA (29.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (29.11.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Սաթ, Չիլիի ու Սփեյսի դեմքի արտահայտությունները լրիվ բռնացրել ես  :Jpit:  Դե Ռուֆիի խուճուճ ժպիտն էլ չասեմ  :Jpit:

----------

ԿԳԴ (29.11.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Հովո մի հատ պատմվածք կգրե՞ս "Գալըբոյանց քլաբը" վերնագրով :LOL: 
Սաթ մալադեց :Hands Up:

----------

Jarre (29.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (29.11.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

::}:  Էնյուտա

----------

*e}|{uka* (26.12.2010), A.r.p.i. (26.12.2010), Chuk (26.12.2010), E-la Via (26.12.2010), einnA (26.12.2010), Jarre (26.12.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), Norton (30.12.2010), Tig (26.12.2010), Ungrateful (26.12.2010), Արևածագ (26.12.2010), Արևհատիկ (26.12.2010), Դեկադա (26.12.2010), Հայկօ (26.12.2010), Մաեստրո (27.12.2010), Մանուլ (29.12.2010), ՆանՍ (27.12.2010), Շինարար (26.12.2010), Ուլուանա (26.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (26.12.2010)

----------


## einnA

Սաթուլ  :LOL:   :LOL:   մի բան նման ա բայց չեմ կողմնորոշվում թե ինչը  :LOL:

----------

ԿԳԴ (26.12.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթուլ    մի բան նման ա բայց չեմ կողմնորոշվում թե ինչը


Երևի քիթիկը  :LOL:

----------

einnA (26.12.2010)

----------


## einnA

> Երևի քիթիկը


հա էտ մեկը լրիվ տոչ վ տոչ : D կարելի է դնել հենց ֆորումի անդամների լուսանկարների թեմայում, էլ ինչ ծաղրանկար  :Yes:   :Jpit:

----------

ԿԳԴ (26.12.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վայ, ինչ լավն ա, Սաթ  :Jpit: : Շատ դիպուկ ու մռութ ծաղրանկար ա ստացվել  :Ok: ։

----------

einnA (27.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (26.12.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Դե վայելիր մինչև դեկտեմբերի 1-ը մնացած քո անգին օրերը, ժամերը, րոպեները ու վայրկյանները


Բավականին ուշացմամբ, բայց դե....  :Blush: 


*Dies irae*
*Ահեղ օրը*
 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Բոլոր անմեղ ակումբցիների հիշատակին, ովքեր տուժել են ԿԳԴ-ի գրչից և վրձնից  :Beee: 
Այս ծաղրանկարի հեղինակն է ինձ արդեն մտերիմ ընկեր դարձած հայտնի ծաղրանկարիչ ԱՐԶՕ-ն՝ Արայիկ Օհանյանը, որի ծաղրանկարները ամեն շաբաթ պարբերաբար լույս են տեսնում ընդդիմության լրատվամիջոցներում։

*ՀԳ**՝* ծաղրանկարների կերպարներին խնդրում եմ ինձ չբողոքեք, որ նախօրոք թույլտվություն չեմ վերցրել ձեզանից։ Ինչպես տեսնում եք առաջին բողոքողը ես պիտի լինեմ  :Beee: 
*ՀՀԳ**՝* Դեռ մի անակնկալ էլ կա  :Wink:   Բայց էտ հատկապես կհետաքրքրի մեր *ԿԳԴ*-ին  :Tongue:

----------

*e}|{uka* (29.12.2010), Altair (12.01.2011), Ambrosine (31.12.2010), Ameli (28.05.2011), Ariadna (29.12.2010), Askalaf (09.01.2011), CactuSoul (07.01.2011), Chilly (30.12.2010), Chuk (30.12.2010), davidus (04.01.2011), E-la Via (30.12.2010), einnA (29.12.2010), Empty`Tears (14.01.2011), Farfalla (29.12.2010), Freeman (14.01.2011), Gayl (30.12.2010), helium (29.12.2010), Interdenominational (29.12.2010), ivy (30.12.2010), Kita (29.12.2010), Legolas (30.12.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), Lord (30.12.2010), Malxas (29.12.2010), Monk (30.12.2010), Moonwalker (29.12.2010), Norton (30.12.2010), paniaG (30.12.2010), Rammer (30.12.2010), Rammstein (29.12.2010), Shah (30.12.2010), Skeptic (30.12.2010), SSS (30.12.2010), Tig (30.12.2010), Ungrateful (30.12.2010), V!k (30.12.2010), Valentina (31.12.2010), VisTolog (29.12.2010), Yeghoyan (07.01.2011), Yevuk (30.12.2010), Zhor(ARM) (30.12.2010), Աբելյան (30.12.2010), Արևածագ (30.12.2010), Արևհատիկ (29.12.2010), Բարեկամ (30.12.2010), Դատարկություն (30.12.2010), Երվանդ (30.12.2010), Ժունդիայի (02.01.2011), ԿԳԴ (29.12.2010), Հայկօ (29.12.2010), Ձայնալար (29.12.2010), Մաեստրո (02.01.2011), Մանուլ (29.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2011), Շինարար (29.12.2010), Ուլուանա (30.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (29.12.2010), Սերխիո (24.01.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

:Lol2:  ուրիշ ոչինչ չեմ կարող ասել :LOL:

----------

Chuk (30.12.2010), Jarre (29.12.2010), Արևհատիկ (29.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (29.12.2010), Ձայնալար (29.12.2010), Մանուլ (29.12.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

> ուրիշ ոչինչ չեմ կարող ասել


+1  :LOL:  Վարկանիշ Արզօին  :Jpit: : 

 Ժառ, ես էլ գիտեմ` դու ես նկարել, ներքևի ստորագրությունն էլ փորձում էի "Արթ" կարդալ  :Jpit: ))

Հ.Գ. Հայկօի հայացքը ու Ձայնալարի դեմքի արտահայտությունը վերջն են  :Jpit: :

----------

Jarre (29.12.2010), Շինարար (29.12.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

:Hands Up:  :LOL:  Էս կրակն ինձ համար ե՞ն վառում, ինչ լավնա,այ սա կոչվումա ծաղրանկար: Շնորհակալություն նկարողին, իսկ պատվիրողին կախեեեեե՜լ.... :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (29.12.2010), Jarre (29.12.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), Արևածագ (30.12.2010), Ձայնալար (29.12.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա, էս իիիիիիինչ լաաաաաաաավն աաաաաաաաա...  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

*Jarre*, ես ձեզ սիրում եմ  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------

Ariadna (29.12.2010), einnA (29.12.2010), Jarre (29.12.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), Արևածագ (30.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (29.12.2010), Շինարար (29.12.2010)

----------


## Jarre

Սաթ, կռահում ես չէ՞ բերանդ խի ա տենց փակ, կամ գուցե բախտի բերմամբ հիշես ինչ որ օր....  :LOL:

----------

ԿԳԴ (30.12.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Բոլորը զինված պատրաստվում են ինձ զոհաբերեն,մենակ Ժունդիային ա դեմ:  :Goblin:  Սրանից հետո էլ իրան չեմ ծաղրանկարի:  :Jpit:  Երվանդը իրա գողական ակնոցներով ձուկա բռնում, :LOL:  Հայկօն ծննդյան օրնա հիշացնում Չուկի, երևի ուզումա ասի էս տոն օրը կկրկնապատկվի ԿԳԴ-ի մահով  :Sad:  :դաժան Չուկը սառը հայացքով իրա չար գործնա անում, Ժառն էլ ուրախությունից ատամնաշարնա բացել,էլ չգիտի, որ էն աշխարհից էլ լինի մեկա ծաղրանկարելու եմ  :Tongue:  Ձայնալաիրն զոռով են բերել,ես դա զգում եմ իրա հայացիքից, բայց կացինը լավ սուրա:  :Think:  Աստղոն դիմակա դրել, որ իրան չճանաչեմ,բայց մեկա քեզ էլ եմ նկարելու  :Diablo:  Ուլուանան էլ խորովածի ա սպասում: Ինձ մնում ա միայն իմ վերջին խոսքը ասեմ,էն էլ անխիղճները բերանս փակել են: Ես սա այսպես չեմ թողնի.......... :Goblin:

----------

E-la Via (30.12.2010), Jarre (29.12.2010), Legolas (30.12.2010), Արևածագ (30.12.2010), Երվանդ (30.12.2010), Հայկօ (29.12.2010), Մաեստրո (06.01.2011), Շինարար (29.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (29.12.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթ, կռահում ես չէ՞ բերանդ խի ա տենց փակ, կամ գուցե բախտի բերմամբ հիշես ինչ որ օր....


Բարի եղեք հիշեցրեք  :Beee:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Բգոն ուրախությունը հազիվ ա զսպում:  :Love: 
Ժառ  2m   :LOL:  «Ժառն ու մինիպուտերը»:  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (29.12.2010), Legolas (30.12.2010), Արևածագ (30.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (29.12.2010), Մանուլ (29.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (29.12.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Բգոն ուրախությունը հազիվ ա զսպում:


Իդ ջան, այ ապրե՛ս դու շատ ճիշտ ես հասկացել։ Թե չէ էս միամիտին էլ թվում ա, թե Բգոն չուզելով ա եկել՝ զոռով են բերել։ Չգիտի որ էս մարդը ուրախությունը հազիվ ա պահում։

Մինիպուտ  :Lol2:

----------

*e}|{uka* (29.12.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Բգոն ուրախությունը հազիվ ա զսպում: 
> Ժառ  2m   «Ժառն ու մինիպուտերը»:


 Բգոյից չէի սպասում,,,  :Cray:   մինչև սրտիս խորքը վիրավորվեցի  :Beee:

----------


## Jarre

> Բոլորը զինված պատրաստվում են ինձ զոհաբերեն


Հերիք ա քեզ անմեղ զոհ կամ մարտիրոս ձևացնես։ Արժան ես՝ զոհաբերում են  :Beee: 

Էնպես էլ մի խիղճ առաջացնող ձևով ա գրում՝ «Բոլորը», «զինված», «զոհաբերեն», ես իմ ինչ  :Angry2: 





> մենակ Ժունդիային ա դեմ:  Սրանից հետո էլ իրան չեմ ծաղրանկարի:


Աղջիկ ջան, մի խաբնվի, Ժունդիայի արածը քաղաքականությունը՝ մարդու իրավունքներ, ես իմ ինչ..... Էտ սաղ փուչիկներ են։ Իրականում բոլորի ուզածն էլ մեկ ա՝ զոհաբերել ԿԳԴ-ին  :Goblin:   :Tongue:  




> Երվանդը իրա գողական ակնոցներով ձուկա բռնում,


Իսկ դու փորձիր փոքր ինչ ուշադիր լինել և հուսով եմ կնկատես, որ Երվանդը ոչ թե ձուկ է բռնում, այլ վարժվում է մտրակելու, որ դատավճիռը լինելուց հետո մի հավեսով մտրակի քեզ։




> Հայկօն ծննդյան օրնա հիշացնում Չուկի, երևի ուզումա ասի էս տոն օրը կկրկնապատկվի ԿԳԴ-ի մահով


Եթե խնդրեմ այստեղ էլ մի փոքր ուշադիր չէի՞ք բարեհաճի լինել  :Beee:  
Ի՞նչ ծնունդ, ի՞նչ ուրախություն։
Աղջիկ ջան, Հայկօն իր արդար վճիռն է ասում՝ «30 մտրակ»։




> դաժան Չուկը սառը հայացքով իրա չար գործնա անում


Չուկը սկի էլ դաժան չի։ Ուղղակի իրա մոտ ուրախությունը թաքցնելը ավելի լավ ա ստացվում, քան մեր մոտ։




> Ժառն էլ ուրախությունից ատամնաշարնա բացել,էլ չգիտի, որ էն աշխարհից էլ լինի մեկա ծաղրանկարելու եմ


Ես էլ քեզ  :Tongue: 




> Ձայնալաիրն զոռով են բերել,ես դա զգում եմ իրա հայացիքից, բայց կացինը լավ սուրա:


Ինչպես արդեն ասացի Բագին զոռով չեն բերել։ Պարզապես Բագը հազիվ է կարողանում ուրախությունը պահել։ Չէ՞ Բագ։ Բագ, այ Բագ, կասես հա, լա՞վ  :Yes: ) 




> Աստղոն դիմակա դրել, որ իրան չճանաչեմ,բայց մեկա քեզ էլ եմ նկարելու


Այ Աստղի համար բան չունեմ ասելու, իրոք իրա վիճակը լուրջ ա  :Think:  :LOL:  :LOL: 




> Ուլուանան էլ խորովածի ա սպասում:


Այո՛, բոլորս ենք սպասում։ Իսկ Ուլուանան, բացի խորովածից նաև անհամբեր սպասում է խարույկը վառելուն  :Jpit: 




> Ինձ մնում ա միայն իմ վերջին խոսքը ասեմ,էն էլ անխիղճները բերանս փակել են:


Ահա և բոլորիս քաջ հայտնի քո վերջին խոսքը՝




> *Ես սա այսպես չեմ թողնի*..........


ՀԳ՝ Սաթ, հուսով եմ հասկանում ես, որ կատակ է  :Blush: 
Ուղղակի մտածեցի էսօր էլ մենք քեզ ուրախացնենք մի ծաղրանկարով, ինչպես ժամանակին էլ Էնյուտան էր արել։

----------

Ambrosine (31.12.2010), Ariadna (29.12.2010), E-la Via (30.12.2010), Արևածագ (30.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (29.12.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> ՀԳ՝ Սաթ, հուսով եմ հասկանում ես, որ կատակ է 
> Ուղղակի մտածեցի էսօր էլ մենք քեզ ուրախացնենք մի ծաղրանկարով, ինչպես ժամանակին էլ Էնյուտան էր արել։


Ոչ թե հասկանում եմ,այլ հիանում եմ ծաղրանկարչի վարպետությամբ, :Hands Up:  ապրեք երկուսդ էլ,Արզօին էլ իմ կողմից շնորհակալություն կհայտնես,մեծ աշխատանքի համար:  :Blush:

----------

Jarre (29.12.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ժող, ես մի փոքր կասկածում եմ, որ Ուլուանան խորովածի ա սպասում  :Xeloq:  (եթե իհարկե խորոված բիբար-բադրջանի մասին չէ խոսքը  :Jpit: )

----------

*e}|{uka* (29.12.2010), Ariadna (29.12.2010), Jarre (29.12.2010), Monk (30.12.2010), Արևածագ (30.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (30.12.2010), Ուլուանա (30.12.2010)

----------


## einnA

օօօօօօօօօօօօօ ոնց եմ բաց թողել բացումը  :Jpit:  պիտի գրեի _ՍԸՐՓՐԱՅԶ_

Արթ անկեղծ ես երևի Սաթից շատ էի սպասում էս անակնկալին: Քեզ մի լիքը վարկոների փունջ  :Jpit: 

 Սաթ մենք որոշել ենք քեզ լիքը ծաղրանկարելու թեմաներ առաջարկել, բայց սկզբի համար պիտի դրանք իրացնելու շուկա գտնենք, որ մենք էլ մեջը օգուտ ունենանք  :Wink: 

ես էս դատաստանի օրը որոշել էի քեզ տանջելու համար դեմդ մի բաժակ թան դնեին, որ ձգտես ձգտես ու չհասնես  :LOL:  հա գլուխդ էլ գլխահատ հաստոցի մեջ ... :Jpit:  
որ Երվանդը սիգարի ծխով քո դատը տեսնի, Ձայնալարը իրա ձայնով, Աստղն էլ իրա մանգաղով կիսալուսին.... որ ... դե լավ էտ հեչ  կարևոր չի, կարևորը ստացվել է  :Jpit: 

Սաթ բայց դու սպասի էլի անակնկալ ունես  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (07.01.2011), Jarre (29.12.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), Արևածագ (30.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (30.12.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> օօօօօօօօօօօօօ ոնց եմ բաց թողել բացումը  պիտի գրեի _ՍԸՐՓՐԱՅԶ_
> 
> Արթ անկեղծ ես երևի Սաթից շատ էի սպասում էս անակնկալին: Քեզ մի լիքը վարկոների փունջ 
> 
>  Սաթ մենք որոշել ենք քեզ լիքը ծաղրանկարելու թեմաներ առաջարկել, բայց սկզբի համար պիտի դրանք իրացնելու շուկա գտնենք, որ մենք էլ մեջը օգուտ ունենանք 
> 
> ես էս դատաստանի օրը որոշել էի քեզ տանջելու համար դեմդ մի բաժակ թան դնեին, որ ձգտես ձգտես ու չհասնես  հա գլուխդ էլ գլխահատ հաստոցի մեջ ... 
> որ Երվանդը սիգարի ծխով քո դատը տեսնի, Ձայնալարը իրա ձայնով, Աստղն էլ իրա մանգաղով կիսալուսին.... որ ... դե լավ էտ հեչ  կարևոր չի, կարևորը ստացվել է 
> 
> Սաթ բայց դու սպասի էլի անակնկալ ունես


 Սպասում եմ երկրորդ անակնկալիս  :Beee:   :Goblin:

----------

einnA (31.12.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Էստեղ մենակ մի բացականչություն ա հնարավոր անել. վայ քու արա  :Shok: 

 :Good:

----------

Jarre (30.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (30.12.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս ինչ լավ ծաղրանկար ա  :Hands Up: ։ Ինձ միանգամից ճանաչեցի. շատ լավ եմ ստացվել  :LOL: ։ Ընդհանրապես բոլորին ճանաչեցի, բացի Երվանդից։




> Ժող, ես մի փոքր կասկածում եմ, որ Ուլուանան խորովածի ա սպասում  (եթե իհարկե խորոված բիբար-բադրջանի մասին չէ խոսքը )


Ասա, է՛, ես էլ էդ կարդացի, մտածեցի՝ ուրեմն էսքան մարդկանց մեջից հենց մենակ ես պիտի՞ բուսակեր հալովս խորովածի սպասեի  :Jpit: ։

----------

Jarre (30.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (30.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (30.12.2010)

----------


## Բարեկամ

*Ինչ վարպետորեն է*  :Good:   :Good:  

Միայն, ըստ իս, Երվանդն ու Ուլուանան նման չեն: Ուլուանային շփոթեցի Գալաթեայի հետ, Երվանդին՝ Ուրվականի:

----------

Empty`Tears (14.01.2011), Jarre (30.12.2010), Երվանդ (30.12.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Էս ինչ լավ ծաղրանկար ա ։ Ինձ միանգամից ճանաչեցի. շատ լավ եմ ստացվել ։ Ընդհանրապես բոլորին ճանաչեցի, բացի Երվանդից։
> 
> 
> Ասա, է՛, ես էլ էդ կարդացի, մտածեցի՝ ուրեմն էսքան մարդկանց մեջից հենց մենակ ես պիտի՞ բուսակեր հալովս խորովածի սպասեի ։


Ան, դե անկեղծ ասած դու ոչ թե խորովածի ես սպասում, այլ անհամբեր ես, թե վերջը երբ են էտ մահապատժի խարույկը վառելու  :Jpit:

----------


## Արևածագ

Jarre, ես էլ մտածում եմ, թե ինչու՞ են քեզ վամպիրի ատամներով նկարել:  :Think: 
Բայց պատասխանը շուտ գտա. Դու ում  «կծում ես», մեջդ եղած մարդասիրության հզոր լիցքերը փոխանցում ես իրեն, մարդասիրությամբ  ու լավատեսությամբ ես վարակում, շատացնում ես քո նմաններին:  :Wink:  Ահա ատամների իմաստը:

Ուլուանային ես էլ շփոթեցի Գալաթեայի հետ, մնացածներին չճանաչելն ուղղակի անհնար է:

Ծաղրանկար ընկած բախտավորներ, էս նկարն արժանի է, որ տպեք ու կախեք ձեր տներում:  :Ok:   :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (07.01.2011), E-la Via (30.12.2010), einnA (31.12.2010), Jarre (30.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (30.12.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ժող, բայց մի բան ասե՞մ, բացի ինձնից ու Ժառից մյուսների դեմքերը ծաղրանկարային չի, նույնիսկ ոմանք ավելի լավ են ստացվել, քան լուսանկարներում են ստացվում  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (09.01.2011), Jarre (30.12.2010), VisTolog (30.12.2010), Երվանդ (30.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (30.12.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Jarre, ես էլ մտածում եմ, թե ինչու՞ են քեզ վամպիրի ատամներով նկարել: 
> Բայց պատասխանը շուտ գտա. Դու ում  «կծում ես», մեջդ եղած մարդասիրության հզոր լիցքերը փոխանցում ես իրեն, մարդասիրությամբ  ու լավատեսությամբ ես վարակում, շատացնում ես քո նմաններին:  Ահա ատամների իմաստը:
> 
> Ուլուանային ես էլ շփոթեցի Գալաթեայի հետ, մնացածներին չճանաչելն ուղղակի անհնար է:
> 
> Ծաղրանկար ընկած բախտավորներ, էս նկարն արժանի է, որ տպեք ու կախեք ձեր տներում:


Արևածագ ջան, վամպիրի ատամները ու ես իմ ում ականջները վկայում են միայն մի բանի մասին՝ իմ հանդեպ ծաղրանկարիչների նյութած դավերի  :Beee:   Ով ծաղրանկարում ա մի պոզ ու պոչ կպցնում ա  :Cray:

----------

Արևածագ (30.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (30.12.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Ժող, բայց մի բան ասե՞մ, բացի ինձնից ու Ժառից մյուսների դեմքերը ծաղրանկարային չի, նույնիսկ ոմանք ավելի լավ են ստացվել, քան լուսանկարներում են ստացվում


Իմ դուրն էլ շատ եկան՝

1) *Ժունդիայի* հրեշտակի թևերը, շոռտիկը և ձեռքի հրշեջային դույլիկը
2) *Չուկի* կեպկի վրայի դատավորի գլխարկը
3) Իմ դժողքային գալստուկը և ինչպես միշտ կարճ շալվարս

և

4) Քո ուր որայա փռքացող ծիծաղդ

Դե իսկ թե *ԿԳԴ*-ի «եվ դու Բրոտոս»-ական հայացքը և ամուր փակված բերանը ի՜նչ անասելի հաճույք է պատճառել, ավելորդ է նշել  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (09.01.2011), Արևածագ (30.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (30.12.2010), Ձայնալար (30.12.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

> Արևածագ ջան, վամպիրի ատամները ու ես իմ ում ականջները վկայում են միայն մի բանի մասին՝ իմ հանդեպ ծաղրանկարիչների նյութած դավերի   Ով ծաղրանկարում ա մի պոզ ու պոչ կպցնում ա


Դե ստիպում եք, որ ամեն ինչ պատմեմ:

 Աղջիկս տեսավ, որ մի ժամ կոմպի առաջ նստած բերանս չի փակվում, եկել է, ասում է.
 -Բեր էս նկարը դարձնենք համակարգչի ֆոնի նկարը, կամ էլ ուզու՞մ ես քո համար արտանկարեմ, դիր շրջանակի մեջ, կախի քո ննջասենյակում...  :Jpit: 

 Պատկերացրեք, էդպես անենք, հարազատներս այսօր հյուր են գալու, պիտի հարցնեն՝ «Սրանք ովքե՞ր են»: Ես էլ՝ Չուկը, Ժարրը, Երվանդը, Ժունդիայը, ԿԳԴ -ն և մնացածները:  Բա ինձ չե՞ն ասի  :Fool:   :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (07.01.2011), Ariadna (09.01.2011), Chilly (30.12.2010), Chuk (30.12.2010), einnA (31.12.2010), Jarre (30.12.2010), paniaG (05.01.2011), Հայկօ (30.12.2010), Հարդ (30.12.2010), Ձայնալար (30.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (30.12.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Դե ստիպում եք, որ ամեն ինչ պատմեմ:
> 
>  Աղջիկս տեսավ, որ մի ժամ կոմպի առաջ նստած բերանս չի փակվում, եկել է, ասում է.
>  -Բեր էս նկարը դարձնենք համակարգչի ֆոնի նկարը, կամ էլ ուզու՞մ ես քո համար արտանկարեմ, դիր շրջանակի մեջ, կախի քո ննջասենյակում... 
> 
>  Պատկերացրեք, էդպես անենք, հարազատներս այսօր հյուր են գալու, պիտի հարցնեն՝ «Սրանք ովքե՞ր են»: Ես էլ՝ Չուկը, Ժարրը, Երվանդը, Ժունդիայը, ԿԳԴ -ն և մնացածները:  Բա ինձ չե՞ն ասի


Ահա կասեն  :Yes: 
Արայիկը՝ ծաղրանակրիչը էս մարդկանց իսկական անունները սկի չգիտի էլ  :LOL: 
Մի անգամ խմբագրությունից էր ինձ զանգել և ասում էր՝ «Բայց Ձայնալարի ժիպտը շատ յուրօրինակ է, Ժունդիային բարի դեմք ունի» և այլն։ Էս խեղճ խմբագիրն էլ մի տասնհինգ րոպե մտածելուց հետո կանչել է Արզօին ու ասել՝ «Գիտե՞ս Արզօ ջան, բոլորիս հետ էլ պատահում է, որ ուշ ենք քնում, լավ խմած ենք լինում հետո մյուս օրը պախմել ա լինում։ Ես քեզ լիովին հասկանում եմ ու հիմա թույլ եմ տալիս, որ այսօր չաշխատես՝ գնա տուն մի լավ հանգստացիր»  :Lol2: 
Փաստորեն էտ խեղճ խմբագիրը ուզեցել է հասկանա, թե ինչպե՞ս կարող է ձայնալարը ժպիտ ունենալ ու ոչ մի կերպ չի պատկերացրել  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (07.01.2011), Ariadna (09.01.2011), Chilly (30.12.2010), Moonwalker (30.12.2010), paniaG (05.01.2011), Արևածագ (30.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (30.12.2010), Հայկօ (30.12.2010), Հարդ (30.12.2010), Ձայնալար (30.12.2010), Մանուլ (30.12.2010), Ներսես_AM (31.12.2010), Շինարար (30.12.2010), Ուլուանա (30.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (30.12.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Դե ստիպում եք, որ ամեն ինչ պատմեմ:
> 
>  Աղջիկս տեսավ, որ մի ժամ կոմպի առաջ նստած բերանս չի փակվում, եկել է, ասում է.
>  -Բեր էս նկարը դարձնենք համակարգչի ֆոնի նկարը, կամ էլ ուզու՞մ ես քո համար արտանկարեմ, դիր շրջանակի մեջ, կախի քո ննջասենյակում... 
> 
>  Պատկերացրեք, էդպես անենք, հարազատներս այսօր հյուր են գալու, պիտի հարցնեն՝ «Սրանք ովքե՞ր են»: Ես էլ՝ Չուկը, Ժարրը, Երվանդը, Ժունդիայը, ԿԳԴ -ն և մնացածները:  Բա ինձ չե՞ն ասի


Ուղիղ հոգեբուժարան  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (07.01.2011), Jarre (30.12.2010), Արևածագ (30.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (30.12.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Ուղիղ հոգեբուժարան


Էն էլ շտապ օգնության կարգով  :LOL:

----------

Արևածագ (30.12.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ահա կասեն 
> Արայիկը՝ ծաղրանակրիչը էս մարդկանց իսկական անունները սկի չգիտի էլ 
> Մի անգամ խմբագրությունից էր ինձ զանգել և ասում էր՝ «Բայց Ձայնալարի ժիպտը շատ յուրօրինակ է, Ժունդիային բարի դեմք ունի» և այլն։ Էս խեղճ խմբագիրն էլ մի տասնհինգ րոպե մտածելուց հետո կանչել է Արզօին ու ասել՝ «Գիտե՞ս Արզօ ջան, բոլորիս հետ էլ պատահում է, որ ուշ ենք քնում, լավ խմած ենք լինում հետո մյուս օրը պախմել ա լինում։ Ես քեզ լիովին հասկանում եմ ու հիմա թույլ եմ տալիս, որ այսօր չաշխատես՝ գնա տուն մի լավ հանգստացիր» 
> Փաստորեն էտ խեղճ խմբագիրը ուզեցել է հասկանա, թե ինչպե՞ս կարող է ձայնալարը ժպիտ ունենալ ու ոչ մի կերպ չի պատկերացրել


Աաաա, գրանցեք Արզօյին ակումբ, միքիչ ՀայկՕն կարող ա խանդի, բայց ոչինչ  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (09.01.2011), Chilly (30.12.2010), Jarre (30.12.2010), VisTolog (30.12.2010), Արևածագ (30.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (30.12.2010), Հայկօ (30.12.2010), Մանուլ (30.12.2010), Ուլուանա (30.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (30.12.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Սիրելի Jarre, ատամներդ ինձ հանգիստ չեն տալիս.... :Love:  Փոխանակ ծով գործերս անեմ, հինգ րոպեն մեկ գալիս, լռվում եմ կոմպի առաջ, մի հատ էլ նայեմ:   :Lol2: 

 Տո դուք սաղդ էլ վառելու եք, մի տուփ լուցկին ձեզ ի՞նչ կանի... :Angry2:   :LOL: 

Կարե'տու մնե, կարե'տու...  :Crazy:

----------

Ambrosine (07.01.2011), Ariadna (09.01.2011), Jarre (30.12.2010), My World My Space (30.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (30.12.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ժող, բայց մի բան ասե՞մ, բացի ինձնից ու Ժառից մյուսների դեմքերը ծաղրանկարային չի, նույնիսկ ոմանք ավելի լավ են ստացվել, քան լուսանկարներում են ստացվում


Պիտի հիասթափեցնեմ, քո դեմքն էլ ծաղրանկարային չի:  :Tongue:

----------


## VisTolog

Գլուխների մեծությունը բացում ա: :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

ԿԳԴ (30.12.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Գլուխների մեծությունը բացում ա:


Խելքի ծով ենք, Վիստ ջան  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (30.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (30.12.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> *ՀՀԳ**՝* Դեռ մի անակնկալ էլ կա   Բայց էտ հատկապես կհետաքրքրի մեր *ԿԳԴ*-ին





> Սաթ բայց դու սպասի էլի անակնկալ ունես





> Սպասում եմ երկրորդ անակնկալիս


Ահա և երկրորդը  :Blush: 
Ես այն կանվանեի այսպես՝

*ԿԳԴ-ն և իր աշխարհը*

Գեղանկարչություն, երաժշտություն, բնություն և իհարկե անբաժան ավանակը  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

 
*Հեղինակ՝ ԱՐԶՕ՝ Արայիկ Օհանյան*

Բայց մեր մեջ ասած նման չի, չէ՞  :Blush:

----------

Ambrosine (07.01.2011), Ariadna (09.01.2011), Chuk (31.12.2010), E-la Via (31.12.2010), einnA (31.12.2010), Empty`Tears (14.01.2011), Gayl (30.12.2010), Inna (09.01.2011), Interdenominational (30.12.2010), Lílium (30.03.2014), Lord (30.12.2010), Monk (30.12.2010), Moonwalker (30.12.2010), Norton (06.01.2011), Shah (30.12.2010), Ungrateful (30.12.2010), VisTolog (30.12.2010), Yellow Raven (30.12.2010), Yevuk (30.12.2010), Արևհատիկ (07.01.2011), Դատարկություն (30.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (30.12.2010), Հայկօ (31.12.2010), Մաեստրո (02.01.2011), Մանուլ (30.12.2010), Շինարար (30.12.2010), Ուլուանա (30.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (30.12.2010), Սերխիո (24.01.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Աաաաաաաաաաա,   :Hands Up:  ես եմ, իշուկս,  :Love: էտյուդնիկս,գործիքներս, կտավս,ինչ էլ բարի նկարա, սրտիկներով  :LOL: 
Մեր մեջ ասած նմանությունը կապ չունի,կարևորը ես շատ ուրախացա, Արզօին իմ կողմից շնորհակալություն, քեզ էլ բոյով տղա: Ապրեք  :Blush:   :Rolleyes:

----------

Jarre (30.12.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Jarre, շատ լավն էր բայց սա ծիծաղալու չէր, բարի ժպալու էր :Smile:

----------

Jarre (30.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (30.12.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Արթ, իսկ ես նմանեցնում եմ, այն էլ շատ: Առանց կարդալու կարելի է ճանաչել  :Smile: :

----------

Jarre (30.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (30.12.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *Ինչ վարպետորեն է*   
> 
> Միայն, ըստ իս, Երվանդն ու Ուլուանան նման չեն: Ուլուանային շփոթեցի Գալաթեայի հետ, Երվանդին՝ Ուրվականի:





> Ուլուանային ես էլ շփոթեցի Գալաթեայի հետ, մնացածներին չճանաչելն ուղղակի անհնար է:


 Բայց զարմանում եմ, ախր ո՞նց չճանաչեցիք, ես ինքս ինձ միանգամից ճանաչեցի  :Jpit: ։ Ի դեպ, մամայիս ու Վազգենին էլ ցույց տվեցի, իրենք էլ նմանացրին։

Իսկ ես հենց նոր ջոկեցի, որ լուցկու տուփի վրա եմ նստած  :LOL: ։

----------

Jarre (30.12.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ահա և երկրորդը 
> Ես այն կանվանեի այսպես՝
> 
> *ԿԳԴ-ն և իր աշխարհը*
> 
> *Բայց մեր մեջ ասած նման չի, չէ՞*


Ո՞նց նման չի. շատ էլ նման ա  :Hands Up: ։ Լրիվ ինքն ա  :Wink: ։

----------

Jarre (30.12.2010), VisTolog (31.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (30.12.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Ո՞նց նման չի. շատ էլ նման ա ։ Լրիվ ինքն ա ։


Գուցե իմ չնմանեցնելու պատճառն այն է, որ ես համեմատում եմ առաջի նկարի հետ։ Առաջինում (նկատի ունեմ խմաբակային ծաղրանկարում), ԿԳԴ-ն շատ բնական ու լավ է, իսկ այստեղ մի տեսակ էն չի։ 
Բայց դե սա զուտ անձնական տպավորություններ են։

ՀԳ՝ այնքան ուրախ եմ, որ հավանել եք և դուրներդ եկել են  :Blush:

----------

ԿԳԴ (30.12.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Իսկ ես, ճիշտն ասած, առաջին նկարում չճանաչեցի Սաթին  :Pardon: : Մենակ դեմքերին էի նայում, ընդհանուր նկարին դեռ ուշադրություն չէի դարձրել, ու ինձ թվաց, որ Չուկի կողքը պիտի Ֆոտոնը լինի, հետո նկատեցի, որ Սաթն ա  :Jpit: : Իսկ երկրորդում միանգամից ճանաչեցի:

 Ուլուանան էլ ա շատ նման ստացվել առաջին նկարում, Գալաթեային չնամանացրի: Մենակ Երվանդին չճանաչեցի:

----------

Jarre (30.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (31.12.2010)

----------


## einnA

Սաթն ասում ա` իշուկ այ իշուկ ոչինչ որ վիզդ կտրել եմ, արի մի քիչ կաթիկ կեր կլավանաս  :Jpit: 

Արթ շատ էլ բարի եք գտնվել  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (31.12.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթն ասում ա` իշուկ այ իշուկ ոչինչ որ վիզդ կտրել եմ, արի մի քիչ կաթիկ կեր կլավանաս 
> 
> Արթ շատ էլ բարի եք գտնվել


 Դաժանները, իշուկի նման ազնվագույն կենդանուն սարքել են փայտե էշ  :Beee:  ես կբողոքեմ  :Angry2:

----------

Jarre (31.12.2010)

----------


## einnA

> Դաժանները, իշուկի նման ազնվագույն կենդանուն սարքել են փայտե էշ  ես կբողոքեմ


ես էլ ասում էի Սաթը բան չի գտել բողոքելու  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (31.12.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> ես էլ ասում էի Սաթը բան չի գտել բողոքելու


Էս քո գրածը գիտական ֆանտաստիկայի ոլորտից ա, Ան ջան՝ Սաթը չխոսա կամ չբողոքի, դա ֆանտաստիկա է կամ գերմանացոց ասած՝ դազ իս ֆանտաստիշ  :LOL:

----------

einnA (31.12.2010), Ձայնալար (02.01.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> ես էլ ասում էի Սաթը բան չի գտել բողոքելու


Շուտով բողոքս ծաղրանկարի տեսքով կհայտնվի «Դարի» էջերին  :Jpit:  Չնայած Արզօից հետո մի քիչ կասկածում եմ,արժի՞ իմ անսլուխները  դնել,թե հերիքա:  :Jpit:

----------


## einnA

> Շուտով բողոքս ծաղրանկարի տեսքով կհայտնվի «Դարի» էջերին  Չնայած Արզօից հետո մի քիչ կասկածում եմ,արժի՞ իմ անսլուխները  դնել,թե հերիքա:


էս տարի հերիք ա  :Jpit: 
մյուս տարի  համեցի  :Tongue:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> էս տարի հերիք ա 
> մյուս տարի  համեցի


 Նայած ում համարա հերիք :LOL:  Մյուս տարի բռնվեք,չեմ խնայի ոչ մեկին, նույնիսկ երեխաներին և ծերերին  :Goblin:   :Jpit:

----------

einnA (31.12.2010), Արևածագ (01.01.2011), Ձայնալար (02.01.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Զոհ #1   :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (07.01.2011), AniwaR (09.01.2011), Ariadna (09.01.2011), Chilly (14.01.2011), Chuk (06.01.2011), E-la Via (08.01.2011), einnA (06.01.2011), Empty`Tears (14.01.2011), Freeman (14.01.2011), Interdenominational (06.01.2011), Jarre (06.01.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), Monk (09.01.2011), Moonwalker (06.01.2011), Norton (06.01.2011), Tig (07.01.2011), Valentina (14.01.2011), VisTolog (06.01.2011), Yeghoyan (06.01.2011), Արևածագ (07.01.2011), Արևհատիկ (07.01.2011), Երվանդ (07.01.2011), Էլիզե (06.01.2011), Ինչուիկ (09.01.2011), Ձայնալար (06.01.2011), Մաեստրո (06.01.2011), Մանուլ (08.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (06.01.2011), Շինարար (06.01.2011), Ուլուանա (08.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (07.01.2011)

----------


## einnA

Սաթ սկսել ես ամենատուժվածներից?  :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ. պիտի գրեիր մուռ #1  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (06.01.2011), Արևածագ (07.01.2011), ԿԳԴ (06.01.2011), Ձայնալար (06.01.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթ սկսել ես ամենատուժվածներից? 
> 
> Հ.Գ. պիտի գրեիր մուռ #1


Սկսել եմ ըստ հասակի  :LOL:

----------

einnA (06.01.2011), Jarre (08.01.2011)

----------


## Jarre

Իրավաբանորեն ի՜նչ ճիշտ քայլի ես դիմել Սաթ....

Ուրեմն մարմինը չես նկարել, որ երբ մեղադրեն ասես ընձուղտ ա, բայց իրականում օձ ես նկատի ունեցել, չէ՞

----------

Ambrosine (07.01.2011), Chilly (14.01.2011), einnA (06.01.2011), Արևածագ (07.01.2011), ԿԳԴ (06.01.2011), Ձայնալար (06.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2011)

----------


## einnA

> Սկսել եմ ըստ հասակի


լավ պրծանք  :Jpit: 





> Իրավաբանորեն ի՜նչ ճիշտ քայլի ես դիմել Սաթ....
> 
> Ուրեմն մարմինը չես նկարել, որ երբ մեղադրեն ասես ընձուղտ ա, բայց իրականում օձ ես նկատի ունեցել, չէ՞



ես կասեի կոբրա ա  Արթ  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (06.01.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Իրավաբանորեն ի՜նչ ճիշտ քայլի ես դիմել Սաթ....
> 
> Ուրեմն մարմինը չես նկարել, որ երբ մեղադրեն ասես ընձուղտ ա, բայց իրականում օձ ես նկատի ունեցել, չէ՞


Իրականում թողել եմ քո սրտի ցանկությանը, որոշի,թե ինչ կենդանի ես  :Jpit:   :LOL:

----------

einnA (06.01.2011), Jarre (06.01.2011)

----------


## Interdenominational

*Jarre*: Փաստորեն Դու՜ք եք պատկերված  :Wink:  

…գնամ, «շնորհակալեմ»  :Ok:

----------

Jarre (06.01.2011), ԿԳԴ (06.01.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> 


Պաաաաաաահ, վառելու մեծագույն պատիվն էլ ինձ են թողե՞լ  :Hands Up:  Մեծ հաճույքով  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Սաթ, ընտրի  :Think:  կամ ես վառում եմ, կամ Երոն մտրակում ա  :Yea:

----------

Jarre (07.01.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), VisTolog (14.01.2011)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Պաաաաաաահ, վառելու մեծագույն պատիվն էլ ինձ են թողե՞լ  Մեծ հաճույքով 
> Սաթ, ընտրի  կամ ես վառում եմ, կամ Երոն մտրակում ա


Սաթի ընտրելով չի, ես մտրակում եմ`  հետո դու վառում ես :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (07.01.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Պաաաաաաահ, վառելու մեծագույն պատիվն էլ ինձ են թողե՞լ  Մեծ հաճույքով 
> Սաթ, ընտրի  կամ ես վառում եմ, կամ Երոն մտրակում ա


 Ավելի լավա  Ձայնալարը կացնահարի  :Jpit: 



> Սաթի ընտրելով չի, ես մտրակում եմ հետո դու վառում ես


 Երվանդ մեծն զգույշ,  էդ մտրակը բումերանգի հատկություն ունի  :Tongue:

----------

Jarre (07.01.2011)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ավելի լավա  Ձայնալարը կացնահարի 
> 
>  Երվանդ մեծն զգույշ,  էդ մտրակը բումերանգի հատկություն ունի


 Էխ Սաթ ջան, հիմա ամեն ինչն ա բումերանգի հատկությունով, զգույշ կլինեմ, իմ համար մի անհանգստացի :Yea:

----------

Jarre (07.01.2011), Արևածագ (07.01.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ու՞մ եմ ծաղրանկարել  ::}:   :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (09.01.2011), Chilly (14.01.2011), Chuk (08.01.2011), davidus (12.01.2011), E-la Via (08.01.2011), einnA (08.01.2011), Gayl (09.01.2011), Inna (09.01.2011), Jarre (09.01.2011), Lianik (09.01.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), Lord (11.01.2011), Monk (09.01.2011), Moonwalker (09.01.2011), My World My Space (08.01.2011), Norton (08.01.2011), RADIOmanyachka (24.01.2011), Rammstein (08.01.2011), Skeptic (09.01.2011), Tig (09.01.2011), Ungrateful (08.01.2011), VisTolog (14.01.2011), Yeghoyan (09.01.2011), Արշակ (09.01.2011), Արևածագ (09.01.2011), Արևհատիկ (09.01.2011), Դատարկություն (09.01.2011), Ինչուիկ (09.01.2011), Լեո (14.01.2011), Հարդ (08.01.2011), Ձայնալար (09.01.2011), Մանուլ (08.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (09.01.2011), ՆանՍ (11.01.2011), Շինարար (08.01.2011), Ուլուանա (09.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (09.01.2011), Ֆոտոն (14.01.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Ըսիգ էլ մեր Եղոյանն է  :Smile:

----------

ԿԳԴ (08.01.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

Ասյան չի??? Դե Yeghoyan-ը  :Smile: ....

----------

ԿԳԴ (08.01.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Եղոյաննա, փաստորեն ճանաչելիա  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Եղոյաննա, փաստորեն ճանաչելիա


Հա, լրիվ ճանաչելի ա, շատ լավ ա ստացվել, Սաթ  :Ok: ։

----------

Jarre (09.01.2011), ԿԳԴ (09.01.2011), Ձայնալար (09.01.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Մուռ «զոհ» #2  :Beee:  :Aggressive:

----------

Ariadna (11.01.2011), CactuSoul (11.01.2011), Chuk (11.01.2011), davidus (12.01.2011), E-la Via (11.01.2011), einnA (11.01.2011), Gayl (11.01.2011), Interdenominational (11.01.2011), Jarre (11.01.2011), Kuk (11.01.2011), Legolas (11.01.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), Monk (14.01.2011), Moonwalker (11.01.2011), Rammstein (11.01.2011), Tig (11.01.2011), Ungrateful (11.01.2011), Valentina (14.01.2011), Yeghoyan (11.01.2011), Արևածագ (11.01.2011), Արևհատիկ (11.01.2011), Դատարկություն (11.01.2011), Երվանդ (11.01.2011), Լեո (14.01.2011), Հայկօ (11.01.2011), Ձայնալար (11.01.2011), Մաեստրո (11.01.2011), Մանուլ (11.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (11.01.2011), ՆանՍ (11.01.2011), Շինարար (11.01.2011), Չամիչ (11.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (11.01.2011)

----------


## einnA

աաա Չուկի գունավոր պուտինները  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> աաա Չուկի գունավոր պուտիկները


Շատ էլ սազում են  :Beee:

----------

einnA (11.01.2011), ԿԳԴ (11.01.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Մուռ «զոհ» #2


Սաթ, գոտու 3/4-րդն էլ պիտի կանաչ անեիր...

----------

Tig (11.01.2011), VisTolog (14.01.2011), ԿԳԴ (11.01.2011), Ձայնալար (11.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (11.01.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթ, գոտու 3/4-րդն էլ պիտի կանաչ անեիր...


Ճիշտա,լավ միտքա,  :Wink:  դե պատկերացրեք կանաչա...  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (11.01.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Դրանք պուտիկներ չեն  :Blush:

----------

Jarre (12.01.2011), Rammstein (11.01.2011), Tig (11.01.2011), VisTolog (14.01.2011), Արևածագ (11.01.2011), ԿԳԴ (11.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (11.01.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Դրանք պուտիկներ չեն


Դրանք աստղիկներ են  :Jpit:   հա, համ էլ «զոհ # 3»  :Goblin:

----------

Ariadna (14.01.2011), CactuSoul (15.01.2011), Chuk (14.01.2011), davidus (14.01.2011), einnA (14.01.2011), Empty`Tears (14.01.2011), Interdenominational (14.01.2011), Jarre (14.01.2011), Kuk (14.01.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), Monk (14.01.2011), Moonwalker (14.01.2011), Norton (14.01.2011), paniaG (14.01.2011), Rammstein (14.01.2011), Shah (14.01.2011), Tig (14.01.2011), Ungrateful (14.01.2011), Valentina (14.01.2011), VisTolog (14.01.2011), Yeghoyan (16.01.2011), Արշակ (15.01.2011), Արևածագ (14.01.2011), Արևհատիկ (14.01.2011), Էլիզե (22.01.2011), Ժունդիայի (14.01.2011), Ինչուիկ (14.01.2011), Լեո (14.01.2011), Հայկօ (14.01.2011), Հարդ (14.01.2011), Ձայնալար (14.01.2011), Մաեստրո (22.01.2011), Մանուլ (14.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (14.01.2011), ՆանՍ (14.01.2011), Շինարար (14.01.2011), Ուլուանա (15.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (14.01.2011), Ֆոտոն (14.01.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Անխիիիիիիիիիիիիիղճ, նենց ծիծաղացի Հասոն արթնացավ, դե արի հիմա քնացրու դրան  :Angry2:  

 :Lol2:

----------

Ariadna (14.01.2011), Jarre (14.01.2011), Kuk (14.01.2011), VisTolog (14.01.2011), Արևածագ (14.01.2011), ԿԳԴ (14.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (14.01.2011)

----------


## Ungrateful

Սաթից լավ ոչ մեկ չի կարա Բագին նկարի  :Good:   :LOL: :

----------

Jarre (14.01.2011), Ձայնալար (14.01.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Անխիիիիիիիիիիիիիղճ, նենց ծիծաղացի Հասոն արթնացավ, դե արի հիմա քնացրու դրան


 Հասոն ինձ կների  :Tongue:  իսկ դու անցի օրորոցային երգելուն  :Jpit: 



> Սաթից լավ ոչ մեկ չի կարա Բագին նկարի  :


 :Blush:

----------

Արևածագ (14.01.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

*Սաթ*, դուրս ա գալիս *Ձայը* Լուի Դ  Ֆյունեսնա :Shok:  :LOL:   Դու բացահայտեցիր նրա գաղտնիքը :Hands Up:  
Հլը ինչքան նման ա :Shok:

----------

Jarre (14.01.2011), Moonwalker (14.01.2011), ԿԳԴ (14.01.2011), Շինարար (14.01.2011), Ուլուանա (15.01.2011)

----------


## Jarre

բա պագոնի աստղը  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

ԿԳԴ (14.01.2011), ՆանՍ (14.01.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> բա պագոնի աստղը


Սաթը  նախադու արդեն  մայորի  կոչումն էլ ա շնորհել  :LOL:  :Ok:

----------

Jarre (14.01.2011), ԿԳԴ (14.01.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Սաթը  նախադու արդեն  մայորի  կոչումն էլ ա շնորհել


Մայորի չի, մարշալի ա՝ մեծ աստղ ա  :Beee:

----------

Ariadna (14.01.2011), ԿԳԴ (14.01.2011), ՆանՍ (14.01.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Մայորի չի, մարշալի ա՝ մեծ աստղ ա


Ոնց ուզես, *Մարշալ Բաղրամյան*  ջան :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (14.01.2011), Արշակ (15.01.2011), ԿԳԴ (14.01.2011), Ձայնալար (14.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.01.2011), Ուլուանա (15.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (14.01.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *Սաթ*, դուրս ա գալիս *Ձայը* Լուի Դ  Ֆյունեսնա  Դու բացահայտեցիր նրա գաղտնիքը 
> Հլը ինչքան նման ա


Ես դա վաղուց էի բացահայտել  :Tongue:   :LOL: 

Չուկն, իմ կարծիքով, էնքան էլ նման չի ստացվել, բայց Բագը լավն ա  :Jpit: ։

----------

Ungrateful (15.01.2011), ԿԳԴ (15.01.2011), ՆանՍ (15.01.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Էս մեկը պիծիմինուտկա ծաղրանկար  :Jpit:  Ո՞վ ա...

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.01.2011), A.r.p.i. (24.01.2011), ars83 (21.01.2011), CactuSoul (21.01.2011), Chuk (20.01.2011), E-la Via (22.01.2011), einnA (20.01.2011), Gayl (25.02.2011), Inna (21.01.2011), Interdenominational (24.01.2011), Kuk (20.01.2011), Monk (22.01.2011), Moonwalker (22.01.2011), Norton (21.01.2011), Tig (21.01.2011), Ungrateful (20.01.2011), Yeghoyan (21.01.2011), yerevanci (21.01.2011), Yevuk (22.01.2011), Արևածագ (21.01.2011), Արևհատիկ (22.01.2011), Դատարկություն (20.01.2011), Ինչուիկ (22.01.2011), Ձայնալար (21.01.2011), Մաեստրո (22.01.2011), Մանուլ (20.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.01.2011), ՆանՍ (21.01.2011), Շինարար (21.01.2011), Ուլուանա (23.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (20.01.2011)

----------


## Ungrateful

Ա՞րս  :Think: :

Արս  :Good: :

----------

ars83 (21.01.2011), einnA (20.01.2011), Inna (21.01.2011), Դեկադա (20.01.2011), ԿԳԴ (20.01.2011), ՆանՍ (21.01.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ա՞րս :
> 
> Արս :


 Արս  :Smile:

----------

ars83 (21.01.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Նկարիչ՝ *Հայկօ* (ըդիգ Կլօրն է)  :Jpit: 
Ծաղրանկարի հերոս՝ *Ռուֆուս* (ըդիգ ես եմ)  :Jpit: 
Թուղթը, գրիչն ու սկանավորումը՝ *Ամառու* (ըդիգ էլ Բեյբն է)  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.01.2011), A.r.p.i. (24.01.2011), Ariadna (21.01.2011), ars83 (21.01.2011), CactuSoul (21.01.2011), Chuk (21.01.2011), davidus (21.01.2011), E-la Via (22.01.2011), einnA (21.01.2011), Gayl (25.02.2011), Jarre (21.01.2011), Kuk (21.01.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), Maverick (21.01.2011), Monk (22.01.2011), Moonwalker (22.01.2011), My World My Space (21.01.2011), Norton (21.01.2011), paniaG (21.01.2011), Rammstein (21.01.2011), Tig (21.01.2011), Yeghoyan (21.01.2011), yerevanci (21.01.2011), Արևածագ (21.01.2011), Դատարկություն (21.01.2011), ԿԳԴ (21.01.2011), Ձայնալար (21.01.2011), Մաեստրո (22.01.2011), Մանուլ (21.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.01.2011), ՆանՍ (21.01.2011), Շինարար (21.01.2011), Սերխիո (24.01.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Նման չի, համա լավն է  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (22.01.2011), Tig (21.01.2011), Հայկօ (22.01.2011), Հարդ (21.01.2011), Ձայնալար (21.01.2011), ՆանՍ (21.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (21.01.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Հայկօ դու մասնագիտությունդ փոխի, :Hands Up:  Ռուֆուս  ջան,իսկ դու շատ լավ համբերատար բնորդ ես,ապրես:  :LOL:  Լավն ա  :Jpit:

----------

einnA (21.01.2011)

----------


## ars83

> Էս մեկը պիծիմինուտկա ծաղրանկար  Ո՞վ ա...


 :LOL:  Վայ, շատ շնորհակալություն, լավ ա ստացվել, Սաթ ջան:

----------

ԿԳԴ (21.01.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ես մեղավոր չեմ, որ դու լավ բնորդ ես...  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (22.01.2011), A.r.p.i. (24.01.2011), Ariadna (22.01.2011), CactuSoul (23.01.2011), Chuk (22.01.2011), davidus (22.01.2011), E-la Via (22.01.2011), einnA (22.01.2011), Freeman (22.01.2011), Gayl (25.02.2011), Inna (22.01.2011), Interdenominational (24.01.2011), Jarre (22.01.2011), Kuk (22.01.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), Monk (22.01.2011), Moonwalker (22.01.2011), murmushka (24.01.2011), My World My Space (22.01.2011), RADIOmanyachka (24.01.2011), Rammstein (22.01.2011), Smokie (27.05.2011), Tig (24.01.2011), Ungrateful (22.01.2011), Yevuk (22.01.2011), Արևհատիկ (22.01.2011), Դատարկություն (22.01.2011), Դեկադա (23.01.2011), Երվանդ (22.01.2011), Էլիզե (22.01.2011), Ինչուիկ (22.01.2011), Հայկօ (22.01.2011), Ձայնալար (22.01.2011), Մաեստրո (22.01.2011), Մանանա (22.01.2011), Մանուլ (22.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.01.2011), ՆանՍ (24.01.2011), Շինարար (22.01.2011), Ուլուանա (23.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (22.01.2011), Ֆոտոն (25.01.2011)

----------


## einnA

Հայկի գլուխը մի մեծ ՍՐՏԻԿ ա ստացվել` բարի աչքերով ու սրտի չափ լեն ժպիտով  :Jpit:

----------

E-la Via (22.01.2011), Jarre (22.01.2011), Tig (24.01.2011), ԿԳԴ (22.01.2011), ՆանՍ (24.01.2011), Ուլուանա (23.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (22.01.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հայկի գլուխը մի մեծ ՍՐՏԻԿ ա ստացվել` բարի աչքերով ու սրտի չափ լեն ժպիտով


Հա, ես լրիվ սռտիկ եմ  :Blush:

----------

Ariadna (22.01.2011), einnA (22.01.2011), Jarre (22.01.2011), ԿԳԴ (22.01.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Սաթ, Ռուֆուսին համարյա իմ չափ լավ ես ծաղրանկարել  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (22.01.2011), ԿԳԴ (22.01.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթ, Ռուֆուսին համարյա իմ չափ լավ ես ծաղրանկարել


Դե քեզ անգիր էլ կնկարեմ,բայց Ռուֆոսին դեռ  շպառգալկով եմ նկարում: :ՃՃ  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (22.01.2011), Ձայնալար (22.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (22.01.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> 


Հլը տեսեք` Սաթը ոնց ա Ռուֆուսի ու  իր շունիկի խուճուճները բռնացրել :Hands Up:  Սա  երևի էն դեպքն ա, երբ ասում են` "*Շունը տիրոջն ա քաշել*" :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

ars83 (24.01.2011), Կաթիլ (26.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (24.01.2011)

----------


## Հարդ

Շունիկի՞ :LOL:

----------

einnA (24.01.2011), Moonwalker (24.01.2011), Ձայնալար (24.01.2011), ՆանՍ (24.01.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Շունիկի՞


Դե տենց ասի, որ  չնեղանա :Tongue:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Հլը տեսեք` Սաթը ոնց ա Ռուֆուսի ու  իր *շունիկի* խուճուճները բռնացրել Սա  երևի էն դեպքն ա, երբ ասում են` "*Շունը տիրոջն ա քաշել*"


Ես վերջնականապե՞ս եմ քոռացել: Ո՞ւր ա ստեղ շունիկ: :Shok: : Ոչխար չի՞, ավելի շուտ գառնուկ:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Ես վերջնականապե՞ս եմ քոռացել: Ո՞ւր ա ստեղ շունիկ:: Ոչխար չի՞, ավելի շուտ գառնուկ:


Ոնց, հիմա էդ  շունը  ոչխարա? :Shok:  :LOL:

----------

հովարս (16.06.2011)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Ոնց, հիմա էդ  շունը  ոչխարա?


 :LOL:  :LOL: Եսիմ...իմ աչքին դա լավ էլ ոչխար ա: Ամեն դեպքում Ռուֆուսի հետ լավ էլ ընկերացել ա: Հլա ոնց ա գրկել, բա հայացքը: Ռուֆուսն էլ լայանաբերան ժպտում ա:

----------

ՆանՍ (24.01.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Եսիմ...իմ աչքին դա լավ էլ ոչխար ա:


 :LOL:  Բայց, որ ուշադիր  նայում ես, էդ  ոչխարը նենց լավ էլ աղվեսոտ ,շուստրի հայացք  ունի  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Բայց, որ ուշադիր  նայում ես, էդ  ոչխարը նենց լավ էլ աղվեսոտ ,շուստրի հայացք  ունի


Որ ուզենանք կռիս էլ կտեսնենք: :LOL:

----------


## Freeman

> Եսիմ...իմ աչքին դա լավ էլ ոչխար ա: Ամեն դեպքում Ռուֆուսի հետ լավ էլ ընկերացել ա: Հլա ոնց ա գրկել, բա հայացքը: Ռուֆուսն էլ լայանաբերան ժպտում ա:


Սկզբից Վիստը,հիմա Ռուֆուսը :Jpit:  կարող ա՞ զոոֆիլիան վարակիչ ա :Jpit: 
Կուդա կածեցա ակումբ

----------

Նաիրուհի (24.01.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Որ ուզենանք կռիս էլ կտեսնենք:


Ճիշտաաա :Shok:  ախր ասում  եմ` մի  բանի  էլ  եմ  նմանացնում :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

> Սկզբից Վիստը,հիմա Ռուֆուսը կարող ա՞ զոոֆիլիան վարակիչ ա
> Կուդա կածեցա ակումբ


Ո՞ւր ա է՞ ստեղ զոոֆիլիա… ընդամենը մարդոֆիլ ոչխար ա:  :Blush:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Վիստն ուր էր վաբշե....

----------


## Freeman

> Վիստն ուր էր վաբշե....


էս էլ Վիստը  :Jpit: 



> Զոոֆիլ
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> 
> Սորրի, որ անորակ նկարա:

----------


## masivec

ԿԳԴ՞, ես թեման խի ա պասիվ :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (27.02.2011), ՆանՍ (25.02.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> ԿԳԴ՞, ես թեման խի ա պասիվ


Ըհը Մասիվ ջան, էս էլ մեր Կակտուսիկը  :Blush:

----------

Ambrosine (26.02.2011), CactuSoul (26.02.2011), Chuk (26.02.2011), davidus (26.02.2011), einnA (26.02.2011), Gayl (26.02.2011), Inna (27.02.2011), Jarre (26.02.2011), Kuk (26.02.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), Monk (27.02.2011), Moonwalker (26.02.2011), My World My Space (25.02.2011), Nare-M (26.02.2011), Norton (05.03.2011), Smokie (27.05.2011), Tig (26.02.2011), Ungrateful (25.02.2011), Արևածագ (27.02.2011), Արևհատիկ (27.02.2011), Դատարկություն (25.02.2011), Էլիզե (25.02.2011), Ինչուիկ (25.02.2011), Լեո (27.02.2011), Կաթիլ (26.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (25.02.2011), ՆանՍ (28.02.2011), Շինարար (25.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (26.02.2011), Սլիմ (01.03.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

::}:  Էս նկարի մասին էլ մոռացել էի, ոնց որ Կլօ՞ր  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (26.02.2011), ars83 (27.02.2011), CactuSoul (26.02.2011), Chuk (26.02.2011), davidus (26.02.2011), einnA (26.02.2011), Gayl (26.02.2011), Inna (27.02.2011), Jarre (26.02.2011), Kuk (26.02.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), Magic-Mushroom (02.03.2011), Monk (27.02.2011), Moonwalker (26.02.2011), Nare-M (02.03.2011), Norton (05.03.2011), Rammstein (26.02.2011), Skeptic (26.02.2011), Smokie (27.05.2011), Sona_Yar (02.03.2011), Tig (26.02.2011), Ungrateful (26.02.2011), Yeghoyan (26.02.2011), Արևածագ (27.02.2011), Արևհատիկ (27.02.2011), Ինչուիկ (02.03.2011), Լեո (27.02.2011), Կաթիլ (26.02.2011), Հայկօ (26.02.2011), Մաեստրո (02.03.2011), Մանուլ (02.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.02.2011), ՆանՍ (28.02.2011), Շինարար (26.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (26.02.2011), Սլիմ (01.03.2011), Ֆոտոն (28.02.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

Աաաաաա՜... Էս արհավիրքը ես ե՞մ  :LOL: :

----------

Ambrosine (26.02.2011), Inna (27.02.2011), Jarre (26.02.2011), Kuk (26.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (26.02.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Աաաաաա՜... Էս արհավիրքը ես ե՞մ :


Արհավիրք չի,անմեղ, երգող կլօր ծիտիկա  :Jpit:  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (27.02.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Կլօրի դեմքի արտահայտությունը իրանը չի մի տեսակ, բայց դիմագծերը իրանն են՝ երևի բացի բերանից: Կակտուսին սկի չնմանացրեցի  :Blush:

----------

Kita (26.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (26.02.2011), Մանուլ (02.03.2011), ՆանՍ (28.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (28.02.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Արհավիրք չի,անմեղ, երգող կլօր ծիտիկա


Անմեղ երգող ծիտիկը *էս էր*. էս մեկը բիզ-բիզ մազերով լոշտակ արհավիրք ա  :LOL: : Մենակ էն աջ հոնքս ա նման: Էդ հոնքս շատ եմ սիրում  :Love:  :LOL: :

----------

ԿԳԴ (26.02.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ըհը Մասիվ ջան, էս էլ մեր Կակտուսիկը 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Մի ես էի մնացել չծաղրանկարված, էն էլ բացը լրացրիր :Jpit:  Մի քիչ տարիքով մեծ եմ դուրս եկել, բայց լավն ա :LOL: 
Շնորհակալություն ինձ հիշելու համար :Love:  :Blush:

----------

Դեկադա (26.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (26.02.2011)

----------


## Kuk

Աաաաաաաա :LOL:  :LOL: 




> Կլօրի դեմքի արտահայտությունը իրանը չի մի տեսակ, բայց դիմագծերը իրանն են՝ երևի բացի բերանից: Կակտուսին սկի չնմանացրեցի


Իսկ պոչը իրանն ա՞, Բագ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Հայկօ (26.02.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Կլօրի դեմքի արտահայտությունը իրանը չի մի տեսակ, բայց դիմագծերը իրանն են՝ երևի բացի բերանից: Կակտուսին սկի չնմանացրեցի


 Կլօրին ծաղրանկարելու համար մի կլօր ես նկարում ինքնա դառնում :LOL:  Կակտուսին երևի առաջին անգամ եմ նկարել,դրա համար չի ստացվել,հուսով եմ կների ինձ:  :Blush:   :Jpit: 



> Անմեղ երգող ծիտիկը *էս էր*. էս մեկը բիզ-բիզ մազերով լոշտակ արհավիրք ա : Մենակ էն աջ հոնքս ա նման: Էդ հոնքս շատ եմ սիրում :


Հայկօ դե կարևորն էլ հոնքնա :Jpit:  իսկ քո ինքնադիմանկարը իրոք լավնա  :Hands Up:  դրանից եմ ոգեշնչվել:

----------

CactuSoul (26.02.2011), Կաթիլ (26.02.2011), Հայկօ (26.02.2011), Ձայնալար (26.02.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Միայնակ գորտը  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (27.02.2011), Ariadna (27.02.2011), ars83 (27.02.2011), CactuSoul (27.02.2011), Chilly (27.02.2011), Chuk (27.02.2011), davidus (27.02.2011), einnA (27.02.2011), Gayl (27.02.2011), Inna (27.02.2011), Jarre (27.02.2011), Kita (27.02.2011), Lianik (02.03.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), Monk (27.02.2011), Moonwalker (27.02.2011), My World My Space (27.02.2011), Nare-M (02.03.2011), Norton (05.03.2011), Rammstein (02.03.2011), Skeptic (27.02.2011), Smokie (27.05.2011), Sona_Yar (02.03.2011), Tig (27.02.2011), Yevuk (27.02.2011), Արևածագ (27.02.2011), Արևհատիկ (27.02.2011), Դատարկություն (27.02.2011), Դեկադա (27.02.2011), Ինչուիկ (02.03.2011), Կաթիլ (02.03.2011), Հայկօ (27.02.2011), Ձայնալար (27.02.2011), Մաեստրո (02.03.2011), Մանուլ (02.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (27.02.2011), ՆանՍ (28.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (27.02.2011), Սլիմ (01.03.2011)

----------


## Chilly

> Միայնակ գորտը


 :LOL: 
Խայտառակ էղանք

----------

Ameli (17.06.2011), Jarre (27.02.2011), My World My Space (27.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (27.02.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Խայտառակ էղանք


Ինչի  դու նոր ե՞ս խայտառակ լինում: :LOL:

----------

Ameli (17.06.2011), Chilly (28.02.2011), Jarre (27.02.2011), Lianik (02.03.2011), My World My Space (27.02.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Տնաշենը  :Jpit:  :Xeloq:

----------

Ambrosine (02.03.2011), Ameli (17.06.2011), Ariadna (02.03.2011), ars83 (03.03.2011), CactuSoul (02.03.2011), Chilly (02.03.2011), Chuk (02.03.2011), davidus (02.03.2011), einnA (02.03.2011), Farfalla (02.03.2011), Freeman (05.03.2011), Gayl (02.03.2011), Jarre (02.03.2011), Lianik (02.03.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), Monk (02.03.2011), Moonwalker (02.03.2011), My World My Space (02.03.2011), Nare-M (02.03.2011), Norton (05.03.2011), Rammstein (02.03.2011), Shah (23.03.2011), Smokie (27.05.2011), Sona_Yar (02.03.2011), Tig (02.03.2011), VisTolog (02.03.2011), Արևածագ (02.03.2011), Դատարկություն (02.03.2011), Էլիզե (02.03.2011), Ինչուիկ (02.03.2011), Լեո (02.03.2011), Կաթիլ (03.06.2011), Հայկօ (02.03.2011), Ձայնալար (02.03.2011), Մաեստրո (02.03.2011), Մանուլ (02.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (02.03.2011), ՆանՍ (02.03.2011), Շինարար (02.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (02.03.2011), Սլիմ (02.03.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

«Իմ զենքն իմ երգն է» շարքից

Իմ զենքն իմ լապատկեն է :Jpit:

----------

Ameli (17.06.2011), Jarre (02.03.2011), Արևածագ (02.03.2011), ԿԳԴ (02.03.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> «Իմ զենքն իմ երգն է» շարքից
> 
> Իմ զենքն իմ լապատկեն է


Քո զենքը քո բիրտ հայացքն ա, *Շինարար* ջան  :Jpit: :

----------

Ambrosine (02.03.2011), Ariadna (02.03.2011), davidus (02.03.2011), Jarre (02.03.2011), Magic-Mushroom (03.03.2011), Smokie (27.05.2011), Արևածագ (02.03.2011), ԿԳԴ (02.03.2011), Ձայնալար (02.03.2011), Մանուլ (02.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2011), ՆանՍ (02.03.2011), Շինարար (02.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (02.03.2011), Ֆոտոն (02.03.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Քո զենքը քո բիրտ հայացքն ա, *Շինարար* ջան :


Հա, կա տենց բան, ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ :Jpit: 

Սաթ ջան, պաս հլա Հայկօին վարկանիշ տամ, տեսնեմ, դրանից հետո կթողնի՞ Չուկի ներդրած համակարգը :Beee: 

P.S.
Հայկին էլ չթողեց :Xeloq:

----------

Jarre (02.03.2011), Magic-Mushroom (02.03.2011), ԿԳԴ (02.03.2011)

----------


## Dayana

աաա, լավն ա Դամաստռաիծելը  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (05.03.2011), Jarre (02.03.2011), Magic-Mushroom (02.03.2011), Smokie (27.05.2011), Արևածագ (02.03.2011), ՆանՍ (02.03.2011), Շինարար (02.03.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Տնաշենը


Շատ լավ ա ստացվել Շինոն  :Hands Up:

----------

Jarre (02.03.2011), Magic-Mushroom (02.03.2011), Շինարար (02.03.2011)

----------


## Արևածագ

> Սաթ ջան, պաս հլա Հայկօին վարկանիշ տամ, տեսնեմ, դրանից հետո կթողնի՞ Չուկի ներդրած համակարգը
> 
> P.S.
> Հայկին էլ չթողեց


 Մի հատ* ինձ* փորձի... :Blush:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (02.03.2011), Շինարար (02.03.2011)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

*ԿԳԴ* ջան շատ տաղանդավոր ես,բոլոր նկարները շատ լավն էին՝ուղղակի խոսքեր չեմ գտնում,այդպես շարունակի :Hands Up:

----------

ԿԳԴ (03.03.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մեջիքի ծաղրանկարն եմ ուզում  :Goblin:

----------

Ambrosine (02.03.2011), davidus (02.03.2011), Farfalla (02.03.2011), Magic-Mushroom (02.03.2011), VisTolog (02.03.2011), Ինչուիկ (02.03.2011), ԿԳԴ (03.03.2011), ՆանՍ (03.03.2011)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ես համաձայն եմ՝բայց ԿԳԴ-ն իմ նկարներից չունի,համել շատ ծիծաղելու կլինի :LOL:  քո նկարի հեծանիվը ուղղակի սպանում է,ես հեծանիվի մեծ սիրահար եմ՝դա կապված է Հոֆֆմանի ու Սանդոզի՝25-ի  հետ:

----------

ԿԳԴ (03.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (03.03.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ո՜վ բարի մարդիկ,օգնեք գտնեմ Magic-Mushroom-ի նկարը:  :Jpit:

----------

Gayl (03.03.2011), Արևածագ (03.03.2011), Մաեստրո (03.03.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ո՜վ բարի մարդիկ,օգնեք գտնեմ Magic-Mushroom-ի նկարը:


Ես էլի իմ վատությունն անեմ` նկար գտնեմ  :Jpit: 
Այս երեք էջերն էլ նայիր`

http://www.akumb.am/search.php?searc...166&pp=&page=3

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ես էլի իմ վատությունն անեմ` նկար գտնեմ 
> Այս երեք էջերն էլ նայիր`
> 
> http://www.akumb.am/search.php?searc...166&pp=&page=3


Չի բացում Աստղ,երևի Մեջիքը կախարդելա  :LOL:   ::}:

----------

Jarre (05.03.2011), ՆանՍ (03.03.2011)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Իմ նկարները փոխանցել եմ բազմատաղանդ,Հարգելի ու Սիրելի *ԿԳԴ-Սաթին*,սպասենք ծաղրանկարին :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (05.03.2011), Jarre (05.03.2011), Արևածագ (03.03.2011), ԿԳԴ (03.03.2011), ՆանՍ (05.03.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*CactuSoul*–ին չնմանեցրի. մենակ մի քիչ կոպերի ուռուցիկությունն էր նման։
*Հայկօյինը* նմանություն կա, զգացվում ա, որ ինքն ա, բայց գեշո ա  :Jpit: ։
*Chilly*–ն ու* Շինարարը* շատ լավ են ստացվել  :Smile: ։

----------

ԿԳԴ (05.03.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> *Հայկօյինը* նմանություն կա, զգացվում ա, որ ինքն ա, բայց գեշո ա ։


Գեշո չեմ, բայց անկյուններս մի քիչ շատ են  :Jpit: : Իրականում ես մի՜ քիչ ավելի կլոր եմ  :LOL: :

----------

Ariadna (05.03.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Կախարդականը Մոնրոյի հետ:  :Jpit:   :Xeloq:

----------

Ambrosine (05.03.2011), Ariadna (05.03.2011), ars83 (08.03.2011), Askalaf (09.03.2011), CactuSoul (05.03.2011), Chilly (05.03.2011), Chuk (05.03.2011), davidus (05.03.2011), einnA (05.03.2011), Enigmatic (05.03.2011), erexa (09.03.2011), Freeman (05.03.2011), Gayl (05.03.2011), ivy (05.03.2011), Jarre (05.03.2011), Kita (05.03.2011), Kuk (06.03.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), Magic-Mushroom (05.03.2011), Mark Pauler (01.04.2011), Monk (05.03.2011), My World My Space (05.03.2011), Nare-M (08.03.2011), Rammstein (06.03.2011), Smokie (27.05.2011), Sona_Yar (05.03.2011), V!k (05.03.2011), Valentina (05.03.2011), Yeghoyan (07.03.2011), Արևածագ (05.03.2011), Դատարկություն (05.03.2011), Ժունդիայի (06.03.2011), Ինչուիկ (06.03.2011), Լեո (05.03.2011), Կաթիլ (03.06.2011), Հայկօ (05.03.2011), Ձայնալար (05.03.2011), Մաեստրո (05.03.2011), Մանուլ (05.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (05.03.2011), ՆանՍ (05.03.2011), Շինարար (05.03.2011), Ուլուանա (06.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (05.03.2011), Սլիմ (09.03.2011)

----------


## ivy

Էս Մեջիքն ու Մոնրոն ինչի՞ են դիրքերով փոխվել:  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (05.03.2011), einnA (05.03.2011), Freeman (05.03.2011), Jarre (05.03.2011), Kuk (06.03.2011), Magic-Mushroom (05.03.2011), My World My Space (05.03.2011), Արևածագ (05.03.2011), ԿԳԴ (05.03.2011), Հայկօ (05.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (05.03.2011)

----------


## einnA

> Էս Մեջիքն ու Մոնրոն ինչի՞ են դիրքերով փոխվել:


Սաթը Մեջիքի հանգստի պահն է որսացել  :Jpit:

----------

ԿԳԴ (05.03.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Էս Մեջիքն ու Մոնրոն ինչի՞ են դիրքերով փոխվել:


Հետաքրքրացրել եմ  :Jpit:

----------

Արևածագ (05.03.2011)

----------


## ivy

Կախարդականի դերում՝ Մեջիք Մաշրում, Մոնրոյի դերում՝ Սքարլետ Յոհանսոն:  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (05.03.2011), ԿԳԴ (05.03.2011), Ուլուանա (06.03.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

Այ էս նկարին հավատացի, լրիվ ինքն ա, ֆոտոշոփի կասկած անգամ չկա :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (05.03.2011), Magic-Mushroom (06.03.2011), Rammstein (06.03.2011), Արևածագ (05.03.2011), ԿԳԴ (05.03.2011), Ձայնալար (05.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (05.03.2011), Ուլուանա (06.03.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Մեջիքը շատ ավելի իրեն նման կլիներ, եթե վիզը մի փոքր դեպի Մոնրոյի կողմը թեքված լիներ  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (05.03.2011), Jarre (05.03.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Մեջիքը շատ ավելի իրեն նման կլիներ, եթե վիզը մի փոքր դեպի Մոնրոյի կողմը թեքված լիներ


Իմ թեթև մատիտի շնորհիվ Մոնրոն ա իր վիզը դեպի մեր Մեջիքը թեքել:  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (05.03.2011), Jarre (05.03.2011), Magic-Mushroom (05.03.2011), Արևածագ (05.03.2011), Լեո (05.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (05.03.2011), ՆանՍ (05.03.2011), Շինարար (05.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Որ Մոնրոն չլիներ չէի ջոկի, որ Մեջիքն ա  :Jpit: 
Մի տեսակ նման չի  :Nea:

----------


## Մաեստրո

> Իմ թեթև մատիտի շնորհիվ Մոնրոն ա իր վիզը դեպի մեր Մեջիքը թեքել:


Սաթ, ախր մատիտդ շատ թեթև ա, ո՞նց անենք քիչմը ծանրանա :Jpit:  :Tongue:

----------

einnA (05.03.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Որ Մոնրոն չլիներ չէի Ջոկի, որ Մեջիքն ա 
> Մի տեսակ նման չի


 Դե դրա համար հատում Մոնրոյին նկարել եմ  :Jpit:  



> Սաթ, ախր մատիտդ շատ թեթև ա, ո՞նց անենք քիչմը ծանրանա


 Մաեստրո ջան,կարողա  նենց լինի, որ դեպի քեզ ծանրանա,քիչ մը:  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (05.03.2011), einnA (05.03.2011), Gayl (05.03.2011), Jarre (05.03.2011), Magic-Mushroom (06.03.2011)

----------


## Մաեստրո

> Մաեստրո ջան,կարողա  նենց լինի, որ դեպի քեզ ծանրանա,քիչ մը:


 խելոք կացի :Angry2:  թե չե հաաաաաաաաաաա :Sad:  
 Ես էլ փայտիկս կծանրացնեմ :Beee:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Մաեստրո ջան,կարողա  նենց լինի, որ դեպի քեզ ծանրանա,քիչ մը:


 ԿԳԴ ջան, իմացած լինես, որ էս գրառմանը հատկապես մեջբերածս մասի համար էի «շնորհակալություն» տվել :Jpit: …




> խելոք կացի թե չե հաաաաաաաաաաա 
>  Ես էլ փայտիկս կծանրացնեմ


  :Tomato:

----------

ԿԳԴ (05.03.2011), Մաեստրո (05.03.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լավ ա ստացվել Մեջիքը  :Jpit: ։ Բայց Այվիի հետ համաձայն եմ, որ Մոնրոն ավելի շատ Սքարլեթ Յոհանսոնին ա հիշեցնում  :LOL: ։
Մտահղացումն էլ ա լավը  :Smile: ։

----------

Freeman (06.03.2011), Magic-Mushroom (06.03.2011), ԿԳԴ (06.03.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Մաեստրո վազմի գիտառու.... :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (08.03.2011), ars83 (08.03.2011), CactuSoul (09.03.2011), Chuk (08.03.2011), davidus (08.03.2011), einnA (08.03.2011), Freeman (08.03.2011), Gayl (08.03.2011), Jarre (08.03.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), Mark Pauler (01.04.2011), Nare-M (08.03.2011), Smokie (27.05.2011), Tig (23.03.2011), Yeghoyan (08.03.2011), Արևածագ (08.03.2011), Ժունդիայի (10.03.2011), Ինչուիկ (08.03.2011), Լեո (08.03.2011), Լուսաբեր (08.03.2011), Կաթիլ (03.06.2011), Հայկօ (08.03.2011), Մաեստրո (08.03.2011), Մանուլ (08.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (08.03.2011), ՆանՍ (09.03.2011), Շինարար (08.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (08.03.2011), Սլիմ (09.03.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Մաեստրոն իր մանկական դհոլով:  :Tongue:

----------

Ambrosine (08.03.2011), ars83 (08.03.2011), CactuSoul (09.03.2011), davidus (08.03.2011), einnA (08.03.2011), Gayl (08.03.2011), Jarre (08.03.2011), Kuk (01.04.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), Mark Pauler (01.04.2011), Nare-M (08.03.2011), Shah (23.03.2011), Smokie (27.05.2011), Tig (23.03.2011), Yeghoyan (08.03.2011), Արևածագ (08.03.2011), Ժունդիայի (10.03.2011), Ինչուիկ (08.03.2011), Լեո (08.03.2011), Կաթիլ (03.06.2011), Հայկօ (08.03.2011), Մաեստրո (08.03.2011), Մանուլ (08.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (08.03.2011), ՆանՍ (09.03.2011), Շինարար (08.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (08.03.2011), Սլիմ (09.03.2011)

----------


## einnA

••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


> 




աաաաաա էն էլ թփերից մնացածն ա?  :LOL:  

Նել շնորհավորեց էլի  :Wink: 



 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


> 




բայց Արարատի գլխին դրոշը դրվեց, չէ?  :Jpit:

----------

Kita (08.03.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), Ձայնալար (08.03.2011), Մաեստրո (08.03.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մաեստրոն իր մանկական դհոլով:


Էն ջերմուկի՞ շիշ ա: Լա՞վ ես հիշում  :LOL:  :LOL: :

----------

Lílium (30.03.2014), Մաեստրո (08.03.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Էն ջերմուկի՞ շիշ ա: Լա՞վ ես հիշում :


Ես կարա՞մ դա մոռանամ: :LOL:

----------

Մաեստրո (08.03.2011)

----------


## Մաեստրո

> Մաեստրո վազմի գիտառու....


աաաաաաաաաաաա Սաթոոոոոոոո, ես մեռա :LOL:  :Lol2:  :Lol2:  դու տաղանդ ես այ մեյմուն :Rolleyes:

----------

Ambrosine (08.03.2011), einnA (08.03.2011), Jarre (08.03.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014)

----------


## ars83

> Մաեստրո վազմի գիտառու....


Ոնց որ թե ես գիտեմ՝ Մաեստրոն ով ա:  :Think:  Եթե ճիշտ գիտեմ, լավ էլ նման ա ստացվել: *Մաեստրո* ջան, դու կարող ա՞ Մայա Պլիսեցկայայի սիրահար ես:  :Wink:

----------

Lílium (30.03.2014), ԿԳԴ (08.03.2011), Մաեստրո (08.03.2011)

----------


## Մաեստրո

> Ոնց որ թե ես գիտեմ՝ Մաեստրոն ով ա:  Եթե ճիշտ գիտեմ, լավ էլ նման ա ստացվել: *Մաեստրո* ջան, դու կարող ա՞ Մայա Պլիսեցկայայի սիրահար ես:


Հա  սիրահար եմ :Love:  առհասարակ բալետային արվեստի սիրահար եմ: :Smile: ոնց-որ  ես էլ կռահեցի, թե որտեղից գիտեք: :Wink:

----------

ars83 (08.03.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), Արևածագ (08.03.2011), ԿԳԴ (08.03.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

Շատ լավն են  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (08.03.2011), einnA (08.03.2011), ԿԳԴ (08.03.2011), Մաեստրո (08.03.2011), ՆանՍ (09.03.2011)

----------


## Մաեստրո

> բայց Արարատի գլխին դրոշը դրվեց, չէ?


Ան ջան դե իհարկե դրվեց  :Wink:  սիրտս հենց լցվում ա  իմացի, որ Արարատի գլխին դրոշ եմ դնում: :Russian:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (08.03.2011), einnA (08.03.2011), Արևածագ (08.03.2011)

----------


## Մաեստրո

> Էն ջերմուկի՞ շիշ ա: Լա՞վ ես հիշում :





> Ես կարա՞մ դա մոռանամ:


          Հիշեք, հիշեք… :Beee:

----------

Ambrosine (08.03.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Դոն Ռուֆուսը, Սանչո Ձայնալարը և Դուլսինեա ոչխարը, «Անորսալի երջանիկները» սերիալում:  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (23.03.2011), ars83 (01.04.2011), CactuSoul (23.03.2011), Chuk (23.03.2011), davidus (22.03.2011), einnA (22.03.2011), Farfalla (23.03.2011), Freeman (01.04.2011), Gayl (22.03.2011), impression (03.06.2011), Inna (09.04.2011), Jarre (08.04.2011), Kita (23.03.2011), Kuk (01.04.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), Mark Pauler (01.04.2011), Monk (23.03.2011), murmushka (08.04.2011), My World My Space (22.03.2011), Nare-M (22.03.2011), Rammstein (22.03.2011), Smokie (27.05.2011), Tig (23.03.2011), VisTolog (22.03.2011), Yeghoyan (01.04.2011), Yellow Raven (22.03.2011), Արևածագ (23.03.2011), Արևհատիկ (23.03.2011), Դատարկություն (22.03.2011), Դեկադա (01.04.2011), Էլիզե (23.03.2011), Ինչուիկ (23.03.2011), Կաթիլ (03.06.2011), Ձայնալար (22.03.2011), Մաեստրո (23.03.2011), Մանուլ (01.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.03.2011), ՆանՍ (01.04.2011), Շինարար (24.03.2011), Ուլուանա (23.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (23.03.2011), Սլիմ (01.04.2011), Ֆոտոն (24.03.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Դատարկությունը  :Jpit:   ::}:

----------

Ambrosine (23.03.2011), Ameli (17.06.2011), ars83 (01.04.2011), CactuSoul (23.03.2011), Chilly (23.03.2011), Chuk (23.03.2011), davidus (23.03.2011), einnA (22.03.2011), Farfalla (23.03.2011), Gayl (22.03.2011), Inna (09.04.2011), Jarre (08.04.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), Mark Pauler (01.04.2011), Monk (23.03.2011), My World My Space (22.03.2011), Nare-M (22.03.2011), Shah (23.03.2011), Smokie (27.05.2011), Tig (23.03.2011), Yeghoyan (01.04.2011), Արևածագ (23.03.2011), Արևհատիկ (23.03.2011), Դատարկություն (22.03.2011), Դեկադա (01.04.2011), Ինչուիկ (23.03.2011), Կաթիլ (03.06.2011), Ձայնալար (22.03.2011), Մաեստրո (23.03.2011), Մանուլ (01.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.03.2011), ՆանՍ (01.04.2011), Շինարար (24.03.2011), Սլիմ (01.04.2011), Ֆոտոն (24.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Դատարկ էս ինչքա՞ն եմ մեծացել  :Jpit:

----------


## Դատարկություն

:LOL: Ապրես, Սաթ ջան :Jpit: 




> Դատարկ էս ինչքա՞ն եմ մեծացել


 Դու, թե՞ ես :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Ապրես, Սաթ ջան
> 
> 
>  Դու, թե՞ ես


Վայ, էլ չեմ էլ կարող խմբագրեմ  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Դե դու, ոնց որ մի 28-30 տարեկան լինես:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Դոն Ռուֆուսը, Սանչո Ձայնալարը և Դուլսինեա ոչխարը, «Անորսալի երջանիկները» սերիալում:


Ինչ լավն ա, Սաթ... Մանավանդ բեղերս ու հատկապես Բագը ամբողջությամբ  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

Իսկ Դատարկությանը էդքան էլ չնմանացրի, բացի մազերից: Ավելի շուտ ոնց որ Քոչարյանը լինի ջահել ժամանակ (շուտ եմ ասել, նեղանալ չկա)  :Jpit:

----------

ԿԳԴ (23.03.2011), Ձայնալար (23.03.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ժառը գազանանոցում


Էսօր մտքովս անցավ, որ էս նկարի անունը կարող էր լինել *«Ժառաֆն ու ժիռաֆները»* :Jpit: 
Նեղանալ չկա, չէ՞ :Unsure:  :Blush:

----------

Apsara (27.05.2011), Jarre (08.04.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), Moonwalker (27.05.2011), Smokie (27.05.2011), Արևածագ (01.04.2011), Կաթիլ (03.06.2011), ԿԳԴ (01.04.2011), Մաեստրո (01.04.2011), ՆանՍ (01.04.2011), Ուլուանա (01.04.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Էսօր մտքովս անցավ, որ էս նկարի անունը կարող էր լինել *«Ժառաֆն ու ժիռաֆները»*
> Նեղանալ չկա, չէ՞


Չէ, ես  չեմ նեղանում,  :Tongue:  լավ էլ վերնագիր ես դրել:  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (08.04.2011), Արևածագ (01.04.2011)

----------


## Դեկադա

> *ԿԳԴ*-ի խոսքերից  
> Դոն Ռուֆուսը, Սանչո Ձայնալարը և Դուլսինեա ոչխարը, «Անորսալի երջանիկները» սերիալում:


Բագրատը ինքն ա որ կա, մանրակրկտորեն… Ոչխարն էլ նման ա, բայց Ռուֆուսին էտքան էլ չնմանեցրի: Դատարկն էլ տեղը տեղին բիձա ա դառել:  :Smile:

----------

ԿԳԴ (01.04.2011)

----------


## ars83

> Ժառը գազանանոցում


Վայ, էս ինչ լավն ա, չէի տեսել:  :LOL:  Հատկապես ժպիտը:  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (08.04.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), ԿԳԴ (01.04.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էսօր մտքովս անցավ, որ էս նկարի անունը կարող էր լինել *«Ժառաֆն ու ժիռաֆները»*
> Նեղանալ չկա, չէ՞


Կարելի ա մի քիչ էլ ընդլայնել վերնագիրը. «Ժառաֆն ու ժիռաֆները ժառայի (շոգի) տակ տժժալիս»  :Jpit: ։

----------

CactuSoul (01.04.2011), Jarre (08.04.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), Moonwalker (27.05.2011), Tig (08.04.2011), Արևածագ (01.04.2011), Կաթիլ (03.06.2011), ԿԳԴ (01.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (02.04.2011), ՆանՍ (02.04.2011), Ռուֆուս (01.04.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Կարելի ա մի քիչ էլ ընդլայնել վերնագիրը. «Ժառաֆն ու ժիռաֆները ժառայի (շոգի) տակ տժժալիս» ։


 «Տժժալիս»-ի փոխարեն ասենք «*Ժառ*իտ լինելիս», ավելի *Ժառ*-ոտ կստացվի :Jpit:

----------

Ameli (28.05.2011), Apsara (27.05.2011), davidus (08.04.2011), Freeman (08.04.2011), Jarre (08.04.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), Monk (27.05.2011), Moonwalker (27.05.2011), Smokie (27.05.2011), Tig (08.04.2011), Կաթիլ (03.06.2011), ԿԳԴ (08.04.2011), Մաեստրո (03.06.2011), Մանուլ (27.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (08.04.2011), ՆանՍ (08.04.2011), Ուլուանա (08.04.2011)

----------


## Smokie

Էսքանից հետո ես մենակ միբան ունեմ ասելու՝ ԿԳԴ ջան դու մեեեեեեծ շաաաաատ մեեծ, ՎԻԹԽԱՐԻ տաղանդ ես, :Hands Up:  եթե հնարավորություն ունենայի բոլոր նկարներիդ վարկանիշ կտայի: :Wink:  Ես հըլը վերջին էջերն եմ նայել, բա որ ամբողջ թեման ուսումնասիրեմ: :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (27.05.2011), Apsara (27.05.2011), Monk (27.05.2011), Կաթիլ (03.06.2011), ԿԳԴ (27.05.2011), Մաեստրո (03.06.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Էսքանից հետո ես մենակ միբան ունեմ ասելու՝ ԿԳԴ ջան դու մեեեեեեծ շաաաաատ մեեծ, ՎԻԹԽԱՐԻ տաղանդ ես, եթե հնարավորություն ունենայի բոլոր նկարներիդ վարկանիշ կտայի: Ես հըլը վերջին էջերն եմ նայել, բա որ ամբողջ թեման ուսումնասիրեմ:


 Շնորհակալ եմ Smokie ջան,  էդ ակումբն ա ամենավիթխարին ու տաղանդավորը,  :Wink:  ես ընդամենը նրա խոնարհ ծառան եմ:  :Jpit:  Խորհուրդ կտամ մնացածը  չուսումնասիրես, թե  չէ կհիասթափվես:  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

Սաթ, իսկ նոր ծաղրանկարներ չե՞ն լինելու  :Unsure:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթ, իսկ նոր ծաղրանկարներ չե՞ն լինելու


Ձեզնից ա կախված  :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

> Ձեզնից ա կախված


Վերջին արշավի նկարներում մուսաներ կան թաքնված  :Yes:   :Secret:   :Jpit:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Վերջին արշավի նկարներում մուսաներ կան թաքնված


 Կարելի ա տնտղել:  :Jpit:

----------


## My World My Space

> Կարելի ա տնտղել:


Սաթ ջան անհամեստություն չլինի, բայց նենց ծաղրանկարվելու հավես ունեմ......  :Blush:   :Jpit:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթ ջան անհամեստություն չլինի, բայց նենց ծաղրանկարվելու հավես ունեմ......


Ըհը, ինքը իրա ոտով եկավ:  :LOL:  Մոտ օրերս ուղիղ եթեր դուրս կգա:  :Tongue:

----------

CactuSoul (03.06.2011), Monk (27.05.2011), Moonwalker (28.05.2011), My World My Space (28.05.2011), Smokie (28.05.2011), Մաեստրո (03.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (28.05.2011)

----------


## Smokie

Անկեղծ ասած, ես էլ եմ ուզում :Blush:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Հովո ջան ավելի հետաքրքիր մտքեր ունեմ քեզ հետ կապված, դա էլ երբ մի քիչ ժամանակ ունենամ կիրականացնեմ:   :Tongue:   Իսկ հիմա, պոետ Բուրատինոն:  :Jpit: 






> Անկեղծ ասած, ես էլ եմ ուզում


Էս էլ քո ցանկությունը  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (03.06.2011), Ameli (02.06.2011), Ariadna (03.06.2011), ars83 (03.06.2011), CactuSoul (03.06.2011), Claudia Mori (03.06.2011), einnA (03.06.2011), Lem (03.06.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), Meme (03.06.2011), Moonwalker (02.06.2011), My World My Space (02.06.2011), Norton (02.06.2011), Rammstein (02.06.2011), Skeptic (02.06.2011), Smokie (02.06.2011), The silent river (17.06.2011), Tig (03.06.2011), Էլիզե (05.06.2011), Ինչուիկ (02.06.2011), Լեո (15.06.2011), Կաթիլ (03.06.2011), Մաեստրո (03.06.2011), Մանուլ (03.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2011), ՆանՍ (03.06.2011), Շինարար (02.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (02.06.2011), Սլիմ (03.06.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Լավ ա , քիչ-քիչ ծանոթանում եմ ակւմբցիների հետ  :Jpit:

----------


## Smokie

Ապրես ԿԳԴ ջան, հոյակապ էր: :Hands Up:  Ծխամորճիցս ծաղիկներ են դուրս գալիս: :LOL:

----------


## davidus

Սաթ ջան....  :Nea:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լավ ա , քիչ-քիչ ծանոթանում եմ ակւմբցիների հետ


Շատ չխորանաս  :Jpit: 



> Ապրես ԿԳԴ ջան, հոյակապ էր: Ծխամորճիցս ծաղիկներ են դուրս գալիս:


Դաղալ ա. ծիծաղելի չի  :Beee:  Խտրություն  :Goblin: 
 :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (15.06.2011), CactuSoul (03.06.2011), Smokie (03.06.2011), Ձայնալար (03.06.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Լավ ա , քիչ-քիչ ծանոթանում եմ ակւմբցիների հետ


  Իսկ քեզ հետ ե՞րբ ենք ծանոթանալու:  :Jpit: 



> Ապրես ԿԳԴ ջան, հոյակապ էր: Ծխամորճիցս ծաղիկներ են դուրս գալիս:


 Խնդրեմ, քեզ առաջին անգամ եմ նկարում, հաջորդները հուսով եմ ավելի լավ կստացվի:  :Wink: 



> Սաթ ջան....


Ճիշտ ես,  :Jpit:   բայց ասեմ, դու էլ ծաղրանկարվող կերպար ես, կմտածեմ:  :Tongue: 




> Դաղալ ա. ծիծաղելի չի  Խտրություն


 Դե քո ծաղրանկարների համեմատ իրոք դաղալ ա:  :Tongue:   :Jpit: 

 Մեր քաջ Նաիրուհին էնքան զինվորական համազգեստով քաղաքներում ֆռֆռաց, վերջը իրան էլ տարան բանակ:  :Jpit: 
«Նորակոչիկը գեղեցկության սրահում»

----------

Ambrosine (03.06.2011), Ameli (03.06.2011), Ariadna (15.06.2011), CactuSoul (06.06.2011), davidus (03.06.2011), einnA (03.06.2011), Inna (15.06.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), Monk (04.06.2011), Moonwalker (03.06.2011), My World My Space (03.06.2011), Rammstein (03.06.2011), Skeptic (03.06.2011), Smokie (04.06.2011), The silent river (17.06.2011), Աբելյան (04.06.2011), Էլիզե (05.06.2011), Լեո (15.06.2011), Կաթիլ (03.06.2011), Մանուլ (15.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (03.06.2011), ՆանՍ (17.06.2011), Ուլուանա (13.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (03.06.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Մեր քաջ Նաիրուհին էնքան զինվորական համազգեստով քաղաքներում ֆռֆռաց, վերջը իրան էլ տարան բանակ: 
> «Նորակոչիկը գեղեցկության սրահում»


Աաաաաաա՜, Սա՜թ...  :Hands Up: 
Չէի սպասում, որ էսպիսի բան կսարքես գլխիս... :Cray:  Տնաշեն, գոնե մի քիչ էլ համբերեիր մինչև նկարելդ. ուզում էի տեսնել՝ քաչալ ո՞նց եմ նայվում...  :Lol2:

----------


## My World My Space

> Հովո ջան ավելի հետաքրքիր մտքեր ունեմ քեզ հետ կապված, դա էլ երբ մի քիչ ժամանակ ունենամ կիրականացնեմ:    Իսկ հիմա, պոետ Բուրատինոն:


Արյաաաաաա՜, փաստորեն իմ նկարն էլ կա՞ր.... էն օրը նայեցի, ցույց չտվեց.... էդ անտեր ռակիդալը զզվցնում ա արդեն..... :Sad: 

Բայց ժող, հլա նայեք վառատնիկիս ոնց որ դեկոլտե լինի.....  :Lol2: 
սիրուն էլ ծիծիկներ ունեմ,.....  :LOL:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Աաաաաաա՜, Սա՜թ... 
> Չէի սպասում, որ էսպիսի բան կսարքես գլխիս... Տնաշեն, գոնե մի քիչ էլ համբերեիր մինչև նկարելդ. ուզում էի տեսնել՝ քաչալ ո՞նց եմ նայվում...


Ոչինչ, մի հատ էլ պրիսյագիդ կնկարեմ:  :LOL:

----------

Ameli (03.06.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

*MWMS*-ն էնքան էլ նման չի բայց, Սաթ  :Not I:  :Blush: :

----------

Նաիրուհի (03.06.2011)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

> Արյաաաաաա՜, փաստորեն իմ նկարն էլ կա՞ր.... էն օրը նայեցի, ցույց չտվեց.... էդ անտեր ռակիդալը զզվցնում ա արդեն.....
> 
> Բայց ժող, հլա նայեք վառատնիկիս ոնց որ դեկոլտե լինի..... 
> սիրուն էլ ծիծիկներ ունեմ,.....


Էդ ծիծիկ չի, կոճակներ են, Հով  :Jpit:

----------

The silent river (17.06.2011)

----------


## My World My Space

> Էդ ծիծիկ չի, կոճակներ են, Հով


Ապեր ծիծիկները կոճակներից վերև ա..... :LOL:

----------

The silent river (17.06.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> *MWMS*-ն էնքան էլ նման չի բայց, Սաթ :


Գիտեմ Հայկօ  ջան, տարիքս էլ էն չի, ծերացել եմ, ձեռքերս դողում են,  :Xeloq:   կամ էլ լուսանկարից ծաղրանկարեուն հետ եմ վարժվել:  :Jpit:

----------


## davidus

> Ճիշտ ես,   բայց ասեմ, դու էլ ծաղրանկարվող կերպար ես, կմտածեմ:


Հայցում եմ գթությունդ...  :Jpit:

----------

VisTolog (04.06.2011)

----------


## Ameli

> Իսկ քեզ հետ ե՞րբ ենք ծանոթանալու:


Երբ ասես  :Jpit:  , այսինքն երբ ուզենաս ինձ էլ ծաղրանկարել  :Blush:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Հայցում եմ գթությունդ...


Վճիռը կայացված է:  :Goblin: 




> Երբ ասես  , այսինքն երբ ուզենաս ինձ էլ ծաղրանկարել


Պահանջում եմ լուսանկար,  :Jpit:   ՊՄ

----------


## Ameli

> Պահանջում եմ լուսանկար,   ՊՄ


Պահանջդ վաղուց է ի կատար ածվել  :Jpit:  , ուղղակի երեևի դու չես տեսել:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Պահանջդ վաղուց է ի կատար ածվել  , ուղղակի երեևի դու չես տեսել:


 Կխնդրեմ նորից ուղարկես, չի հասել պահանջս:  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Նաիրուհին շատ լավ ա ստացվել, Սաթ  :Jpit: ։ Համ նման ա իրան, համ էլ մտահղացումն ա հետաքրքիր  :Jpit: ։

----------

ԿԳԴ (15.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (18.06.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ամեն հայ տղա պետք ա խորոված անել իմանա:  :Jpit:  Դավիդուս

----------

Ameli (18.06.2011), armen9494 (22.01.2012), CactuSoul (29.12.2011), Chuk (20.06.2011), Claudia Mori (18.06.2011), davidus (19.06.2011), einnA (18.06.2011), Freeman (20.06.2011), Inna (18.06.2011), Jarre (19.06.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), Moonwalker (18.06.2011), My World My Space (18.06.2011), Smokie (20.06.2011), Tig (20.06.2011), yerevanci (28.12.2011), Արևհատիկ (20.06.2011), Էլիզե (18.06.2011), Ժունդիայի (27.11.2011), Լեո (18.06.2011), Կաթիլ (18.06.2011), Ձայնալար (20.06.2011), Մաեստրո (24.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (18.06.2011), ՆանՍ (20.06.2011), Շինարար (18.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (19.06.2011), Սլիմ (20.06.2011)

----------


## Lem

Ինչ լավն են բոլոր նկարները: Ինձ հատկապես սպանում են երկրորդական հերոսները՝ արեւի, ոչխարների եւ այլոց դեմքերի արտահայտությունները:  :LOL: 

ԿԳԴ ջան, թքած նախապաշարմունքների վրա, արի ամուսնանանք:  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (20.06.2011), Jarre (19.06.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), ԿԳԴ (19.06.2011)

----------


## My World My Space

> Ամեն հայ տղա պետք ա խորոված անել իմանա:  Դավիդուս



Սաթ, քեզ կախելու վախտն ա, հեչ նման չի ստացվել.....  :Sad:

----------


## ars83

> ԿԳԴ ջան, թքած նախապաշարմունքների վրա, արի ամուսնանանք:


Ինձ որպես քավոր կվերցնե՞ք:  :Jpit:  Թե՞ դա կդիտվի որպես նախապաշարմունք:

----------

Jarre (19.06.2011), Lem (19.06.2011), Lílium (30.03.2014), Ձայնալար (20.06.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ինչ լավն են բոլոր նկարները: Ինձ հատկապես սպանում են երկրորդական հերոսները՝ արեւի, ոչխարների եւ այլոց դեմքերի արտահայտությունները: 
> 
> ԿԳԴ ջան, թքած նախապաշարմունքների վրա, արի ամուսնանանք:


 Օր, ժամ, վայր  :Jpit:   :Cool:  Շնորհակալ եմ :Wink: 



> Սաթ, քեզ կախելու վախտն ա, հեչ նման չի ստացվել.....


 Պարանը պատրաստի  :Jpit: 



> Ինձ որպես քավոր կվերցնե՞ք:  Թե՞ դա կդիտվի որպես նախապաշարմունք:


 Կմտածենք  :Think:   :Jpit:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ծանոթացեք, էս էլ մեր Ամելին իմ աչքերով:  :Jpit:

----------

Ameli (20.06.2011), Ariadna (20.06.2011), CactuSoul (29.12.2011), einnA (19.06.2011), Freeman (22.01.2012), Jarre (19.06.2011), Lem (19.06.2011), Moonwalker (20.06.2011), Smokie (20.06.2011), Tig (20.06.2011), yerevanci (28.12.2011), Արևհատիկ (20.06.2011), Մաեստրո (24.06.2011), ՆանՍ (20.06.2011), Սլիմ (20.06.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Inna



Էլի իմ աչքերով  :Xeloq:

----------

Ariadna (20.06.2011), CactuSoul (29.12.2011), E-la Via (22.01.2012), einnA (20.06.2011), Inna (19.06.2011), Jarre (19.06.2011), Lem (19.06.2011), Moonwalker (20.06.2011), VisTolog (19.06.2011), yerevanci (28.12.2011), Արևհատիկ (20.06.2011), Դեկադա (22.01.2012), ՆանՍ (20.06.2011)

----------


## Inna

> Inna
> 
> 
> 
> Էլի իմ աչքերով


Մերսի շատ  :Love: , Սաթ ջան մյուսն էլ տեղադրի  :Wink:

----------


## Ameli

Ոնց որ Սաթն ա ասում՝ իմը ծաղրանկար չի, իմը դիմանկար ա  :Sad:  , բայց էնքան էլ նման չի  :Sad:   ախր իմ  այտոսկրերը այսքան արտահայտիչ չեն: Բայց էնքան ուրախ ու շնորհակալ եմ եմ, իմն ա չէ վերջիվերջո  :Smile:  , ապրեեեես Սաթ ջան  :Kiss:

----------

Inna (20.06.2011)

----------


## kitty

ԿԳԴ-ջան որ խնդրեմ իմն ել չես անի :Blush:

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Վերջին խաշը



Մեծ տարբերակ

----------

Arpine (22.01.2012), Bruno (22.01.2012), CactuSoul (22.01.2012), Cassiopeia (22.01.2012), E-la Via (22.01.2012), Freeman (22.01.2012), Inna (28.06.2012), Kuk (22.01.2012), Lílium (30.03.2014), Lusina (22.01.2012), Moonwalker (22.01.2012), My World My Space (22.01.2012), Nare-M (10.03.2012), Rammstein (22.01.2012), Tig (22.01.2012), Varzor (06.06.2019), VisTolog (22.01.2012), _Հրաչ_ (22.01.2012), Արէա (22.01.2012), Արևհատիկ (22.01.2012), Գեա (22.01.2012), Դատարկություն (22.01.2012), Դեկադա (22.01.2012), Լեո (22.01.2012), Ձայնալար (22.01.2012), Շինարար (22.01.2012), Ուլուանա (27.01.2012), Ռուֆուս (28.01.2012), Ֆոտոն (22.01.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Վերջին խաշը


Էս ի՜նչ լավն էր  :Jpit: 

Ու ոնց հասկացա, ոչ թե պատրաստի նկարն էր փոփոխված, այլ զրոյից նկարած էր, չէ՞: Ֆոտոշո՞փ, թե՞ ուրիշ ծրագիր: 

Ամեն դեպքում պրոֆեսիոնալ աշխատանք է, կեցցես  :Smile:

----------

Գեա (22.01.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

Ռաֆ իսկապե՞ս Երոն ձեռքը դրելա ուսիս, դու էլ ձեռքդ ձեռքիս: :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

